# Krieger bist du der Tank?



## Zooom (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss mal meinen Ärger Luft machen. Am letzten Freitag war es soweit, mein zweiter Charakter hat die Stufe 80 erreicht. Es ist ein Krieger und leidenschaftlicher Tank. So, was nun&#8230; na klar tanken, was sonst. Immun gegen kritische Treffer in heroischen Instanzen war ich. Meine Ausweich- Parier- und Blockwertungen lasen sich zwar nicht gerade wie ein Traum, auch meine Gesundheit könnte besser sein als ca. 21.000 bis 22.000 unbuffed. Aber immerhin war ich schon fast in allen höheren normalen Instanzen gewesen um Ausrüstung zu sammeln. Die meisten Items sind Gegenstandsstufe 187 und alle samt von rarer Qualität. Also fix im neuen wunderbaren &#8222;Suche nach Gruppe-Tool&#8220; angemeldet für eine zufällige heroische Instanz.

&#8222;Nen bisschen wenig HP als Tank&#8220;
&#8222;Krieger bist du der Tank?&#8220;
&#8222;Hat noch jemand Tankgear dabei?&#8220;
&#8222;Kann dich deine Gilde nicht ziehen?&#8220;
&#8222;Soll ich tanken&#8220;
&#8222;Na toll, jetzt sollen wir dich durchziehen?&#8220;
&#8222;Tank du bist zu schlecht&#8220;
&#8222;&#8230; hat die Gruppe verlassen&#8220;
&#8230; 

Und das alles, bevor die ersten Buffs gegeben wurden. Zwar nicht von allen, aber einer war immer dabei. Das ich nicht gerade der &#8222;T9,5-40.000HP-unbufft-Typ&#8220; bin ist mir schon klar. Aber so besch***** wohl auch nicht?! Ich habe jede Hero an diesem Wochenende erfolgreich getankt incl. erfolgreichen HDZ4-Timerun, ich habe keinen einzigen Wipe verursacht. Das einzige Problem war, dass ich bei DDs ab 4.000 bis 4.500 Schaden/Sekunde es schwer hatte oder sogar keine Aggro mehr halten konnte. Aber selbst das ist nicht schlimm, weil die die Mobs ja ehe wegkloppen wie nichts Gutes. Ich gebe zu, dass es komisch aussieht, wenn die DDs mehr Gesundheit haben als der Tank, aber das ist eben nicht alles. Wenn ihr mich schon verurteilt, dann wartet doch wenigsten die ersten Mobs und den ersten Boss ab. Vielleicht bin ich ja doch nicht so schlecht. Jeder fängt mal klein an.

Inzwischen konnte ich mir die T9 Schultern kaufen und bin am sparen für das nächste T-Teil, aber ich befürchte, dass Gemeckere geht mindestens weiter bis ich die 30.000 Gesundheit überschreite&#8230; leider. Bis dahin werde ich meine "Dickesfellwertung" weiter ausbauen und meine Glyphe 'Ruhig bleiben' noch nicht austauschen.


----------



## Uratak (21. Dezember 2009)

22.000 ist nun aber relativ wenig. Hast Du alles verzabert? Sockel? Gestern war ich mit meinem Warri noch schnell PDK - denkste. Mein Tank Kollege war ein DK mit unbuffed 27.000 HP ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrophikus (21. Dezember 2009)

So sind sie halt, die imba-roxxor-pro-muppen. Vergessen nur zu gerne, das sie auch mal alle in blaugrün rumgeeiert sind. Nix bei denken, gerüchteweise gibt's auch Spieler mit mehr als einem halben Hirn im Schädel.

@mein vorposter: 22k unbuffed sind für hero-inzen vollkommen ausreichend, wenn derHeiler nicht im halbschlaf spielt und der Spieler vom Tank weiß, was er tut.


----------



## Waldemator (21. Dezember 2009)

Achja, an diese Zeiten kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Ignorieren, zieh dein Ding durch und ganz wichtig: Hab Spaß dabei! Immerhin ist und bleibt es nur ein Spiel


----------



## Malakas (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann dich voll und ganz verstehen...ist leider so, gerade über das gruppentool wird man wohl keine Freunde finden...

Du weist ja was zu tun ist, weiterfarmen bis du genung brauchbare Teilchen hast und dann zeig den Flitzpiepen was ein Tank ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (21. Dezember 2009)

Hatte das selbe Problem mit meinen Pala Tank.
Random Hero..., PdC Hero erste was kam, sry hast zuwenig leben, unter 35k Unbuffed geht nix.. und kick
Mich regen solche Leute auf wieso ich atm nur mit Freunden oder gildies gehe


----------



## Zooom (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> 22.000 ist nun aber relativ wenig. Hast Du alles verzabert? Sockel? Gestern war ich mit meinem Warri noch schnell PDK - denkste. Mein Tank Kollege war ein DK mit unbuffed 27.000 HP ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verzaubert, geht so. Hab wo ich kann das 18er-Ausdauer-Rüstungsset draufgepackt und 18 Ausdauer auf Schild. Und sonst halt die grünen Steine mit Ausdauer. Hab halt doch nicht so viel Gold auf der hohen Kante. Schnell fliegen möchte ich auch noch mal können.


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

Also grundlegend gesagt, lass dir die Sprüche im linken Ohr reingehen, ein Umweg über die Nase machen und zum rechten Ohr wieder raus... so das sie dein Gehirn erst gar nicht passieren... Ich hab jetzt kA was ein Tank können muss und was nicht... 

Wenn du wirklich dauernd das wipen verursachen würdest, dann gäbe es da wohl nen guten Tipp per Zufallsdungeon wiper als DDler mitzugehen und sich so die Tank Kleidung zusammen zu stellen. Ein schlechter DD'ler ist besser auszugleichen als nen schlechter Tank.

Du sagst aber ihr seid noch nicht an deinem schlechten Equip gewiped... also... nimm dir das zu Herzen: Tank weiter, und ignoriere die imba ohne tränke und buffood in Raids geher einfach... lass dir den Spaß nit verderben... Solltest du auf die Aldor sein, sprich Sarandiel also mich an, ich geh gern mit dir mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (21. Dezember 2009)

ich bin mit dem neuen tool durch hc inis schon mit 22k buffed tanks gelaufen, dauert zwar etwas länger aber es funktionierte ohne probleme, war glaub ich turm oder burg aufjedenfall utgarde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Du nicht die 3 neuen Inis hc erwischt, sollte es mit etwas Verstand seitens der anderen Mitläufer (Tank geht ja als erster) laufen.

Hilfe für den Dungeonfinder:

Sie: "Du bist zu schlecht eq, blabla, mimi".
Du: "Wollen wir mal los oder wollt ihr lieber 15-60 Min auf einen neuen Tank warten?"


----------



## Uratak (21. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Verzaubert, geht so. Hab wo ich kann das 18er-Ausdauer-Rüstungsset draufgepackt und 18 Ausdauer auf Schild. Und sonst halt die grünen Steine mit Ausdauer. Hab halt doch nicht so viel Gold auf der hohen Kante. Schnell fliegen möchte ich auch noch mal können.



Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.

Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.


----------



## Tomratz (21. Dezember 2009)

Hatte Gestern auch nen großteils blau equippten Tank mit dabei, selbst hab ich als
DD (Katze) auch noch grün und blau mit paar Epics.

Vio hero hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, die Aggro ist dem Tank auch das eine oder 
andere Mal flöten gegangen (CC vom Hexer hat da geholfen) und einmal ist er sogar
umgekippt (da durft ich dann den Boss weitertanken, war mein erster Nordendboss).

Niemand in der Gruppe hat gemeckert, wir haben den Endboss locker umgekloppt und
alle hatten mehr Spaß als mit so ner Imbaroxxorgogogogogogolol11elfGruppe.

Lass es dich nicht verdriessen, geh weiter als Tank, und wenn einer in ner Ini dir
anbietet statt deiner zu tanken, dann mach den dd und würfel auf evtl. droppendes
Tankgear trotzdem deinen Need, schliesslich hattest du dich ja als Tank angemeldet.

Wenn ich dieses großkotzige Getue von so manchen hör, da kriegste echt die Krise, 
als ob die auf 80 automatisch die lila pixel im Briefkasten gefunden hätten.

Meistens sind das genau die, die sich von ihrer Gilde haben ziehen lassen und selbst
nix auf die Reihe gekriegt haben.


----------



## Zooom (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.
> 
> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.



Ich verzaubere und sockel selbstverständlich nur epische Ausrüstung maximal. So wie meine Schultern mit dem +30 Ausdauer Stein. Leute wie du, sind wohl genau die die ich meine.


----------



## lordtheseiko (21. Dezember 2009)

mir sidn 40k tanks auch schon lieber, aber wir schaffen heros auch mit 22k tanks...erst letzt hatte einer 21k


----------



## Vizard (21. Dezember 2009)

So ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht als mein tank 80ig wurde habe ich mir erstmal ziemlich viel zeug schmieden lassen hab mir Trinkets erstellt (Juwe) und hatte dann bevor ich in meine erste ini überhaupt mit dem Char ging 28k unbuffed.
22k ist wirklich ziemlich wenig da hältst du am Anfang nicht viel aus zb. Wirbel von Skadi wenn du mal länger drinnenstehst usw.
Ist ja nicht so das es Schwer ist an mehr als 22k unbuffed zu kommen wenn man will geht da viel mehr.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Karius (21. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Ich muss mal meinen Ärger Luft machen.



Sei froh das dir die Gruppe erspart geblieben ist. 


Immer wenn dir das passiert denk dir einfach :

Kriegäää - und wie du wieder ausschaust! 
Löcher in der Rüüstung und ständig diese Lärm. 
Was sollen die Nachbarn sagään? 
Und dann noch deine Haarää, da fehlen mir die Wortää. 
Musst du die denn färbään? 
Was sollen die Nachbarn sagään? 
Nie kommst du nach Hausää, wir wissen nicht mehr weitää...

Und schon gehts dir wieder gut ^^


----------



## Chínín (21. Dezember 2009)

mit meinem Blutelf DK neulich PDC Hero random, auch so ein genannter Tank, noch größtenteils blau, knapp am crit-immun-Maß vorbei

aber der sachte sich anscheinend: scheiss drauf!

wir kamen problemlos durch, wir hatten einen Paladin Heiler, und der konnte noch nebenher die anderen heilen, lag vllt. daran, dass er ilvl 230+ trug, aber egal

der Tank hielt Aggro, und kein einziger starb während der gesamten ini


----------



## Braamséry (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> 22.000 ist nun aber relativ wenig. Hast Du alles verzabert? Sockel? Gestern war ich mit meinem Warri noch schnell PDK - denkste. Mein Tank Kollege war ein DK mit unbuffed 27.000 HP ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mag ja sein. Aber mit Skill is das auszugleichen. Wenn er die richtigen Fähigkeiten, wie Schildblock, zur richtigen Zeit einsetzt bleibt der Schaden normal.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> 22.000 ist nun aber relativ wenig. Hast Du alles verzabert? Sockel? Gestern war ich mit meinem Warri noch schnell PDK - denkste. Mein Tank Kollege war ein DK mit unbuffed 27.000 HP ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



22k HP für eine Hero,... reicht vollkommen aus.
Ich selber bin sogar Naxx10 damals (lvl80ziger Version) als PalaTank
nmit 24k unb. gegangen.


@TE,
Stecks einfach weg und mach dein Ding. irgentwann bist du GROSS und dann
suchen genau solche Leute wieder einen Tank. Dann kannst du sagen...IS NICHT.


----------



## buffsplz (21. Dezember 2009)

22k life sind für einen Kriegertank ausreichend für eine Hero-Inze, wenn er Crit-immun ist. Das erste mal Naxx25 hatte ich in meinem T6 / BT / MH Fummel (unbuffed) auch nicht wesentlich mehr.
Auch wenn mancher DD inzwischen unbuffed mehr life hat, wollen wir ja mal nicht vergessen, wie das vor etwa einem Jahr bei Malygos war: da sind nämllich die ganzen imba-DD mit 14k life unbuffed immer schön vom Himmel runtergefallen.
Wenn Du deinem Heiler einen Gefallen tun willst, hälst Du blocken schön auf CD und hast für brenzlige Situationen Rasende Regeneration und Heal-Pots auf Hotkey.

Der einzige, der mir als Tank was zum Thema HP sagen darf, ist mein Heiler. Wenn er auch nur einen kleinen Funken ehrgeiz hat, wird er mich mit links heilen und sich freuen, dass er mal gefordert ist.
So, nebenbei: ich war mit meiner 78er Paladose die über satte 18k HP vollgebufft mit Food und Elixier verfügt am WE in HdB, HdS und Strat (non-hc natürlich, lvl78). Alle DDs und der Heiler hatten mehr HP als ich, davon ab, dass sie teilweise lvl80 waren. Beschwert hat sich keiner, wir waren flott durch die Instanzen durch, kein Wipe oder Whine. Und das mit RND-Gruppen aus dem lfg-Tool.

Es geht eben auch in schön!

PS:


> "Wollen wir mal los oder wollt ihr lieber 15-60 Min auf einen neuen Tank warten?"


SO! siehts nämlich aus. Allerdings sollte man sich seiner Sache schon sicher sein, wenn man solche Sprüche raushaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waladin (21. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jo ich kann mich noch an naxx zeiten erinnern, da gabs eq check vor den Hc inis , und ich glaubwe ich kann behaupten Tank sein , war zu der zeit die schwierigste klasse vom eq sammeln her, du musstest am meisten gold ausgeben, die besten verzauberungen drinne haben und und und.
Wenn du das jetzt auf die heutige zeit anpasst, hast du zwar deine t9 schultern und bist recht schnell crit immun, aber man muss als tank immernoch sein bestes geben und eben alles Top sockeln und verzaubern, aber wer kein gold hat, dem sei geholfen mit dem was eben drinne is. Besser als gar keine Gems immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel glück beim tanken und wenn die dds halt rumspacken
"ich spotte nur für den heiler" 
die lernen das dann.


----------



## DegStaerian (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.
> 
> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.



Spielst du noch, oder arbeitest du schon WoW?

@TE:
Lass dich von solchen Miesemachern nicht unterkriegen. Für die Anfangs Heros sind 22k Leben unbuffed durchaus OK und tragbar. Als ich meinen ersten Tank hochgezogen hatte, waren es auch nicht mehr. Dass einige mittlerweile mehr gewohnt sind und mehr fordern sollte dir aber auch klar sein. Nicht jeder 240+ ilvl DD wird mit einem ~180ilvl Tank in Heros gehen, dafür muss man meiner Meinung nach auch Verständniss aufbringen. 
Einfach weiter Equipen, immerhin ist das leichter denn JE. 
Allerdings Tank ausstatten ist kein Zuckerschlecken. Denn JA, an Tanks werden immer die höchsten Anfodernungen gestellt, gewöhn dich dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long DegStaerian


----------



## Tomratz (21. Dezember 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Sei froh das dir die Gruppe erspart geblieben ist.
> 
> 
> Immer wenn dir das passiert denk dir einfach :
> ...



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheZzzooommm (21. Dezember 2009)

Also... ich muss jetzt auch ma meinen senf los werden...

ich bin leidenschaftlicher tank seit drei jahren... meine komplette WoW spielzeit...
dann musste ich ein jahr pause machen...habe aber vor 3 monaten wieder angefangen und was denke ich sehr erfolgreich...

mein gear ich bestizte vier t9 teile...nen haufen epichen kram... aber halt auch noch nen blauen rücken und schmuck...

ich stehe ganz knapp davor die 30k unbuffed zu überschreiten...
und trotzallem kommen noch komentare wie:
"aber du hast doch schon noch Tank sachen dabei oder?"
"was du hast vier t9 teile? labber nicht! nicht mit 30k unbuffed"
oder schlicht und einfach : " ne du bist zu schlecht geh weg!"


also mal ehrlich wie gut soll ich den noch ausgerüstet sein...? 
ist die hp wirklich die richtzahl aller spieler geworden?
trauri wenn es so ist...*kopf schüttel*


----------



## Hexfrosch (21. Dezember 2009)

Jaja immer diese tollen Supertypen.Wir sind letztens mit nem DK Tank PdC hero gegangen.Der kam mit 18k unbuffed und ging mit weit über 20k.Droppte nur Platte.Dauerte zwar alles etwas länger und man musste bissl aufpassen das man nich sofort die Ichnukesofortalles-Taste drückt und der Holypriest kam mächtig ins schwitzen aber wenn da keine Brain-AFKler anne Tastatur sitzen ist das alles machbar.Wichtiger als EQ sind für mich immer noch Klassenverständnis und nicht solche Leute wie "Och ich tank mal eben".Gebt dem Nachwuchs eine Chance das sind schliesslich die die später mal Arthas festhalten damit wir ihn umnuken können^^.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.
> 
> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.




du weisst schon das wir hier von Heros reden?
und nicht von raids, da magst du recht haben.

PS: Wir waren mit nem Full Grün Equipten Heiler in ner Hero, war auch kein Problem


----------



## jay390 (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.
> 
> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.


Da kann ich eigentlich nix mehr hinzufügen. Natürlich habe ich damals auch keine blauen Sachen maximal verzaubert und gesockelt, aber 22k unbuffed ist schon ein bissl wenig. Ich hab nen DK auf 80 gezogen und der ist fast nur grün equipt (questsachen) und der hat in Blutpräsenz schon 23k HP und das in DD gear.

Merk dir was: Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Ich hab auch nen Warrior Tank und der hat dzt. 35k HP unbuffed, könnte locker auf 39k kommen, aber ich steh nicht so auf die double Braufesthumpen und full Ausdauer gesockelten Tanks. Hab dafür gute andere Stats, ne Menge Dodge, Parry und 562 Deff. Und ich bin MT in Pdk 10er und 25er. 

Im Grunde genommen kann ich die DDs in deinen Random Heroics schon verstehen. Wenn ich mir die ganzen Platten DDs mit 30k HP (Krieger, Pala, DK) anschau, dann schaut das schon doof aus als Tank 22k zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mequolich (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich war gestern mit meinem Hunter in der "Halle des Steins" mittels lfg-tool. Lief auch ganz gut - nur der Schami hat mehr gechattet, warum ich und der Mage keinen DMG machen... Nun gut, ob ich in 30 Minuten oder 35 Minuten durch die Instanz bin, sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Ich hab auch nicht zurückgechattet. Rechtfertigen brauche ich mich nicht - ich wollte ja nur die Instanz meistern, und keinen Guinnenesbuch Eintrag für eine schnelle Instanz. Jedenfalls kam dann der Satz: "Mein Feuertotem macht mehr Schaden als ihr beide zusammen. Wenn ihr die Gruppe leavt, würden wir das nicht einmal merken." Da dachte ich mir, die Mobgruppe mache ich noch fertig, verließ dann die Instanz, und danach die Gruppe. 

Serverübergreifend spielen hat auch seine Vorteile. Kein anwhispern nach dem leave---


Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man eine 5 Mann Instanz macht (hero oder nicht) oder einen Raid. Bei einem Raid sind Sachen über Skill und Ausrüstung schon wichtig. Aber in 5er Instanzen, sollte es kein Problem geben. Wir haben 10er Naxx auch zu fünf gemacht.
Also: keinen Kopf drum machen - es ist immer nur ein Spiel!


----------



## asimo (21. Dezember 2009)

ich muss dazu sagen ich habe mit meinem tank das selbe prob gehabt ich hatte ne gruppe für burg hero und hatte unbuffed 28k mit allem drum und dran kam ich auf 33k da kam ein schurke und meinte ey tank bissle wenig hp für ne hero ganz erlich leute das sind inis und keine 25er raids aber das geilste kam als er meinte meine equip wäre scheisse aber er rannte teils grün rum fuhr knappe 1,5k dps wobei dps nicht dam per second sondern dam per stunde^^ heißen sollte lange rede kurzer sinn er hatte die ganze gruppe gegen sich und es kam der alter heiler spruch " wer den heiler ärgert läuft" wieder ins spiel der werte herr schurke meinte sich nicht an die zeichen zu halten und pullte auch mal gerne ne gruppe mehr gruppe meinte lass ihn aggro farmen soll er sterben wir machten dann die ini zu 4 weiter weil er nach dem 5 tot kein bock mehr hatte ende gut alles gut


----------



## Seryma (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.
> 
> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.



Naaaja... ich für meinen Teil hätte auch niemals daran gedacht, Epicsockel in was blaues reinzuhauen... grüne/blaue Sockel reichen anfangs auch!

Ich bin selbst Tank und kannte das Problem auch... habe mich dann 2nd auch noch für Heal entschieden und gehe auch gern noch mit Tanks mit etwas weniger life... mehr tanks braucht das land!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls du auf Realmpool Blutdurst bist... vllt darf ich dich ja mal heilen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße Seryma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XRayFanatic (21. Dezember 2009)

Solange der Tank critimmun ist ist es mir wurscht ob er 22000 oder 40000 hp hat. An meine Grenzen hat mich das beim heilen noch nicht gebracht im Gegenteil. Hatte schon Tanks mit 22k Heal und mußte 2 Mobgruppen lang fast keine Heilung raushauen und Tanks mit wesentlich mehr HP die Schaden geradezu gefressen haben. Wichtig is er versteht seinen Job  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerbub (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.




meine fresse und das für normale heros. Du bist vielleicht ein Pfosten! Ganz ehrlich. Wenn ich solche Mitspieler wie dich möchte geh ich in die Knie und ka... einen aus.

Gruss


----------



## aportec (21. Dezember 2009)

DegStaerian schrieb:


> Spielst du noch, oder arbeitest du schon WoW?
> 
> @TE:
> Lass dich von solchen Miesemachern nicht unterkriegen. Für die Anfangs Heros sind 22k Leben unbuffed durchaus OK und tragbar. Als ich meinen ersten Tank hochgezogen hatte, waren es auch nicht mehr. Dass einige mittlerweile mehr gewohnt sind und mehr fordern sollte dir aber auch klar sein. Nicht jeder 240+ ilvl DD wird mit einem ~180ilvl Tank in Heros gehen, dafür muss man meiner Meinung nach auch Verständniss aufbringen.
> ...




I guess you failed. Sockeln und verzaubern wäre für dich auch Arbeit, oder? 'n Item herstellen, auch Arbeit?

Spaß beiseite, sich die Saronitsachen vom Schmied (blau + lila) herzustellen und ein bis zwei billige blaue items zu kaufen, da ist wirklich nix schweres und aufwendiges dabei. Allein damit sollte man auf 27k hp kommen. 22k HP unbuffed? Gut, wenn alle sagen, dass das passt ok, mir persönlich wärs zu wenig :X.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (21. Dezember 2009)

@Zoom, ich kann deine Ärger nachvollziehen aber:
Um G zu machen muss man G ausgeben. Ich selber würde auch nicht max-vrz in meine Raren tankteile reinwürgen um allen zu gefallen.
Trotzdem gibt es für fast alle Plätze günstige verzauberungen die man sich leisten sollte.
Kopf zB oder Hände (Stamina) und so weiter.
Diese Liste lässt sich praktisch beliebig erweitern.

Genau wie viele bei DDs die DPS als Indikator nehmen gild heute (leider) bei den Tanks die HP als indikator ob sie sich mit dem Char beschäftigen und schon öfter heros waren.
Grad als Frischling empfehle ich dir mit der Gilde in Inis zu gehen, dann bleibt dir solches erspart und du kannst besser üben.
Und ganz ernsthaft:
A) sind Geduld und Rücksticht Tugenden die seltener werden
 weiss ich nicht ob du dir eine Gruppe mit einem 22k Tank antuen möchtest wenn du nur schnell-schnell ne Ini suchst.

/e Muss Aportec zustimmen


----------



## Melian (21. Dezember 2009)

Die leute erinnern sich nicht mehr, dass man beim start von wotlk nicht mehr als 22-25k hp hatte als tank, und trotzdem alle inis getankt hat. wer mehr als 25k hatte, war DER hecht.. 
so schnell geht das mit der itemization


----------



## Nexilein (21. Dezember 2009)

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach: 22k Leben wurde zu Beginn von WotLK als der Wert angesehen, den man als Tank (Krieger, Pala, DK?) erreicht haben sollte um Heros zu tanken. Mit dem Wert konnte man auch die ersten Gehversuche im Nax 10er oder Second Tank in Nax 25. machen. Avoid vs. Stamina ist bei dem Wert auch relativ egal, weil man sowieso relativ wenig Sockel und somit Variationsmöglichkeit hat.
Natürlich haben die meisten Tanks heute besseres Equip, aber wer sich einen random Tank sucht muß eben auch mit dir leben können.

So als Tip nebenbei: Such dir eine nette Gilde die auch Newbies, Nachzüglern, etc. gegenüber offen ist. Rare Sockelsteinchen, BoE Drops aus den Heros, Nax, Ulduar, etc. liegen da oftmals auf der Bank rum und freuen sich wenn sie jemand brauchen kann.


----------



## Nebola (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.
> 
> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.



Also ich sehe das auch so. Ich finde es nunmal immer wieder lächerlich wenn ich Mages, Hexer und andere Caster sehen mit T9 Brust etc, und dann da so 8 Wille + 5 ZM oder so drin gesockelt ist.

Am besten keine Hosen Verzauberung. Oder Todesritter/Krieger die ne 245 Brust anhatte mit 3 Sockeln, aber ohne SOckel und Verzauberungen.

Und das geht halt nicht, macht man heute 3 mal Wsg hast auch genug Ehre um dir nen Stein zu kaufen, farm Heros wenn du 1k Winter hast bekommste Splitter, tauschste die gegen die 2k Ehre Embleme ein,
und kannst dir auch wieder Sockel kaufen.

Als ich früher getankt hatte, war ich in Naxx mit 25,8k Life unbuffed (mit Pala) und das war schon was, weil die meisten erst ab 28k mitgenommen haben.


----------



## jay390 (21. Dezember 2009)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> meine fresse und das für normale heros. Du bist vielleicht ein Pfosten! Ganz ehrlich. Wenn ich solche Mitspieler wie dich möchte geh ich in die Knie und ka... einen aus.
> 
> Gruss


Natürlich gehts um HC, klar muss man da nicht absolut die besten Sockel oder VZs haben, aber es geht im Grunde um die Einstellung die einer zu seinem Char hat. Hat er sich überlegt was er sockelt oder verzaubert ...

Allein schon mit den Schmied Sachen kommst auf 25k, also lass dir mal was basteln @ TE. Und bitte komm nicht mit zu wenig Gold, wenn du auf dem Weg zu 80 die Gebiete in Nordend ein bissl gequestet hast dann kommste schon mal auf mindestens 1,5k Gold. Noch ein paar Dailys in Eiskrone und du hast genug Gold.

Edit: Mein Arsenal: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...l&n=Megaira


----------



## Nexilein (21. Dezember 2009)

aportec schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, sich die Saronitsachen vom Schmied (blau + lila) herzustellen und ein bis zwei billige blaue items zu kaufen, da ist wirklich nix schweres und aufwendiges dabei. Allein damit sollte man auf 27k hp kommen.



Vielleicht als Platten-Dudu mit 2 Horrorhumpen...


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Ich muss mal meinen Ärger Luft machen. Am letzten Freitag war es soweit, mein zweiter Charakter hat die Stufe 80 erreicht. Es ist ein Krieger und leidenschaftlicher Tank. So, was nun… na klar tanken, was sonst. Immun gegen kritische Treffer in heroischen Instanzen war ich. Meine Ausweich- Parier- und Blockwertungen lasen sich zwar nicht gerade wie ein Traum, auch meine Gesundheit könnte besser sein als ca. 21.000 bis 22.000 unbuffed. Aber immerhin war ich schon fast in allen höheren normalen Instanzen gewesen um Ausrüstung zu sammeln. Die meisten Items sind Gegenstandsstufe 187 und alle samt von rarer Qualität. Also fix im neuen wunderbaren „Suche nach Gruppe-Tool“ angemeldet für eine zufällige heroische Instanz.
> 
> „Nen bisschen wenig HP als Tank“
> „Krieger bist du der Tank?“
> ...



lass dir keinen scheiß einreden.
heutzutage kommst so schnell an gear, das gar nicht mehr weißt, was gestern angehabt hast.

vor nem halben jahr waren wir alle blau / grün equipt und es hat auch gelangt. wenn irgendwer was anderes sagt, hat er keine ahnung oder sich von irgendjemandem durchziehen lassen.

wenn du 25k unbuffed hast, dann lang das für jede normale hero (pdc, ss, grube + hdr erstmal ausgeschlossen).

und ganz ehrlich.. das tolle am tank sein ist:
wenn dich einer nicht will, stehen dank dem suche tool in 30 sekunden 4 neue hansels da, die dich brauchen xD

als tank bist einfach immer gesucht und erwünscht.. vor allem weil die ganzen äffchen meinen, dd ist das tollste im wow-universum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was unser vorteil ist ^.^

so far:
lass dich nicht ärgern. du bist der tank.. es kommt auf dich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



skill > gear !


----------



## DegStaerian (21. Dezember 2009)

aportec schrieb:


> I guess you failed. Sockeln und verzaubern wäre für dich auch Arbeit, oder? 'n Item herstellen, auch Arbeit?
> 
> Spaß beiseite, sich die Saronitsachen vom Schmied (blau + lila) herzustellen und ein bis zwei billige blaue items zu kaufen, da ist wirklich nix schweres und aufwendiges dabei. Allein damit sollte man auf 27k hp kommen. 22k HP unbuffed? Gut, wenn alle sagen, dass das passt ok, mir persönlich wärs zu wenig :X.



Mit den blauen Saornit Schmiede Dingern + Epischen ilvl 200 Tank Schmiede Dingern kommt man trotz blauen Gems sicher nicht an 27k HP. Ansonsten hätte ich damals als ich gestartet bin sicher nicht nur 23k Leben gehabt. Und so nebenbei, die Epischen Ilvl 200 Schmiedeteile kosten bei uns immer noch an die 1K Gold. Und nicht jeder hat das einfach so herumliegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long DegStaerian


----------



## xxhajoxx (21. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt lieber nen etwas unerfahrenen aber dafür top motivierten Tank als so über PROS mit 50k life oder mehr die dann nur rumstressen weil die DPS in hc inis nich ausreiche. Erlebt mit nem Bären 53k life fand die dps von den drei DDs (im schnitt so 2.5-3k, ich hatte glaub ich um die 2.6 oder so) zu wenig und is nachdem zweiten Boss geleavt weils zu lange gedauert hat.
Dann doch lieber nen schwächeren Tank dem hilft man gerne und man hat auch mehr Spaß am spielen


----------



## Devilyn (21. Dezember 2009)

Hab seid Classic n Tank gespielt bis Wotlk......

Hatte dann aber schnauze voll von schurken mages und anderem Gesocks die nie was getankt haben aber jeden erstmal verurteilen^^

Ergo DD Krieger...........so wie viele Tank Kollegen von mir^^

Naja und dann kam nur noch der Ausstieg aus der Ära WoW^^

Aber HF beim Farmen des Gears, solche Leute wird man nie zufrieden stellen können^^

Und ob man es nötig hat ist dann auch noch eine andere Frage^^


----------



## aportec (21. Dezember 2009)

Tjo, wer sich die Dinger einfach so im AH kauft, der ist selber Schuld. Und zu dem Typen mit dem Platten-Druiden, auch für Druiden gibts das ein oder andere craftbare Item für Tanks...


----------



## Antigonos (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Bin selber Tank, Palatank um genau zu sein und habe derzeit unbuffed knappe 36k. ABER ich habe nicht vergessen 8Tage nach WotLK frisch 80 mit 21k unbuffed Naxx10 gewesen zu sein. Leider ist es aber nun so, dass Menschen schnell vergessen und selbst jene die seinerzeit als Tank, Heiler oder DD kurz nach dem Addon Raiden waren schreien heute nach IMBA Tanks, Heilern oder eben DDs...
Das ist aber nicht nur n Tank Problem. Der wird genauso an seinen HP gemessen wie der DD an seiner DPS Rate. Heute liest man dann im Handelschannel "Suche für Naxx10 Farmrun (wer farmt in Naxx Marken ey?) DDs mit 3,5k+" und ich sitze nur da und denke mir so LOOOOL. Ist dies Verhalten aber nun so neu? Ende der Vanilla Zeiten war es nicht so viel anders (n wenig schon aber nicht soooo viel), ende von BC war es dann schon nahzu identisch da hat dich Kara auch keiner mehr unter EQ Stand soundso mitgenommen und wenn des nächste Addon lange genug draussen is is es wieder 100% genauso. Und der Witz ist, was ist daran so ungewöhnlich? wenn man die Wahl zwischen gut und weniger gut Equipten Spieler hat wird man lieber die gut Equipten nehmen und damit endet die Geschichte...Ob man bei Tanks aber immer die Wahl hat bleibt dahin gestellt also nicht den Kopf hängen lassen.

mfG


----------



## Nebola (21. Dezember 2009)

Das sehe ich nicht so, ich laufe lieber mit nem Tank durch ne Ini der 35-40k life hat, also so nen neuer der halt nur 25k oder so hat.

Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Skill > Gear, denn bestimmt 80% der Tank die mit einem solchen Equip durch Heros gehen spielen wirklich Schlecht. (Aus meiner Sicht)


----------



## wildrazor09 (21. Dezember 2009)

mein dk tank ist jetzt 78 und hat 18k leben und ist nicht komplett tank gear, ich bekomm angst das mir das auch passiert.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.
> 
> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.



Meine Güte bist Du aber ein Vogel, es ist doch numal so, das jeder klein anfängt und gerade bei blauem Equipment bin ich der Meinung, dass es nicht immer das Beste vom Besten sein muß. Es reicht eine sinnvolle Verzauberung oder ein sinnvoll gesockelter Stein und 22k unbuffed ist nun wirklich nicht das Problem, wenn man einen einigermaßen geübten Heiler dabei hat. Hierbei wird allerdings immer ein anderes in meinen Augen gravierendes Problem sichtbar:

Die DDs beherrschen ihren Char nicht mehr!!!!

Es sollte doch wohl machbar sein, das man nicht wie immer blind drauflosholzt um durch die Ini zu rennen. Stellt Euch gottverdammt nochmal auf Euren Tank ein. Dazu gehört ein anständiges Aggromanagement. Dies ist auch ein Teil der Charbeherrschung, es ist schön, dass ihr 8k dps fahren könnt, das will Euch keiner absprechen, habt ihr aber einen low equipten Tank dabei, sollte man doch im Sinne der Gruppe einen oder gar 2 Gänge runterschalten. Die ganze Gruppe hat dadurch mehr Spaß, der Tank Anfänger lernt was und die Hero dauert maximal 5-10 Minuten länegr, wo ist also das Problem, wir sind alle keine Pro Spieler, dies ist Freizeit also verhaltet Euch auch so, das würde dem Spiel und vor allem der Community ein Stückchen Gutes tun.


----------



## Karius (21. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so, ich laufe lieber mit nem Tank durch ne Ini der 35-40k life hat, also so nen neuer der halt nur 25k oder so hat.



Ich glaube es geht mehr um den Unterschied zwischen den Tankklassen. Oft hat ein DK mehr HP wie ich und dann wird gleich gefragt ob der nicht tanken will. 

Dann frag ich wie es mit der Mitigation aussieht und es kommt einfach keine Antwort. Die Leute haben einfach NULL Ahnung wovon sie da reden. Kein normaler WoW Spieler den ich kenne frägt nach den HP. Schon gar nicht in 5er Inis. 

Meine persönliche Erfahrung. Spieler die nach der HP fragen sind:

- Zu dumm sie vom HP Balken der Gruppenanzeige abzulesen (der häufigste Fall bei mir)
- DDs die zu unfähig sind herauszufinden welches Target grade angetankt wird. 
- Heiler mit unterirdischem Equip die nicht wollen das der Umstand allzu sehr in den Vordergrund tritt. 
- RoxxorraidOr die unter dem aktuellen 25ger Content Equip in keine 5er gehen wollen, aber aufgrund ihrer Einstellung nicht mal jemanden innerhalb ihrer Gilde für eine Gruppe finden. 

Für keinen hab ich so recht Verständnis. 

Was mich viel mehr stört, ist das soviel über ein paar HP geredet wird, nur weil die die grosse Masse so mies spielt, dass sie etwas gefunden hat hinter dem man sich kollektiv verstecken kann. (Ganz abgesehen davon das einfach selten jemand begreift warum es Unterschiede in den HP zwischen den Klassen gibt. Ich heile meist viel lieber Warri-Tanks, als diese ewigen Managräber.)

Ich schau mir das lieber 5min an und entscheide dann an dem was spielerisch zu erwarten ist. Das ist vlt ein bisschen umständlicher aber auch erheblich lehrreicher. (Auf der anderen Seite muss ich dir natürlich recht geben, wer den 25ger Content tankt wird auch in 5er keine übermäßig schlechte Figur machen. Nur ist das nicht ganz Sinn und Zweck der Sache 25ger raiden zu müssen um dann in 5er zu gehen. )


@ Heilbäumchen. 

Wenn du mal über das Heilen hinausgekommen bist, wirst du feststellen dass jede Gruppe ihre hellen und weniger hellen Lichtlein hat. Das ist nichts DD spezifisches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrophikus (21. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so, ich laufe lieber mit nem Tank durch ne Ini der 35-40k life hat, also so nen neuer der halt nur 25k oder so hat.
> 
> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Skill > Gear, denn bestimmt 80% der Tank die mit einem solchen Equip durch Heros gehen spielen wirklich Schlecht. (Aus meiner Sicht)




Ah, da outet sich mal einer. Wieso heißt schlechtes Equip automatisch schlechter Spieler? Das ist doch ausgemachter Blödsinn! Frisch auf 80 gelevelte Tanks können ausser gecrafteten Sachen gar nix anderes als grünblau haben. Außerdem ist es seit den letzten Patches nun wirklich nicht kompliziert sondern eine reine Fleißarbeit,  an T-Teile ranzukommen, es kann also jeder Vollhonk T8,5/T9 anhaben und trotzdem nicht zwischen Blut- und Frostpräsenz oder zwischen kampf- und verteidigungshaltung unterscheiden (alles schon gesehen)

Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten.. es schadet nix, die Instanz erstmal anzuspielen um zu sehen, was der Tank draufhat. Und auch als DD kann das interessant sein: nicht alles geben sondern kontrolliert Schaden machen. Sieh sowas als Training für ICC, wo dann teilweise voller Damagestopp verlangt wird^^


----------



## Nobbi111 (21. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so, ich laufe lieber mit nem Tank durch ne Ini der 35-40k life hat, also so nen neuer der halt nur 25k oder so hat.
> 
> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Skill > Gear, denn bestimmt 80% der Tank die mit einem solchen Equip durch Heros gehen spielen wirklich Schlecht. (Aus meiner Sicht)



also behauptest du dass 80% der Tanks, die frisch 80 werden, schlecht sind, nur weil sie noch kein Superequip haben. Und wie schon mehrmals geschrieben 25k oder sogar nur 21/22k sind für die alten 80er Heros meistens ausreichend , wenn der Tank sein Handwerk versteht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Dezember 2009)

ja als neuer tank wird man geflamt, hat man erstmal seine 40k is man auf einmal gold :O jeder will dich


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

zu dem lass dir was basteln:

Genau schmeiß dein Geld zum Fenster raus... oder noch besser gibs mir...


Völliger Schwachsinn... lass dir ja nix bauen... und wenn dann höchstens wenn es dir einer kostenlos macht... ansonsten ist das rausgeworfenes Geld. Und 1,5k Gold... soviel alleine gibst du schon für die Epic Steine aus, Verzauberungen aus, wenn du dein T9 Set sockelst und verzauberst, plus die Dinge die du tragen wirst die nicht dem Set angehören...

Mein Tipp: Such ein paar nette Leute die hoch equipt sind und dich durch PDC Hero "ziehen"... dann kriegst gute Tank Klamotten... womit du auch höher kommst... wenns denn unbedingt sein muss... 

Dafür Gold auszugeben ist jedoch völliger Schwachsinn, weil völligst unnötig. Mit der oben genannten Variante bekommst du sogar noch Gold dafür das du es dir holst...

Aber ich bin der Meinung mach so weiter wie du es jetzt machst. Lass dir von den Imba Noobs, die sich ihre Sachen zusammen kaufen, um besser zu sein, als man eigentlich zu Beginn des Patches war, nicht den Spaß verderben.

Das ist nur ein Spiel und kein Ich will der Allerbeste Pokemon Trainer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (21. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte auchmal wenig hp allerdings 10k mehr wie du (32k) dann wurd ich geflamed,und jetzt hab ich wieder 10k mehr also 42k und bin in einer topraid gilde. also sehe es als kompliment wenn du geflamed wirst.


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Ich verzaubere und sockel selbstverständlich nur epische Ausrüstung maximal. So wie meine Schultern mit dem +30 Ausdauer Stein. Leute wie du, sind wohl genau die die ich meine.



da muss ich ihm allerdings recht geben.
selbst wenn die teile nicht soo der burner sind (ilvl 200 - 219 / 226) solltest schon schauen, das da noch was rausholst.

klar.. in 184 items muss jetzt keinen stein für 200g reinpacken, aber abgesehen davon solltest dann schon die blauen gems nehmen, vielleicht ne akzeptable verzauberung drauf und schauen, dass du etwas mehr aus dem gear machst, als es gerade ist.

(nicht falsch verstehen.. ich seh leute mit 219 / 226.er items rumrennen die TOTAL unverzaubert sind und wo kein gem drauf ist.. ) da hab ich schon als tank so manchem dd nicht nur ein item weggewürfelt mit der aussage: ich mach wenigstens was draus.. und wenns nen splitter ist..


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Meine Güte bist Du aber ein Vogel, es ist doch numal so, das jeder klein anfängt und gerade bei blauem Equipment bin ich der Meinung, dass es nicht immer das Beste vom Besten sein muß. Es reicht eine sinnvolle Verzauberung oder ein sinnvoll gesockelter Stein und 22k unbuffed ist nun wirklich nicht das Problem, wenn man einen einigermaßen geübten Heiler dabei hat. Hierbei wird allerdings immer ein anderes in meinen Augen gravierendes Problem sichtbar:
> 
> Die DDs beherrschen ihren Char nicht mehr!!!!
> 
> Es sollte doch wohl machbar sein, das man nicht wie immer blind drauflosholzt um durch die Ini zu rennen. Stellt Euch gottverdammt nochmal auf Euren Tank ein. Dazu gehört ein anständiges Aggromanagement. Dies ist auch ein Teil der Charbeherrschung, es ist schön, dass ihr 8k dps fahren könnt, das will Euch keiner absprechen, habt ihr aber einen low equipten Tank dabei, sollte man doch im Sinne der Gruppe einen oder gar 2 Gänge runterschalten. Die ganze Gruppe hat dadurch mehr Spaß, der Tank Anfänger lernt was und die Hero dauert maximal 5-10 Minuten länegr, wo ist also das Problem, wir sind alle keine Pro Spieler, dies ist Freizeit also verhaltet Euch auch so, das würde dem Spiel und vor allem der Community ein Stückchen Gutes tun.



Habs leider erst gelesen nachdem mein Beitrag gepostet war... Da gibts eine ganz einfach Tank-Taktik: *Wer meint sich die Aggro dauern ziehen zu müssen, kann sie auch behalten...* Wenn er also meint er muss den Tank der ja nun schon niedriger als er selbst ist, nciht erst antanken lassen, dann lass ihn sterben... so einfach ist die Geschichte... das man mal die Aggro von dir zieht ist klar... derjenige wird dann aber sagen: aggro und das entsprechende dafür tun, die Aggro wieder zu verlieren... so wie ich der einfach mal die ESC Taste drückt und wartet bis das große rote Aggro das auf meinem Display erscheint in grün umwandelt und sich dann auflöst, bevor er auf diesen Mob erneut einprügelt.


----------



## Fusselbirne (21. Dezember 2009)

Und was willst du uns nun damit sagen?Das ist der 10000te Heulthread.Ist nicht schön,ich stimme dir zu,aber in einer nach Epic´s und DPS orientierten Welt (of Warcraft) musst du dich nun mal anpassen und das machste am besten,wenn du dir ne Gilde suchst oder Kumpels,die mit dir gehen.Oder du farmst einfach mal Gold und mats und holst dir zumindest 200er Eq.

Aber jeden,echt jeden verdammten Tag nen neuen Heulthread zu bringen über irgendwelche Instanzen,wo einer zum anderen böse war oder ihm was weggewürfelt hat,bringts echt net.Die verschwendete Energie könntet ihr nämlich dafür aufbringen,nach einer Lösung zu suchen,einfach weiter zu spielen (ich sage bewusst spielen,denn WoW is´n Spiel und keine Schularbeit,weshalb man "eigentlich" Spaß haben sollte) oder einfach aufzuhören.Ich meine,das ist das selbe,wie wenn einer,der Egoshooter total hasst und sich ständig über die Gewalt und sowas aufregt,dennoch weiterspielen würde,obwohls ihm nirgendwo passt und stattdessen aufhört...

Hier noch ein kleiner Hinweis an euch Idioten da draußen,die meinen,wenn sie Eq haben,sind sie die Ober Progamer und total imba,die meinen,sie wissen immer alles besser: Ihr seit auch nur Menschen.Und die,die schlechter equipt sind,auch.Also verhaltet euch nicht so,wie die letzten Ar***l***** und SPIELT mal statt anderen das Spiel kaputt zu machen,denn genau das erreicht ihr durch euer Flamen und meinen,dass ihr der Größte seit.Ihr könnt euch so aufführen,wenn ihr ein Gegenmittel gegen Aids und Krebs gefunden habt,aber da das wohl eher nicht passieren wird...lasst einfach das flamen bleiben und SPIELT.


----------



## Nebola (21. Dezember 2009)

Atrophikus schrieb:


> Ah, da outet sich mal einer. Wieso heißt schlechtes Equip automatisch schlechter Spieler? Das ist doch ausgemachter Blödsinn! Frisch auf 80 gelevelte Tanks können ausser gecrafteten Sachen gar nix anderes als grünblau haben. Außerdem ist es seit den letzten Patches nun wirklich nicht kompliziert sondern eine reine Fleißarbeit,  an T-Teile ranzukommen, es kann also jeder Vollhonk T8,5/T9 anhaben und trotzdem nicht zwischen Blut- und Frostpräsenz oder zwischen kampf- und verteidigungshaltung unterscheiden (alles schon gesehen)


Weil es wie gesagt bei mir bisher oft so war, das die leute mit so einem Lifepool oder solchem Equip oft nicht gut tanken, ich sag nicht das es bei allen so ist, auf keinen Fall, aus meiner Sicht aber öfter.
Wenn man mal einen Dk mit DD Brust, 2H Axt mit Wille drauf und nem ZM Trinket gesehen hat, weiß man warum man misstrauisch ist.

Genau wie Leute die sich T9 Teile kaufen, keine Sockel und Vz rein/drauf machen und so Inis gehen.




Nobbi111 schrieb:


> also behauptest du dass 80% der Tanks, die frisch 80 werden, schlecht sind, nur weil sie noch kein Superequip haben. Und wie schon mehrmals geschrieben 25k oder sogar nur 21/22k sind für die alten 80er Heros meistens ausreichend , wenn der Tank sein Handwerk versteht.



Nein, 80% der Leute die Ich gesehen habe. Es gibt Leute die Spielen mit Scheiß Equip gut, und es gibt Leute die Spielen mit Scheiß Equip noch beschissener.


----------



## Maerad (21. Dezember 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Da kann ich eigentlich nix mehr hinzufügen. Natürlich habe ich damals auch keine blauen Sachen maximal verzaubert und gesockelt, aber 22k unbuffed ist schon ein bissl wenig. Ich hab nen DK auf 80 gezogen und der ist fast nur grün equipt (questsachen) und der hat in Blutpräsenz schon 23k HP und das in DD gear.
> 
> Merk dir was: Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Ich hab auch nen Warrior Tank und der hat dzt. 35k HP unbuffed, könnte locker auf 39k kommen, aber ich steh nicht so auf die double Braufesthumpen und full Ausdauer gesockelten Tanks. Hab dafür gute andere Stats, ne Menge Dodge, Parry und 562 Deff. Und ich bin MT in Pdk 10er und 25er.
> 
> ...



DAS halte ich für ein Gerücht! Mein DK Tank war mit frisch 80 komplett Blau Eq 187 Lvl und hat gradmal die 21k Grenze im Bluttree und Frostpräsi gehabt. KP was du da EQ hast, aber ich glaub kaum das mein Bosszeug schlechter war als deine Qitems. Eventuell was vertauscht?


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2009)

Serisa schrieb:


> zu dem lass dir was basteln:
> 
> Genau schmeiß dein Geld zum Fenster raus... oder noch besser gibs mir...
> 
> ...



naja.. immer nur ziehen lassen ?
wie wärs, wenn er sich ne gruppe sucht und sich sein gear erarbeitet ?

heutzutage lassen sich so viele ziehen, das sie gar nicht mehr wissen, was sie überhaupt anhaben oder was es zu classic zeiten hies überhaupt NUR EIN BESCHISSENES EPIC zu haben.

wir sind damals wochenlang strath/sholo/db farmen gegangen um überhaupt mal mc von innen zu sehen und vielleich auch nur 2-3 epics zu haben.. da war nichts mit "schnell mal voll episch ziehen"..


----------



## inxs_tp (21. Dezember 2009)

Hättest dir das gemecker ersparen können, wenn du vor deiner ersten Heroerfahrung das bestmögliche für dein Equip getan hättest. 

Ein Schmied kann dir schöne Sachen herstellen, Gems und verzauberungen sowieso, welcher beruf? Als Tank Bergbau als die einfachste möglichkeit mal eben 600 life zu bekommen.

Critimmun mit Gear unter Itemlevel 200 ist stark zu bezweifeln ...

Und ansonsten halt die Meinung der Anderen ignorieren und neue Gruppenmitglieder suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## najagradso (21. Dezember 2009)

Also bin auch Tank ( gear grad mal T9+Marken Sachen und 37k unbuffed ) nach eeeeewigen hero-runs und raids - 

Begonnen hab ich so wie jeder mit 23k unbuffed und gearlvl 187 - nur geflame gabs da ned - da ALLE so rumgelaufen sind - auch die "jetzt-bin-ich-ja-SOOO-imba-DDs" .

Wie schon von vielen erwähnt hier, diejenigen haben leider vergessen das sie selbst ( sofern sie ned gleich nach dem LvL-Up auf 80 von ihrer Gilde an Patschehändchen genommen wurden und Naxx geschleift wurden etc. ) auch mal so begonnen haben.
Mit mehr Repkosten als Sie am tag dailys machen konnten, mit randomgroups wo der heiler noch ned ansatzweise die 2k+spell hatten .... na und ?? 

Wenn jemand mit nur den geringsten verzauberungen rumeiert dann lasst ihn, wenn man keinen verzauberer kennt sind ja manche preise fuer enchants schon ne frechheit - da verzichte ich auch lieber drauf und mach mir ein ruessiset drauf.
bei gems :  5x +18 ausdauer oder 5x +24 ausdauer   is völlig irrelevant die +600 leben mehr ... 
Und im moment is das sowieso noch etwas gaga mit den dungeonfinder : gestern wuerfelte mir doch glatt ein DK-DD meine tankstiefel weg und verlies dann die gruppe... aber naja 

Ich hab auch noch einen Heiler der auich so t9 und Markensachen - und mir sind die tanks die grad 80zig geworden sind bei weitem lieber - die bemühen sich wenigstens noch ihre Arbeit da vorne an der front richtig zu erledigen - und als heiler is es  ansprechender und ned so langweilig wie bei allen Pro-tanks.

Also - Lass die heiler nur schwitzen - das sie wissen warum sie mit von der partie sind - in nem raid siehts auch ned anders aus - nur das man sich darauf verlassen kann , das man noch einen heiler dabei hat ;-)

Zieh dein ding durch und lass die voll-pfostn labbern .... jeder hat mal klein angefangen - basta


----------



## aportec (21. Dezember 2009)

Ihr könnt ja sagen was ihr wollt, aber wenn der Tank nur 22k hp hat, dann isses mitm Aggroaufbau auch nicht weit her......


----------



## skyline930 (21. Dezember 2009)

Da du ja sagst dass du Erfahrung und "Tankskill" hast, ignorier die einfach, und sag: "Wollen wir jetzt mal los, oder kann ich gehen?". Wenn die dann meckern, leave einfach.
Tanks und Healer werden immer mehr gesucht als DDs.


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

Phantomas schrieb:


> naja.. immer nur ziehen lassen ?
> wie wärs, wenn er sich ne gruppe sucht und sich sein gear erarbeitet ?
> 
> heutzutage lassen sich so viele ziehen, das sie gar nicht mehr wissen, was sie überhaupt anhaben oder was es zu classic zeiten hies überhaupt NUR EIN BESCHISSENES EPIC zu haben.
> ...



Dsa ziehen lassen, war extra in "" wenn dem nicht so war, bitte ich um entschuldigung... Das ziehen lassen war nicht gemeint daneben stehen und zugucken... Damit war gemeint, geh mit Leuten rein, die das Zeug schon haben, damit du es auch definitiv bekommst... mitarbeiten solltest du schon und kannst du auch schon... bzw... wenn ich mich nicht irre hatte ich die entsprechenden Sachen sogar aus PDC Normal, die ausreichen würden...


----------



## Karius (21. Dezember 2009)

aportec schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja sagen was ihr wollt, aber wenn der Tank nur 22k hp hat, dann isses mitm Aggroaufbau auch nicht weit her......



Da könnte man fast argumentieren, ob Aggro nicht das war, an das man sich als DD anpassen muss. ^^

Mein Leben als Heiler sieht in 5er inis meist so aus, das der Tank am wenigsten Heilung benötigt. Dazu sag ich schon gar nichts mehr, weil es völlig normal ist, allerdings kann sich der interessierte Geist durchaus seine Gedanken dazu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so, ich laufe lieber mit nem Tank durch ne Ini der 35-40k life hat, also so nen neuer der halt nur 25k oder so hat.
> 
> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Skill > Gear, denn bestimmt 80% der Tank die mit einem solchen Equip durch Heros gehen spielen wirklich Schlecht. (Aus meiner Sicht)



ganz ehrlich..
selbst wenn ich HEILE (!) ist mir nen 22 k hp tank - der die aggro hält, auf die mobs aufpasst und seinen incoming-dmg so gut reduziert wies geht, lieber als nen 40 k hp tank der von 3 mobs im rücken auf die schnautze bekommt, keine aggro halten kann und einfach nur unfähig ist.

wenn du selber KEINE AHNUNG von tanks hast, dann lass so comments.. die machen dich nur schlechter als du jetzt schon dastehst.

klar gibts gewisse inis wo nen equip-check hast, aber wir reden hier von guffligen drecks hero instanzen die man blau/ grün schon abgefarm hat.

beste: "Suchen DD für Hero-Rnd! ab 3,5k dps +. Equipt-check Dala-Brunnen".. 
-> igno..


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

inxs_tp schrieb:


> Hättest dir das gemecker ersparen können, wenn du vor deiner ersten Heroerfahrung das bestmögliche für dein Equip getan hättest.
> 
> Ein Schmied kann dir schöne Sachen herstellen, Gems und verzauberungen sowieso, welcher beruf? Als Tank Bergbau als die einfachste möglichkeit mal eben 600 life zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Den Beruf selber haben ist etwas anderes^^ natürlich bastel dir da was, da KAUFST du dir das auch nicht... wenn du auf meinem Beitrag anspielst... dann LIES IHN


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

Phantomas schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich..
> selbst wenn ich HEILE (!) ist mir nen 22 k hp tank - der die aggro hält, auf die mobs aufpasst und seinen incoming-dmg so gut reduziert wies geht, lieber als nen 40 k hp tank der von 3 mobs im rücken auf die schnautze bekommt, keine aggro halten kann und einfach nur unfähig ist.
> 
> wenn du selber KEINE AHNUNG von tanks hast, dann lass so comments.. die machen dich nur schlechter als du jetzt schon dastehst.
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung =) und vor allem die 22k HP Typen die die angeblichen Noobs sind, waren bisher meistens die, die sich noch Mühe gegeben haben und vor allem auch darauf geachtet haben, dass der Heiler noch Mana hatte zum heilen.

Son 35k HP Noob hatten wir der rannte durch die Ini als hätte man seinen Draneischwanz angezündet... ist dann krepiert, weil Heiler kein Mana hatte... und gab dem Heiler die Schuld... echt klasse... der Heiler hat ja nicht zuvor 5x und 1x davon geschrien darauf hingewiesen: OOM


----------



## Maerad (21. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so, ich laufe lieber mit nem Tank durch ne Ini der 35-40k life hat, also so nen neuer der halt nur 25k oder so hat.
> 
> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Skill > Gear, denn bestimmt 80% der Tank die mit einem solchen Equip durch Heros gehen spielen wirklich Schlecht. (Aus meiner Sicht)



Oh weh, was haben da nur damals die Leute gemacht als es NUR Naxx gab? Und tanks mit 21k HP?

Vermute mal du spielst einen DD und daher kein Plan von Tank und Heal ... Also - ein Tank mit ilvl 230, 40k HP ist bei mir als Heal sehr unbeliebt - weil der Schaden kassiert wie Sau und aufgrund fehlender Waffenkunde usw. kaum Aggro aufbaut - von Parry Haste red ich mal garnicht ...

Auch geb ich gerne den frischen 80'er Tanks ne Chance - die meisten haben da schon die ganzen kleineren Inis durchgetankt und wissen auch was Sie tun. Vermute mal das die 80% da nicht schlecht getankt haben, sondern das Problem eher am Rest der Gruppe lag, die (mal wieder) keine Rücksicht genommen hat. Wenn der dann natürlich die Aggro verliert beim Mob, weil du da 6k DPS Single fährst, hat das nichts mit den Tankfähigkeiten zu tun, sondern mit deiner Unfähigkeit, auf die Aggro zu achten (nicht persönlich nehmen, ich mein das allgemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

In HC's ist immernoch Skill > Gear, man sollte halt wenigstens Crit immun sein. Wenn der frisch ist, muss der Heal halt mehr machen und die DD mal auf Aggro achten und CC nutzen. Ist mir auch lieber als nen 240+ Tank wo ich nur dahitersteh und mein Healtotem die Arbeit macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. wenn ich Tank wärst du auch aufgeschmissen, da ich prinzipiell nur selten helf, wenn ein DD meint Aggro ziehen zu müssen - die findest du wie Sand am Meer und kann ausgetauscht werden. Auch bin cih der einzige der Pullt .... und der Heal der einzige, der "Go" gibt - wenn dann ein Krieger mal wieder meinen muss, er kann pullen weil er Platte hat und IMBA Eq - GERNE! Nur soll der dann nicht erwarten, dass ich mich besonders anstrenge den Mob abzuholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn er umfällt - seine Repkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (21. Dezember 2009)

Phantomas schrieb:


> beste: "Suchen DD für Hero-Rnd! ab 3,5k dps +. Equipt-check Dala-Brunnen"..
> -> igno..



Würde ich zB für Pickup Raids auch machen. Es gibt einfach zuviele Raidzecken, die sich mit grünem Equip einschleichen wollen. Für 5er.. lächerlich. ^^

Toll ist auch immer: SUchen noch Leute für BWL, mind. LVL 75!! 
Da denke ich mir dann immer: War ich da nicht schon mit 60 jede Woche drinnen?


----------



## Kremsi3 (21. Dezember 2009)

....Also ich sag mal für die ersten heros reichen 22k unbufft cirt imun locker.....

ein durchschnittlicher heiler kann dich ganz easy heilen.....


mit diesen heros kannst da dann eh schon t9 holen und kommst dann auf deinne 30k unbufft (je nachdem welche items du dir sonst noch holst)

mit 30k unbufft kannst dann auch schon pdk 10er gehen wennst gute grp hast is easy going...

da holst dir dann restliche items kommst so auf 39k live unbuffd, dann gehts ab nach icc oder pdk 25 und fertig is da imba tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




viel spaß.... und hütet euch vor sauerfang der hats insich....

1ner aus grp macht fehler und wennst pech hast is gruppe weg^^

und lass dich ned unterkriege®n  als tank hast bald besseres gear als die alle zusammen.....


also wenn ich mit tank on gehe und ins gurppen tool rien schnuppere steht bei durschnittliche wartezeit meistens 1sek und inv is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg kremsi


----------



## Darkdamien (21. Dezember 2009)

22k hp reicht für hero instanzen vollkommen aus, mach dir keine gedanken und ignorier die leute die meckern. ich hab mir auch einiges anhörn dürfen aber anders kommt man eben schlecht an gear


----------



## Maerad (21. Dezember 2009)

inxs_tp schrieb:


> Hättest dir das gemecker ersparen können, wenn du vor deiner ersten Heroerfahrung das bestmögliche für dein Equip getan hättest.
> 
> Ein Schmied kann dir schöne Sachen herstellen, Gems und verzauberungen sowieso, welcher beruf? Als Tank Bergbau als die einfachste möglichkeit mal eben 600 life zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Schwachsinn.

Wie glaubste waren die Leute damals für HC's Critimmun? Die HATTEN nur 187 Ilvl Sachen ... und die meisten 187 Sachen hatten auch keine Slots etc. Und da haste auch nix herstellen lassen, weil man dafür ja erstmal in die HC's musste um u.A. items etc. mitzufarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und klar - ich hau mal eben 2k g raus, damit ich ne HC tanken darf ... 

Fangt ihr mal nen Tank an, dann sehen wir weiter. Ist der wichtigste, schwierigste, aber auch gleichzeitig der undankbarste "Beruf" in WoW ...

Und wenn einer erstmal die kleinen, blauen Steinchen einsetzt, bis er sein Haupteq zusammen hat - kein Problem damit! Ich hab in 3.1 damit die ganze Zeit getankt und das ging locker ...

Auch muss es grad beim StartEQ nicht die beste Verzauberung sein, da tuts auch mal die darunter für 10 g anstatt 200 g.

Was ihr alle immer für Vorstellungen habt, echt hammer.


----------



## Nebola (21. Dezember 2009)

Phantomas schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich..
> selbst wenn ich HEILE (!) ist mir nen 22 k hp tank - der die aggro hält, auf die mobs aufpasst und seinen incoming-dmg so gut reduziert wies geht, lieber als nen 40 k hp tank der von 3 mobs im rücken auf die schnautze bekommt, keine aggro halten kann und einfach nur unfähig ist.
> 
> wenn du selber KEINE AHNUNG von tanks hast, dann lass so comments.. die machen dich nur schlechter als du jetzt schon dastehst.


Ohne dir was unterstellen zu wollen, für mich hört sich dieses "wenn ich" an als wenn du mit einem 3. Klassigen Heal Equip einen 40k Life Tank nicht heilen willst, weil man sehen könnte, dass du eher noch ein bischen equip brauchst.
Kann natürlich auch anders sein, kenne deine Chars nicht.




Maerad schrieb:


> Oh weh, was haben da nur damals die Leute gemacht als es NUR Naxx gab? Und tanks mit 21k HP?
> 
> Vermute mal du spielst einen DD und daher kein Plan von Tank und Heal ... Also - ein Tank mit ilvl 230, 40k HP ist bei mir als Heal sehr unbeliebt - weil der Schaden kassiert wie Sau und aufgrund fehlender Waffenkunde usw. kaum Aggro aufbaut - von Parry Haste red ich mal garnicht ...



Früher gab es aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann, noch keine 30 Ausdauer Gems, keine 40 Ausdauer verz. Wie war das mit Hodirs und den Kopfverzauberungen bei Argentumvorhut ? weiß ich gerade nicht mehr ob es die schon gab =/

Also, von Heal habe ich nicht soviel Ahnung, da ich halt nicht heale. Ich spiele Tank und DD.

Und in ner Hero ziehe ich als DD eigentlich sehr selten Aggro, weil ich bin keiner "Tank nochnet mal beim Mob, "Arkane Macht, Trinket, IV > Arkanblast Spamen".

Und laut den Bemerkungen in Pdok tanke ich doch sehr gut wenn es nach den anderen geht.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (21. Dezember 2009)

ich muss sagen: 22k sind wirklich *etwas* wenig. 25k sind eig minimum für heros
aber mittlerweile bin ich nichtmal für die neuen heros mit meinen 31k unbuffed (gelegenheitstank) geeignet^^


----------



## Anburak-G (21. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwo spassig zu lesen....

Einerseits sind alle imemr am Maulen, das Tanks und Heiler fehlen, aber wenn sich dann ein frischling mal erbarmt, wird er geflamed...

Ergo?

Tanks/Heiler gehen erstmal als DD's los um Ihr Equip zu sammeln und finden keinen Tank/Heiler um in die Inis zu kommen....

Ein Teufelskreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (21. Dezember 2009)

Alle haben mal klein angefangen, von daher sollte man ein bißchen Verständnis für Nachwuchstanks, -heiler und -dds haben. Wer da immer gleich krakeelt, dass er andere nicht durchziehen will, hat es wahrscheinlich bei seinem Char auch nicht anders gemacht, sonst wäre ja nicht so ein großes Vorurteil da. Wenn ich als Heiler gehe, freuen mich solche Tanks, dann schlaf ich wenigstens nicht beim laufen ein. Außerdem ist mir ein blauequipter lieber, als ein epischer mit T9 der den Oberr0xx0r raushängt und nur scheisse baut.


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2009)

najagradso schrieb:


> Also bin auch Tank ( gear grad mal T9+Marken Sachen und 37k unbuffed ) nach eeeeewigen hero-runs und raids -
> 
> Begonnen hab ich so wie jeder mit 23k unbuffed und gearlvl 187 - nur geflame gabs da ned - da ALLE so rumgelaufen sind - auch die "jetzt-bin-ich-ja-SOOO-imba-DDs" .
> 
> ...



naja.. ansichtssache..
es geht ja auch darum, wo er noch mit seinem tank hin will.
5 x 6 sind 30 ausdauer.. x def-bonus + sdk.. macht schon einiges her..
grad als tank zählt jeder furz zur schadensvermeidung. jedes hp, jedes noch so geringe prozent ausweichen, parrieren od. blocken. 

deswegen ist es nicht so irrelevant.

andererseits isses auch witzlos sich 2 bierhumpen anzuziehen und dann zu meinen man kann mt spielen -.-


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> ich muss sagen: 22k sind wirklich *etwas* wenig. 25k sind eig minimum für heros
> aber mittlerweile bin ich nichtmal für die neuen heros mit meinen 31k unbuffed (gelegenheitstank) geeignet^^



22k unbuffed sind vollkommen ausreichend.
da kommst buffed auf über 28k.. das ist bei weitem mehr als genug für ne läppische hero..


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ohne dir was unterstellen zu wollen, für mich hört sich dieses "wenn ich" an als wenn du mit einem 3. Klassigen Heal Equip einen 40k Life Tank nicht heilen willst, weil man sehen könnte, dass du eher noch ein bischen equip brauchst.
> Kann natürlich auch anders sein, kenne deine Chars nicht.



ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine heiler sind schon gut equipt.. (drui 2100 zm + priester 2500 zm) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es geht mir nur darum, dass manche mit nem gewissen gear meinen sie sind gott persönlich und sich nen dreck um die dd´s, den heiler, die ini und allgemein die welt um sich herum scheeren um ihr 2.nd gear zu farmen. und das geht so nicht.

die "neuen" tanks sind da hingegen motiviert. die fangen jeden mob ein, rennen nicht einfach durch 5 mobgruppen durch (und wenn an unabsichtlich) und sind so auch sozialer.

ich hab ja selber nen warri tank mit 37k unbufft (mehr auf stats ausgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
aber selber versteh ich nicht, was die einstellung allgemein soll.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (21. Dezember 2009)

Aus meiner sicht solltest du diese ganze gelaber von den Leuten überhaupt nicht beachten... wer einen Tank am HP festlegt der hat überhaupt nichts zu melden...
wozu gibt es denn parieren,ausweichen oder blocken? stimmt ja weil HP > all ist... blödfug...

mach dir aus diesen Spinnern überhaupt nichts... die meisten sind eh irgendwelche "imba-roxxor-ultra-dd" die meinen sie sind die Tafelrunde der Spieler...

ich bin in mein Tankleben mit 19.300k hp gestartet... grün und Blau ausgerüstet... habe Hp vernachlässigt und mich auf die wichtigeren Attribute wie blocken /ausweichen / parrieren festegelegt...  und habe ohne probleme heros getankt... egal welche... ich musste mir auch sprüche anhören von irgendwelchen typen... "ih.. nen tank mit so wenig hp.. geh weg" oder sonst was... und was war das ende vom Lied... anstatt aus einer Instanz mit random gruppen wurden 3 instanzen mit ein und der selbe gruppe am gleicehn abend... weil es so verdammt gut lief.... 

also HP ist nicht alles... sag denen einfach jetzt sehr zu das wir loskommen .... mir juckts inne finger euch vom gegenteil zu überzeugen... 

Achja und kleiner Tipp von mir... erzieh dir die Leute in ner Random gruppe... du bist der Tank du gibst vor welcher Mob als erstes stirbt sollte sich niemand dran halten lass die DD sterben... klingt hart aber das ist das einzige was die meisten verstehen... nach dem 2ten oder 3ten mal verlassen sie die gruppe oder sie halten sich daran und ihr seid zügig durch.... und sollten sie rumlabern dewegen... machs wie mit benutzem Klopapier... weg damit... das Leben ist einfach zu kurz um sich mit bockigen Kindern zu streiten :-)


----------



## Phantomas (21. Dezember 2009)

Serisa schrieb:


> Dsa ziehen lassen, war extra in "" wenn dem nicht so war, bitte ich um entschuldigung... Das ziehen lassen war nicht gemeint daneben stehen und zugucken... Damit war gemeint, geh mit Leuten rein, die das Zeug schon haben, damit du es auch definitiv bekommst... mitarbeiten solltest du schon und kannst du auch schon... bzw... wenn ich mich nicht irre hatte ich die entsprechenden Sachen sogar aus PDC Normal, die ausreichen würden...



dann wars nen kleines missverstädniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist ja kein ding. ich weiß, was du meinst. pdc nh gear langt auf jeden fall locker.. auch für naxx 25, ulduar, etc.

aber halt nur, wenns ausgereizt ist ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kenn leider nur zu viele die voll t 9,5 etc. sind und wirklich 0 spielen können.
grad bei den dd´s isses echt nen trauerspiel -.-


----------



## killiderhp (21. Dezember 2009)

Also zu mal ausdauer nicht alles ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein tank der 40k life, aber jeden treffer kriegt oder einer der 30k hat und nur jeden 3 abkriegt
 dreimal kann man raten welcher mir lieber ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Dezember 2009)

Antigonos schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin selber Tank, Palatank um genau zu sein und habe derzeit unbuffed knappe 36k. ABER ich habe nicht vergessen 8Tage nach WotLK frisch 80 mit 21k unbuffed Naxx10 gewesen zu sein. Leider ist es aber nun so, dass Menschen schnell vergessen und selbst jene die seinerzeit als Tank, Heiler oder DD kurz nach dem Addon Raiden waren schreien heute nach IMBA Tanks, Heilern oder eben DDs...
> Das ist aber nicht nur n Tank Problem. Der wird genauso an seinen HP gemessen wie der DD an seiner DPS Rate. Heute liest man dann im Handelschannel "Suche für Naxx10 Farmrun (wer farmt in Naxx Marken ey?) DDs mit 3,5k+" und ich sitze nur da und denke mir so LOOOOL. Ist dies Verhalten aber nun so neu? Ende der Vanilla Zeiten war es nicht so viel anders (n wenig schon aber nicht soooo viel), ende von BC war es dann schon nahzu identisch da hat dich Kara auch keiner mehr unter EQ Stand soundso mitgenommen und wenn des nächste Addon lange genug draussen is is es wieder 100% genauso. Und der Witz ist, was ist daran so ungewöhnlich? wenn man die Wahl zwischen gut und weniger gut Equipten Spieler hat wird man lieber die gut Equipten nehmen und damit endet die Geschichte...Ob man bei Tanks aber immer die Wahl hat bleibt dahin gestellt also nicht den Kopf hängen lassen.
> ...




Wenn ich ehrlich sein darf wipe ich lieber mit ner netten gruppe im TS 5 Std Naxx als einfach so ohne sogar zu Reden da durch zu rushen, das zeigt doch wieder das viele Spieler einfach kein RL haben und sich daher über Equip in WoW beweisen müssen.



Atrophikus schrieb:


> Ah, da outet sich mal einer. Wieso heißt schlechtes Equip automatisch schlechter Spieler? Das ist doch ausgemachter Blödsinn! Frisch auf 80 gelevelte Tanks können ausser gecrafteten Sachen gar nix anderes als grünblau haben. Außerdem ist es seit den letzten Patches nun wirklich nicht kompliziert sondern eine reine Fleißarbeit,  an T-Teile ranzukommen, es kann also jeder Vollhonk T8,5/T9 anhaben und trotzdem nicht zwischen Blut- und Frostpräsenz oder zwischen kampf- und verteidigungshaltung unterscheiden (alles schon gesehen)



Es war schon vorher total einfach an T8 zu kommen


----------



## Nebola (21. Dezember 2009)

killiderhp schrieb:


> Also zu mal ausdauer nicht alles ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber überleg mal, du hast 40k life, jetzt trifft dich zwar net jeder aber im durchschnitt jeder 2. Schlag mit 10-15k (schon ziemlich Viel) aber im Raid ok.

Und dann stellt dir vor du hast 32kLife, auch im durchschnitt jeder 2. Schlag im Raid mit 10-15k, also mir (gut ich spiele keinen Heiler) wäre da der erste lieber.

Edit: 


EisblockError schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich sein darf wipe ich lieber mit ner netten gruppe im TS 5 Std Naxx als einfach so ohne sogar zu Reden da durch zu rushen, das zeigt doch wieder das viele Spieler einfach kein RL haben und sich daher über Equip in WoW beweisen müssen.



Oder weil sie kein Mic haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blablubs (21. Dezember 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Meine Güte bist Du aber ein Vogel, es ist doch numal so, das jeder klein anfängt und gerade bei blauem Equipment bin ich der Meinung, dass es nicht immer das Beste vom Besten sein muß. Es reicht eine sinnvolle Verzauberung oder ein sinnvoll gesockelter Stein und 22k unbuffed ist nun wirklich nicht das Problem, wenn man einen einigermaßen geübten Heiler dabei hat. Hierbei wird allerdings immer ein anderes in meinen Augen gravierendes Problem sichtbar:
> 
> Die DDs beherrschen ihren Char nicht mehr!!!!
> 
> Es sollte doch wohl machbar sein, das man nicht wie immer blind drauflosholzt um durch die Ini zu rennen. Stellt Euch gottverdammt nochmal auf Euren Tank ein. Dazu gehört ein anständiges Aggromanagement. Dies ist auch ein Teil der Charbeherrschung, es ist schön, dass ihr 8k dps fahren könnt, das will Euch keiner absprechen, habt ihr aber einen low equipten Tank dabei, sollte man doch im Sinne der Gruppe einen oder gar 2 Gänge runterschalten. Die ganze Gruppe hat dadurch mehr Spaß, der Tank Anfänger lernt was und die Hero dauert maximal 5-10 Minuten länegr, wo ist also das Problem, wir sind alle keine Pro Spieler, dies ist Freizeit also verhaltet Euch auch so, das würde dem Spiel und vor allem der Community ein Stückchen Gutes tun.



Und genau darum gehts. Ich habe, als sau gut equipter Heiler/DD keinen Bock, einen Tank, der sich zu schade ist sich auch nur ein bisschen Mühe im Bezug auf seine Sockel und Verzauberungen zu machen (ist in WotlK wahrlich kein Kunststück mehr) durch eine Hero oder sonstiges zu ziehen. Das es geht ist klar, aber es macht einfach keinen Spaß, wenn der Tank es mit seinem Gummelgear nicht gebacken bekommt die Aggro zu halten. Versteht es doch endlich mal, ich will als DD keinen Gang zurückschalten, ich will nur 10 Minuten lang maximalen Schaden fahren und dann da durch sein und da ist ein Tank, der sich scheinbar aus Charoptimierung gar nichts macht einfach nur hinderlich, für solche Leute gibts den LFG-Channel des jeweiligen Servers um dort Gleichgesinnte zu suchen. 
Ich finde es einfach höchstdreist, sich mit 22k hp unbuffed für ne Hero anzumelden, man kann ohne Probleme auf 30k Life unbuffed kommen ohne je einen Schritt in eine Hero gesetzt zu haben.

Und zu der Ausdauer vs. Avoid Diskussion: Schonmal aufgefallen, dass nur die ganzen, sorry, Deppen hier im Buffedforum mit ihren Milchmädchenrechnungen der Meinung sind, dass "ein Tank, der 30k Life hat und jeden dritten Schlag abbekommt einem Tank, der 40k life hat aber jeden treffer kriegt" vorzuziehen ist? Richtig, das liegt daran, dass es nicht stimmt. Einerseits ist das Beispiel vollkommen unrealistisch, da man auch mit einer vollkommen auf EH (wer den Begriff nicht kennt ist für die Diskussion eh disqualifiziert) ausgerichteten Sockelung und Verzauberungsweise auf extrem gute Avoidwerte kommt. Ausdauer sockeln ist nunmal das beste und die Braufesttrinkets sind auch besser als irgendein Ausweichtrinket vom Markenhändler, wenn wir denn davon ausgehen, dass es um Bosse geht, wo es relevant ist.


----------



## Sikes (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich wunder mich schon immer wieder wie *ARROGANT* alle seit WotLK gewoden sind. Es ist kaum ein Jahr draussen und alle vergessen wie sich die stats gewandelt haben. 

*Kleine Erinnerung, mit 25k (unbuffed) hat man Naxx 10 getankt! Ja, ist so, weil ist so.*

Mein Warri Krieger hatte eine Zeitlang 31.5k HP... Bevor Ulduar rausgekommen ist. Wenig? Je nach Socklung hatte man 30k - 32k HP. Ich war ein Highend Tank! Heute lach sogar ich darüber wenn ich an das wenige bisschen Leben denke. ^^

Nun Spiele ich einen Pala Tank, ist schon eine geraume Zeit 80 und steht mit 5 Epics aus HDZ4, Turm, PDC nh, und einem Markenartikel bei 23.1k HP (unbuffed) und tanke alles ohne Probleme, HDZ4 aussliesslich Timeruns, HDS, HDB, Gundrak und Co. mit Achievements. Und nein, die Gruppe besteht nicht immer aus 32k HP DKs, Retris oder Warris. 

Sockeln? Verzaubern? Sich sachen Schmieden lassen? *HALLO???* 5er Instanzen (bis vll auf die neuen (inkl. PDC, aber nur Hero)) sind dafür da um sich, nachdem man das DefCap erreicht hat, zu equipen. Da man mit dem ganzen Markenequip Werte erreicht die zu release noch ein Traum waren, kann man heute getrost Naxx10/25, Obsi10/25 und Maly10/25 sowie Archavon und vll sogar Emalon im 10/25er OHNE Verzauberung Tanken. Ich hab jetzt kein Charberechnungstool, aber es wär doch interessant daran zu sehn was für Werte nur durch Markenequip und blauem Equip aus Heros man erreicht. Vll geht nämlich mit dem T9 sogar mehr.


----------



## Blablubs (21. Dezember 2009)

Als wir mit Naxx 10er angefangen haben hatte unser Warri-Tank 21k und war nicht critimmun. Für die meisten Heros brauchst du gar keinen Tank, da kannste auch einfach einen x-beliebigen Platten-DD hinstellen. Es geht vieles, aber ich sehe es nicht ein, irgendwen da durchzuschleifen, der sich kein bisschen Mühe gibt und mir noch mehr Stress aufhalst und man dafür zusätzlich noch langsamer durchkommt. Dann lieber leaven, 1-2 Dailys machen und danach neu anmelden in der Hoffnung, dass ein Tank kommt der auch ein wenig was leisten will für seine Marken.


----------



## Nexilein (21. Dezember 2009)

aportec schrieb:


> Und zu dem Typen mit dem Platten-Druiden, auch für Druiden gibts das ein oder andere craftbare Item für Tanks...


Es ging nicht darum, dass Druiden keine Platte tragen können. Es ging darum das du scheinbar nicht die leiseste Ahnung hast wieivel HP ein Tank mit Pre-Hero Craftingteilen hat.


----------



## Sikes (21. Dezember 2009)

@Blablubs

Ne ist klar, du bist sicher mit 245 Equip auf die Welt gekommen und hattest Teammates mit mindestens gleuch guter Ausrüstung. Sry, du bist aber echt nur Lächerlich. Ich spiele in einer guten Gilde die den Content komplett Clear hat, aber so jemanden wie du würde nicht mal als letzte Hoffnung auf einen Gildeninternen Raid mitgenommen werden. Dann gibts für dich halt nur noch eine Alternative... benutze das Tool nicht! Lass den andern ihren Spass aber versau den von den andern nicht! Ich hatte auch Probleme (mit meinem Pala, beschrieben im Vorpost) gegen einen 34 Blut Dk die Aggro zu halten... Ich habs geschafft sie zu halten und ihn sogar zu überzeugen die Frostpräsenz nun endlich wegzulassen. Das natürlich ein frischackener Tank mühe hat gegen einen Toll Equipten DD zu bestehn ist klar, nur hast du wie gesagt auch klein angefangen und falls du die Zeit und das Gold hattest Equip bauen zu lassen... dann: Boah GZ. Und um jetzt deutlich zu werden... ich bin einer dem ich "Boah GZ" sagen würde, ich hab die Zeit mir das Gold zu farmen und Equip basteln zu lassen (Boah GZ) aber dennoch nehm nich jeden mit in meine Gruppe und lass mich heilen und DMG machen... und wenns nicht gehen sollte, kommen sie iwann selber dahinter.


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Und genau darum gehts. Ich habe, als sau gut equipter Heiler/DD keinen Bock, einen Tank, der sich zu schade ist sich auch nur ein bisschen Mühe im Bezug auf seine Sockel und Verzauberungen zu machen (ist in WotlK wahrlich kein Kunststück mehr) durch eine Hero oder sonstiges zu ziehen. Das es geht ist klar, aber es macht einfach keinen Spaß, wenn der Tank es mit seinem Gummelgear nicht gebacken bekommt die Aggro zu halten. Versteht es doch endlich mal, ich will als DD keinen Gang zurückschalten, ich will nur 10 Minuten lang maximalen Schaden fahren und dann da durch sein und da ist ein Tank, der sich scheinbar aus Charoptimierung gar nichts macht einfach nur hinderlich, für solche Leute gibts den LFG-Channel des jeweiligen Servers um dort Gleichgesinnte zu suchen.
> Ich finde es einfach höchstdreist, sich mit 22k hp unbuffed für ne Hero anzumelden, man kann ohne Probleme auf 30k Life unbuffed kommen ohne je einen Schritt in eine Hero gesetzt zu haben.
> 
> Und zu der Ausdauer vs. Avoid Diskussion: Schonmal aufgefallen, dass nur die ganzen, sorry, Deppen hier im Buffedforum mit ihren Milchmädchenrechnungen der Meinung sind, dass "ein Tank, der 30k Life hat und jeden dritten Schlag abbekommt einem Tank, der 40k life hat aber jeden treffer kriegt" vorzuziehen ist? Richtig, das liegt daran, dass es nicht stimmt. Einerseits ist das Beispiel vollkommen unrealistisch, da man auch mit einer vollkommen auf EH (wer den Begriff nicht kennt ist für die Diskussion eh disqualifiziert) ausgerichteten Sockelung und Verzauberungsweise auf extrem gute Avoidwerte kommt. Ausdauer sockeln ist nunmal das beste und die Braufesttrinkets sind auch besser als irgendein Ausweichtrinket vom Markenhändler, wenn wir denn davon ausgehen, dass es um Bosse geht, wo es relevant ist.



Tja dann bist du für mich ein Spieler, den ich definitiv nicht in einem meiner Ini Gänge dabei haben will... Der nur mit Leuten gehen will die hoch equipt sind. Damits auch ja nicht zu schwer für dich wird... mimimimi

Und auch noch zu erkennen, dass du ein Noob bist, sieht man schon daran.. du verlangst besseres equip, dabei fällt dir aber nicht ein... das es bei Zufallsdungeons 2 Embleme des Triumphs gratis dazu gibt, wenn du diese machst. In Anbetrachtdessen dass man innerhalb von 3 Tagen ein komplettes T9 light Set zusammen hat, geht deine Rechnung voll in den Ofen... Ich soll mir jetzt also für 3 Tage elendig teure Sachen kaufen, für Klamotten, die ich in 3 Tagen wieder los bin, weil ich was neues habe... Sehr schlaue Denkweise ^^

Sockeln, verzaubern okay... aber da wo es auch wert ist dieses zu tun. Wenn ich mal so als DK rechne, habe ich insgesamt bei den Qs 3,5k Gold eingesammelt... davon habe ich Gold für Reperaturen rausgehauen, Kaltwetterflug, Dual Talent (wobei ich sage, dass ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber man möchte es doch schon gern haben). Der Rest des Goldes ist dann dabei drauf gegangen das T9 light Set zu sockeln und zu verzaubern... bin dann jetzt bei 200 Gold... Gut ich spreche vom DK... ein DK hat am Anfang weniger Gold als ein sparsamer Krieger.... gebe ich zu.

Dennoch finde ich es schon schön blöd sein Gold aus dem Fenster zu werfen, für Kleidungsstücke die er gerade mal 3 Tage an hat. Von der gerechneten Spielzeit beträgt es im übrigen nur 2 Tage... ich habe schlafen in die 3 Tage mit einberechnet^^.

Wenn du nicht mit Leuten mitgehen willst, die sich nunmal ihr Equip erarbeiten wollen, anstatt es einfach nur faul zu kaufen... dann geh halt nicht mit... Verlass die Gruppe... warte 15 Minuten und such dir ne mimimimi Gruppe wo du nur einfach mitlaufen musst, weil so oft muss man nen 40k Tank nun auch nicht heilen...

Du hast kein Bock zu ziehen... willst aber gezogen werden... have fun dabei


naja.. mir auch schnuppe da ich mein tank equip per dd zusammen farme... bin als DD mit PDC Normal Tankklamotten mitgelaufen, hab auch drauf geprügelt, mit freundlichen 900 DPS^^ und habe mir dann erstmal T9 light DD Set zusammen gestellt + entsprechendem Anhang... beginne nun damit mein Tank Equip aufzubauen... das liegt aber nicht daran, dass ich zu wenig Equip für Tank habe, ich hatte ja wie gesagt schon eines aus PDC normal... sondern daran, dass mir offenkundig die Erfahrung als Tank fehlt und ich die Leute mit denen ich mitgehe, nicht aufhalten will, in dem wir dauernd wipen... So als DD gucke ich mir nun die Bosse und die Tanks an und lerne dadurch etwas und wenn ich mein Equip voll habe, war ich oft genug in Dungeons um zu wissen was die Bosse machen... eben um meine Unerfahrenheit nicht auf die Gruppe vorher auswirken zu lassen.


----------



## Karius (21. Dezember 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Tanks/Heiler gehen erstmal als DD's los um Ihr Equip zu sammeln und finden keinen Tank/Heiler um in die Inis zu kommen....
> Ein Teufelskreis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Allerdings kommt man da kaum drum herum. Bei mir war der Teufelskreis ein ganz anderer. Jedes mal wenn ich mich als DD angemeldet hab kam nur eine alte kackhero und jedes mal wenn ich als heiler reinkam sollte ich HdR heilen, was einfach nicht drin war.


----------



## Ch4zer (21. Dezember 2009)

Jemand der sich Tank schimpft und 20k hp unbuffed hat würde bei mir erst ausgelacht und dann gekickt werden.
Selbst mit dem Equip aus nhc Instanzen kommste locker auf 25k hp.

Bevor du meinst das kann ja jeder sagen blabla, ich hab selbst nen Tank.
Zur Zeit bisschen über 42k hp unbuffed und natürlich wars nicht immer so.
Ich hab auch so angefangen das ich mir erstmal die Sachen vom Schmied hab herstellen lassen usw, dadurch hast du schonmal 2x 245er Teile, 2x 226er Teile und der Rest halt Blau, Kobaltirgendwas. Dadurch packste locker deine 25k hp, das ist zwar alles andere als gut, aber besser als 20k hp und so.

Das es Schwachsinn ist, von den Leuten zu verlangen einen Tank nach seinen HP zu beurteilen NACHDEM er Buffs hat, dürfte sogar dir klar sein. Nicht umsonst werden immer alle Werte unbuffed angegeben. Mit 1300hp Flask, 1650 Ausdauerbuff 47+ Werte MDW und nem fetten 10%+ Werte SDK ists natürlich schöner, du hättest dann trotzdem nur 25k hp fullbuffed, andere Tanks natürlich noch VIEL mehr, mein Tank zB mit diesen Buffs gute 50k hp (mit Vampirblut und meinem PDK trinket sogar kurzzeitig 67k hp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).... Musst das halt in Relation sehen.

Selbst wenn du dann deinen Ausdauerbuff ein MDW und dein SDK hast, haben das die anderen genauso und ich würde niemals mit einem Tank irgendwo reingehen der weniger Leben hat als ich.

Du hast halt 0 leben und wenn du keinen sehr guten Heal dabei hast biste halt sofort tot.

Außerdem zeigen deine nicht vorhandenen HP dein erbärmliches equip => du wirst niemals in der Lage sein die Aggro zu halten an Bossen.

Würde dich zu gern mal die Grube von Saron hc tanken sehen oder Halle der Reflexionen hc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bitte in nem Video, hab keine lust auf hunderte Gold Reppkosten bzw ne versaute id 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Lass dir das Zeug schmieden das ist Minimum und kostet kaum was. Also das Kobaltzeug.

Gruss Chazer


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Jemand der sich Tank schimpft und 20k hp unbuffed hat würde bei mir erst ausgelacht und dann gekickt werden.
> Selbst mit dem Equip aus nhc Instanzen kommste locker auf 25k hp.
> 
> Bevor du meinst das kann ja jeder sagen blabla, ich hab selbst nen Tank.
> ...



tja dann pass mal auf das man dich nicht irgendwann kickt, weil du zu klein bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dann heißts ja wieder... Ich kann das ja achtet ja nur aufs equip^^

Ach und übrigends: Kackboon
Mit dem Kobaltset habe ich getankt und wenn da 80er T9er neben dir herlaufen, hälst du damit die Aggro kein bißchen^^ Sowas will wissen was nen Tank ist... kannst spotten wie du willst nach 3 Sekunden bist du die Aggro wieder los...

Aber naja deswegen gehst du ja auch nur mit High End Chars, weil du einfach zu noobig bist, mit schlechter equipten Leuten spielen zu können. Mein Tipp schau dir nen Guide zu deinem Char an und lerne ihn zu spielen, dann klappts auch mit neueren Spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und nochmal Kackboon: Mit dem Dungeon Finder kommst du nicht in Hero Inis, für die zu schlecht equipt bist


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.
> 
> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. *So ist es zumindest auf Azshara*, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.




kann ich ihm nur rechtgeben...also meine anfänge als ich noch halb so viel hp hatte wie nu...also so viel wie du...hab ichhalt mit meiner gilde gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ayanamiie (21. Dezember 2009)

naja 20k is wirklich nich der bringer allein durch das blaue crafting tankgear müstest du shconmehrhabenaber wenn die gruppen bissel cc nutzen kriegtman das auch mit deinen 20k hp unbuffed hi n


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. Dezember 2009)

Echt schlimm wie arrogant manche Leute sind. Heros sind wirklich keine Herausforderung mehr. Vor Allem bei den Heilern die man normalerweise durch die dungeonsuche findet.
am Anfang von Wotlk war man froh wenn der tank 25k hatte.

Aber besser ein Tank mit Skill aber relativ schlechtem Equip als gutequippte Tanks die nicht spielen können.
War gestern in Drak'tharon und hatte dauernd aggro obwohl wir einen T9/pdk DK tank hatten (und mein warri ist zimlich schlecht equppt). Nach 3wipes haben wir die ini endlich geschafft.


----------



## Karius (21. Dezember 2009)

Die alten hc hab ich teilweise mit 18k getankt. Ging eigentlich recht gut. Ab und an braucht man halt mal ein paar CDs. 

In den neuen hc wird man dagegen einfach eingestampft. Ich bin aus dem Grund auch nie mit dem Equipstand da rein. Oft eben auch eine Frage des Bezugs.


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenn mich jetzt nicht so gut, bzw. eigentlich gar nicht mit Palas aus. Auch was Tanken angeht, wie man es tun sollte, bin ich auch noch unerfahren. Als DDler weiß ich zumindest... antanken lassen und erst dann drauf hauen, damit die Aggro beim Tank bleibt.

Jedoch funktioniert das Tanken in der Burg Utgarde auch mit nem 9,5k HP Pala Tank. Gut der Heiler hatte etwas viel zu tun und wünschte sich in nem Raid zu sein *g* Aber wir sind ohne einmal zu wipen durchgekommen, der Tank hat die Aggro gehalten... wie er das mit den 9k HP hinbekommen hat kA... aber es klappte... und ihr whined schon bei 20k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (21. Dezember 2009)

Willkommen in der World of Warcraft und ihrer besch******* Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Willkommen in der World of Warcraft und ihrer besch******* Community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke =)


----------



## Agyros (21. Dezember 2009)

> Immun gegen kritische Treffer in heroischen Instanzen war ich. Meine Ausweich- Parier- und Blockwertungen lasen sich zwar nicht gerade wie ein Traum, auch meine Gesundheit könnte besser sein als ca. 21.000 bis 22.000 unbuffed.



Reicht für nie meisten hcs doch locker aus, die 3 neuen werden da eng, evtl noch PDC HC (wobei, da kommts mehr auf den dmg an ^^). Ich als Heiler hätte da keine Probleme mit.
Hab schon buffed 45k HP Tanks gehabt die beschissener zu heilen waren als 28k buffed. Avoid / Mitigation waren wohl fremdwörter - hauptsache HP.

Und das Du als blauer 80er nicht gegen 4k+ DD mithalten kannst, wundert nicht. Sollen die ihren dmgwahn zügeln, das ist in den meisten Hcs nämlich auch nicht nötig. 

Mal davon abgesehen, dass man vor 3.2 noch als Raidtauglich durchging mit den werten.



> Würde dich zu gern mal die Grube von Saron hc tanken sehen oder Halle der Reflexionen hc



Ich denke von denen hat er nicht gesprochen ^^, da macht der Trash in Sekunden kleinholz aus ihm ;(



> Jedoch funktioniert das Tanken in der Burg Utgarde auch mit nem 9,5k HP Pala Tank. Gut der Heiler hatte etwas viel zu tun und wünschte sich in nem Raid zu sein *g* Aber wir sind ohne einmal zu wipen durchgekommen, der Tank hat die Aggro gehalten... wie er das mit den 9k HP hinbekommen hat kA... aber es klappte... und ihr whined schon bei 20k smile.gif



HC ? Wäre arg wenig, wenn ich bedenke das der letzte Boss mal eben 10k dmg machen kann.
Viel zu tun als Heiler ? Eher nicht : 1mal heilen = voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nur hoffen das er nicht geonehitted wird ^^.
Nen Diszi stell ich mir in dem Fall ganz praktisch vor, um eben den 1hit zu verhindern - healspam um aegis oben zu halten + schild. Alles andere halte ich in dem Fall für fast unmöglich.


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> Reicht für nie meisten hcs doch locker aus, die 3 neuen werden da eng, evtl noch PDC HC (wobei, da kommts mehr auf den dmg an ^^). Ich als Heiler hätte da keine Probleme mit.
> Hab schon buffed 45k HP Tanks gehabt die beschissener zu heilen waren als 28k buffed. Avoid / Mitigation waren wohl fremdwörter - hauptsache HP ^^
> 
> Und das Du als blauer 80er nicht gegen 4k+ DD mithalten kannst, wundert nicht. Sollen die ihren dmgwahn zügeln, das ist in den meisten Hcs nämlich auch nicht nötig.
> ...



right... wie gesagt nimm den Spruch zu diesen DDlern: Wer die aggro zieht, kann sie auch behalten.


----------



## Nexilein (21. Dezember 2009)

Sry, aber das könnte jetzt böse werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ch4zer schrieb:


> Jemand der sich Tank schimpft und 20k hp unbuffed hat würde bei mir erst ausgelacht und dann gekickt werden.


Er schreibt 21k bis 22k. Nicht 20k. Hoffentlich kannst du besser tanken als lesen.



Ch4zer schrieb:


> Selbst mit dem Equip aus nhc Instanzen kommste locker auf 25k hp.



Das ist Blödsinn. Und wenn du hundert Krieger auf deinem Account hättest, so würdest du mit Itemlvl 187 doch mit keinem einzigen auf 25k HP kommen. Evtl. gibt es irgend eine wirre High HP Equipkombi bei der du als Juwe/Schmied auf 25k kommst aber dafür nicht annähernd critimmun bist, aber mit sowas traut sich sicher niemand auf die Straße.




Ch4zer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so angefangen das ich mir erstmal die Sachen vom Schmied hab herstellen lassen usw, dadurch hast du schonmal 2x 245er Teile, 2x 226er Teile und der Rest halt Blau, Kobaltirgendwas. Dadurch packste locker deine 25k hp, das ist zwar alles andere als gut, aber besser als 20k hp und so.


245er und 226er Teile für Hero Inis herstellen lassen? Wer sowas macht dürfte vor Volltrunkenheit sowieso den Instanzeingang nichtmehr finden.
Wenn man einen blau equipte Heiler und blau equipte DDs hat, dann passen 22k Leben bei einem Krieger genau in die Gruppe und Heroinis schwanken zwischen gut machbar und knackig.



Ch4zer schrieb:


> Du hast halt 0 leben und wenn du keinen sehr guten Heal dabei hast biste halt sofort tot.


Jeder Kriegertank der zum Start von WotLK auf 80 gelevelt hat, ist mit 22k in jede Heroini mitgenommen worden und wurde dort von Heilern mit dem selben Itemlevel geheilt. Dabei waren die Kämpfe noch wesentlich länger weil die DDs natürlich auch weniger Schaden gemacht haben. 
Und jetzt kommst du erfahrener Tank daher und erklärst deinem verunsicherten Kollegen, dass er den sicheren Tot für jede Gruppe bedeutet wenn er so macht wie vermutlich Millionen Tanks vor ihm? Obwohl die Heiler ihre Zaubermacht in der Zwischenzeit verdoppelt haben? Obwohl die Bosse heute schneller umfallen als früher?



Ch4zer schrieb:


> Außerdem zeigen deine nicht vorhandenen HP dein erbärmliches equip => du wirst niemals in der Lage sein die Aggro zu halten an Bossen.


Erbärmlich ist wohl nur deine Wortwahl. Er hat ein Lvl 80 Startequip für Heroinstanzen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Noch vor ein paar Monaten konnte man mit diesem Equip mehr als genug Aggro aufbauen um flott durch die Instanzen zu kommen; warum sollte das heute anders sein?
Der einzige Grund der mir einfällt sind Brainafk DDler die nicht wissen das "Nicht Aggro ziehen" wichtiger als DPS ist. Und die sind am FH sowieso am besten aufgehoben.


----------



## LdVoldemort (21. Dezember 2009)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Solange der Tank critimmun ist ist es mir wurscht ob er 22000 oder 40000 hp hat. An meine Grenzen hat mich das beim heilen noch nicht gebracht im Gegenteil. Hatte schon Tanks mit 22k Heal und mußte 2 Mobgruppen lang fast keine Heilung raushauen und Tanks mit wesentlich mehr HP die Schaden geradezu gefressen haben. Wichtig is er versteht seinen Job
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja das ist ja auch das ding das veile Tanks in jeden Sockel +X Asdauer mittlerweile reinsockeln und dabei auf den Sockelbonus pfeifen. Werte wie Parieren/Ausweichen/Blocken werden ignoriert. Klar gibt es für verschiedene Bosse in Raidinstanzen nachher vorraussetzungen an das Leben der Tanks, aber die anderen Werte dürfen auf keinen Fall vernachlässigt werden ! Ich mit meinem Tank nutze zumindest fast immer den Sockelbonus und gebe nix um die 200 leben mehr die ich durch falsches sockeln gewinnen könnte.

Und um dem Erstposter noch einen Tipp zu geben, wenn mir jemand krum kommt sage ich denen einfach: "Bitte dann tankt doch selbst!" Denn wir Tanks haben das glück das wir per Random suche keine 2 Sekunden auf eine Gruppe warten müssen!


----------



## KeineGeige (21. Dezember 2009)

lass sie labern... die 535 def haste, alles andere kommt mit der zeit... die 22k sind auch ordentlich... meine ersten hc's habe ich mit weniger getankt... aber hier kommt auch wieder die eh vs avoid diskussion hoch...
die icc5er sind wohl noch etwas gewagter, aber auch schaffbar... und selbst mit dem dicksten gear kannste keine aggro halten, wenn die fury-roflcopter nach deinem ersten schlag ihren ae raushauen...
wenn sie meckern, wie wenig hp du hast, dann wissen sie, dass sie besseres zeux haben als du. und wenn sie alle cd's zünden müssen, um zu beweisen, dass du keine aggro halten kannst: R.I.P. einer weniger, um den sich der heiler kümmern muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eine bitte an die leute mit 'mein dk hat grün grau equipt mehr leben als du'. seht euch die talente an und vergleicht mal, wer wieviel hp aus 1 sta bekommt. ihr habt schließlich nur waffe(n) und kein schild. also bekommt ihr ein bissel mehr hp, damit ihr nicht bei jedem lufthauch aus den latschen kippt.

wenn du bergbauer bist und nen schmied an der hand hast, kannst du dir auch die ilvl 226 sachen bauen lassen. durch die sockelzahl noch immer in bestimmten situationen besser als die 232er. sofern du eine dicke raidgrp in der hinterhand hast, lass es. die ziehen dich eh pdk10, icc5, pdk25; musst ja keinen auf mt machen. ^^ da kommt das schicke zeuch von alleine.

und selbst wenn sie dich aus einer grp kicken sollten: auf meinem realmpool bin ich im lfg als dd ca 10 min, als tank habe ich den inv bevor ich meine maus von der 'ja, ich möchte die braut jetzt küssen'-taste habe. 

hf und gl

schildträger ftw!!!
und palas an die macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.
> 
> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.



Du bist in meinen Augen lächerlich, genau so lächerlich, wie die jenigen, die der TE im Eröffnungspost beschreibt.


----------



## Nebola (21. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Du bist in meinen Augen lächerlich, genau so lächerlich, wie die jenigen, die der TE im Eröffnungspost beschreibt.



Klos, du im WoW-Teil ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (21. Dezember 2009)

Alles was ich zu dem Thema sagen kann ist:

Meine migthy prtactionpaladina aka ololadin, hatte bei ihrem ersten hero ini besuch glatte 19,5k unbuffed life! Und war stolz drauf! Sie wurde verhöhnt, war aber argumentative den imbaroxxors überlegen und durfte doch mit. In der Instans zeigte sie, dass sie auch gegen 4k dps aggro halten kann (oder rechtzeitig spottet). Wenn der Heiler nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist (was einige dieser edlen Gattung sind), ist das überhaupt kein Problem.  

19,5k life reichen für eine Hero Ini (nicht für alle, aber für die "kleinen, leichten")






Achtung! Warnhinweis lesen!


Warnhinweis:
Sie lassen gerade "Eigene Meinung und Erfahrungen, Berrichte aus dem Leben einer Paladina" 
Das Lesen könnte zur Meinungsbildung führen, außerdem zur Erregung und könnte mit anderen Meinungen kolledieren, dadurch zu Ärger fürhen. 
Vermeiden Sie negative Reaktionen auf den "Post", der Urheber übernimmt keine Verantwortung und haftet nicht für ihren Nervenzustand.

Crash_hunter (Crashi), eigene Meinung, gute Besserung!


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich schau hier von Zeit zu Zeit mal vorbei und mach mir neue Freunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (21. Dezember 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Jemand der sich Tank schimpft und 20k hp unbuffed hat würde bei mir erst ausgelacht und dann gekickt werden.
> Selbst mit dem Equip aus nhc Instanzen kommste locker auf 25k hp.
> 
> Bevor du meinst das kann ja jeder sagen blabla, ich hab selbst nen Tank.
> ...




ja nee, is klar. Ich weiß ja nicht, wenn du als Tank angefangen hast, aber die ersten 80er waren froh wenn sie herstellbare 200er epics hatten für die Heros und Tanks mit 22 k life gab es mehr als genug. Sicher werde ich stutzig, wenn der Tank weniger life hat als mein T9 Jäger, aber wir reden hier von nen hero und nicht von nem ICC 25 raid. 

Wer von nem neu 80er erwartet, dass er sein grün/blaues Zeugs komplett mit epic Sockeln und den teuersten Verzauberungen voll hämmert, der hat das Spiel irgendwie nicht begriffen. Nicht jeder neue 80er ist ein twink

Klar dauert ne Hero mit einem 22k Tank etwas länger, aber wenn alle DDs mal weniger aufs recount und etwas mehr aufs omen achten, ist es ohne weiters machbar.

bevor hier einer meint, ich wüsste ich von was ich rede. ich hab Tank, DD und Heiler auf 80, mit denen ich in heros unterwegs bin.


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> ja nee, is klar. Ich weiß ja nicht, wenn du als Tank angefangen hast, aber die ersten 80er waren froh wenn sie herstellbare 200er epics hatten für die Heros und Tanks mit 22 k life gab es mehr als genug. Sicher werde ich stutzig, wenn der Tank weniger life hat als mein T9 Jäger, aber wir reden hier von nen hero und nicht von nem ICC 25 raid.
> 
> Wer von nem neu 80er erwartet, dass er sein grün/blaues Zeugs komplett mit epic Sockeln und den teuersten Verzauberungen voll hämmert, der hat das Spiel irgendwie nicht begriffen. Nicht jeder neue 80er ist ein twink
> 
> ...


 Er hat nicht nur das SPiel nicht verstanden... Er sollte sich auch ne Betreuung für seine Finanzangelegenheiten holen. Wie gesagt 3 Tage braucht man an Spielzeit um nen T9 Set zusammen zu bekommen, wer da sein Gold zum Fenster rauswirft in dem er sein blau equiptes Zeug zu sockeln und zu verzaubern, braucht definitiv eine Betreuung für seine Instanzen... Sonst ist Karstadt/Quelle bald wieder reich... weil er sich zu jeder Grafikkarte auch gleich nen neuen Monitor kauft^^

Sockeln lassen kann man sein blaues Equip wenn man noch nicht 80 ist und es als Quest und Normal Ini als Unterstützung haben will... udn auch dann würde ich nur blaue Sockelungen nehmen, denn das andere ist ganz einfach zu teuer, dafür dass man es eh bald schnell wieder wegwirft... wenn man die Epic Steine natürlich als Juwe sammelt und sie einsetzen möchte... ist das in Ordnung... da kommt man ja nun auch ohne Gold an die entsprechenden Mats... aber wenn man den Thread hier so liest.... muss man ja schon alle Berufe gleichzeitig machen.. Juwe, Verzauberer, Schmied... und dann am besten auch noch gleich alle anderen Berufe mit... damit man auch ja sobald man den DF benutzen kann um die Embleme zu sammeln. Das gleiche Niveau hat, auf das man eigentlich hinarbeitet *kopf->Tisch*


----------



## Agyros (21. Dezember 2009)

> Wer von nem neu 80er erwartet, dass er sein grün/blaues Zeugs komplett mit epic Sockeln und den teuersten Verzauberungen voll hämmert, der hat das Spiel irgendwie nicht begriffen. Nicht jeder neue 80er ist ein twink



Richtig, aber ganz ohne muss nicht sein, ich für meinen Teil verschenke blaue Tanksteine, wenn ich von nem Tank nett gefragt werde, ansonsten hab ich - wie auch andere Juwes - welche zu Spottpreisen im AH.
Die Mats für die kleinen Verzauberungen hat mittlerweile auch jeder. Grünes Zeugs hat vorher niemand gesammelt, gedisst und anschliessend verrollt, lohnte einfach nicht - allenfalls bei blauen und lilasachen hat man das gemacht. Nun klickt jeder bei grün auf dissen und gut - nen netten VZ findet man normalerweise auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocksor (21. Dezember 2009)

ich zocke zwar kein wow mehr, aber ich hasse diese leute von denen du da erzählst....
leute, die so ungeduldig sind, dass sie lieber noch längere wartezeiten in kauf nehmen anstatt dich einfach mal tanken zu lassen, nur um was gegen die situation mit der sie unzufrieden sind zu machen...
die leute haben wohl keine ahnung, dass 20k life unbuffed ausreicht um ne hero zu tanken >.<
wenn ich an deiner stelle wäre und sowas sehen würde, würd ich die grp leaven , dem lfg tool erneut beitreten und bis der proc kommt kollegen aus der gilde / f list zusammensuchen
wenn bis zum proc keine grp zusammenkommt, würd ich annehmen und gucken ob die grp klar geht, wenn nicht wieder rausgehen und weiter paar freunde suchen


----------



## Sikes (21. Dezember 2009)

So, für alle ImbaRoXXor-ich-guck-doch-nicht-auf-die-aggro Chars:

Anfängliche Heroinstanzen für Tanks (Ungefähre Werte, Skill nicht einberechnet):

Instanzen: Nexus HC - Occulus HC / PDC NH
Deffwertung: 535
HP unbuffed: Ab 19.5k 
---
Instanzen: PDC HC / Naxx10 / Obisdian10 / Archavon10 (haha findet eine Gruppe, die nur den macht ^^)
Deffwertung: 540 (erschlagt mich wenn 535 auch reichen, für PDC)
HP unbuffed: Ab 25k (weniger wird eng und wir wollen doch nicht das ein Heiler mal reggen muss und die DD's mehr HP haben)
---
Instanzen: Naxx25 / Maly10/25 / Obsidian25 /Archavon25 (gleicher Joke wie beim 10er...) / Neue 5er Inis NH
Deffwertung: 540 
HP unbuffed: Ab 28k
---
Instanzen: Ulduar 10 / Neue 5er Inis HC
Deffwertung: 540 (Ja wir wissens...)
Hp Unbuffed: Ab 31k

Das sind (zumindest meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach) Werte mit denen man diese Inis tanken kann. Beinahe Stressfrei. Mehr ist immer schöner, aber nicht nötig! Drunter geht zwar wohl auch (Je nach Socklung/VZ's) aber ich will euch die tollen DD's und Heiler nicht ganz vergraulen. 

Zum letzten Punkt, also Ulduar 10er mit 31k HP: Ein guter Tank hatte nach Naxx25 ca. 30 - 32k HP (selten sogar 33k). Damit hat man Ulduar angefangen. Bei einer doll equipten grp geht der Tank so im Heal unter. Ich würde ja sogar Ulduar 25 hinschreiben, aber da wird mir das mimimi zu laut. Der Gedankengang Blizzards war ja nach einer 10er, kommt die nächste 10er. Also nicht Equipreihenfolge: Naxx25 -> Ulduar10 sondern... Naxx25 -> Ulduar 25 (aha effekt hoffentlich erhalten)


----------



## Andoral1990 (21. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Ich muss mal meinen Ärger Luft machen. Am letzten Freitag war es soweit, mein zweiter Charakter hat die Stufe 80 erreicht. Es ist ein Krieger und leidenschaftlicher Tank. So, was nun&#8230; na klar tanken, was sonst. Immun gegen kritische Treffer in heroischen Instanzen war ich. Meine Ausweich- Parier- und Blockwertungen lasen sich zwar nicht gerade wie ein Traum, auch meine Gesundheit könnte besser sein als ca. 21.000 bis 22.000 unbuffed. Aber immerhin war ich schon fast in allen höheren normalen Instanzen gewesen um Ausrüstung zu sammeln. Die meisten Items sind Gegenstandsstufe 187 und alle samt von rarer Qualität. Also fix im neuen wunderbaren &#8222;Suche nach Gruppe-Tool&#8220; angemeldet für eine zufällige heroische Instanz.
> 
> &#8222;Nen bisschen wenig HP als Tank&#8220;
> &#8222;Krieger bist du der Tank?&#8220;
> ...




XD das kenne ich irgendwoher...  mein krieger is auch frisch 80.


genau das gleiche... ich hatte grad mal 24k lige unbuffed und stand im occu

"krieger speccst du dann um?" (er dachte wohl ich stünde in dd gear da)

"Ich wurde als tank eingeteilt kann aber auch gerne dd machen" (weil ich dachte er hat mein ger angeschaut und will dann lieber selbst tanken, es war ein pala)

"OMG"

"hm?"

"du hast als tank 24k life?"

"jo firsch 80 halt,  crit immun bin ich aber"

"lol ne auf so gimps hab ich kein bock"

xy verläasst die gruppe



naja was will man auch erwarten, das is "nur" ne normale hero ini. kein pdc oder eine der neuen iCC inis.


----------



## Protek (21. Dezember 2009)

Mal ehrlich. Wenn der Tank schlecht equipt ist muss der Healer top sein. Ist meine Meinung. Wenn der Healer auch nichts taugt gibts nur unnötige Wipes. Als Tank ist es durchaus machbar sich auf eine Rüstung mit ungefähr 24-25K hinzuarbeiten und erst dann Heros zu gehen. Ein bisschen investierte Zeit muss schon sein, sonst bleibt man halt ein Random Tank der von seiner Gruppe schnell verlassen wird. 

So ist das Spiel nun mal seit dem ultra Randominstanzsystem.


----------



## koolt (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd mit 32k HP unbuffed in HCs noch gefragt ob ich Tank bin, die DDs und Healer sind zu verwöhnt.


----------



## AproXX (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir auch nen Paladin hochgelevelt und hab ab lvl 73 ca mit dem Tanken angefangen.
Zum Glück hatte ich das Glück nette Gildenmember an meiner Seite zu haben die mir ein Paar Items gecraftet haben.
Ausserdem sind diese dann mit mir in nonHc´s gegangen bis ich genug Verteidigung hatte für hc´s.
Mittlerweile hab ich locker 30k unbuffed wobei ich nur hc equip und Marken Zeugs hab =3

Fazit:
Such dir nen paar Leute die du evtl kennst und dann gehts los =)

MFG
AproXX


----------



## Tibu (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann mich noch an meine alte Gilde erinnern - zu Naxxzeiten - wo mein eigentlich Retri-Pala bei Gluth die ehrenvolle Aufgabe hatte, die Adds zu tanken (kein Jäger, aber auch nur 10erNaxx). Unsere Tanks, die teilweise schon 10er Uldu Eq hatten), hatten gut gebufft so knapp ihre 35k wenn überhaupt, mein spärliches Tankeq kam gebufft auf gute 23k - aber ich war critimmun. Das war vor über einem halben Jahr.  Ich hatte dann auch mal die Ehre, Bosse mitzutanken, neben Naxx auch mal OS (aber damals noch nie Uldu), selbst in den Heros hatte ich keine Meckerköpfe.

Jetzt hat mein Pala als Tank knappe 33k! unbuffed, hab knapp 600 Verteidigung, es hat bisher nur ein Teil epische Steine in den Sockeln (jaja, das liebe Gold), ich renne teilweise noch immer mit Eq aus Naxx bzw 200er Itemlevel rum ('Der Schädel des Ruins' ftw sag ich da nur).
Je nach (Raid)-Gruppe komme ich derzeit auf gute 40k Hp. Ich habe auch schon - da warens nur 35k buffed - 10er PdK und auch Ulduar die Hardmodes (Rat des Eisens, der Dicke ganz zum Schluss z.  Keiner hat sich bisher auch nur im geringsten über meine zu egal welcher Zeit doch zml lausigen HP beschwert. Ab und zu auch mal Aggro verloren, aber nie böse Zungen ^^

Da ich hauptsächlich DD bin, krieg ich ja auch viel mit Tanks zu tun. Ich hab schon so einiges erlebt - zu schlechtes Eq. Wir sind oft gewiped - zu wenig Hp oder nicht Critimmun. Wir hatten unnötige Repkosten. Aber verdammt, man fand es viel toller, als der Endboss dann tot vor einem lag.

Also alle mal aufhören rumzuweinen über die Hp. Als alle noch frisch 80 waren, die DDs max 187er Rar zeug hatten, hat sich ja auch keiner über zu wenig Schaden beschwert ^^


Und ahjo: Nix tankt eine Ini so gut wie das Tankschwert aus TU-Hero und das Tankschild aus 10er Naxx ^^


----------



## Rodanold (21. Dezember 2009)

also wenn ich den Stuss lese, den manche Möchtegern Supertanks hier ablassen, wird mir schlecht.

Erinnert euch mal an eure ersten Schritte in Hero-Inis. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat unser Gilden-Main-Tank damals 18k-19k Life gehabt unbuffed.
Und wir sind durchgekommen. Ab und an zwar mit Problemen. Aber das hat sich ja schnell gelegt.

Mit meinem Tank hab ich als DD Equip gesammelt bis ich 22k Life hatte. Und dann hab ich alle Heros ohne Probleme getankt.
Auch mit unserem schwächsten Heiler haben wir das geschafft. Einzig problematisch waren HdB und Occulus.

Aber zurück zu TE:
Lass dich nicht beirren. Dein Life reicht längst aus um alles zu tanken. Vor allem da im Normalfall die Heiler inzwischen so stark sind, das sie sich
eh nur langweilen. Wichtig ist nur das du krit-bleibst, was bei deinen ersten Verbesserungen evtl ab und an schwer sein wird, da das 
blaue iLvl 187-200Equip relativ viel Verteidigungswertung drauf hat.

Was die Aggro angeht... das unendliche Thema in den Foren der Krieger, Palas, DKs und Dudus.
Es ist ja klar das ein DD mit 4k den Tanks die frisch angefangen haben die Aggro klaut. Da müssen die halt mal wieder so spielen,
wie man es als DD in Vanilla oder BC gelernt hat. Totstellen, ducken, Eisblock etc. sind dann wieder gefragt. Zudem kann ein DD auch ruhig mal die Armschienen, den Umhang, den Helm, die Ringe usw. ablegen, um den eigenen DMG ein wenig anzupassen, wenn er es sonst nicht schafft.

Und zu allerletzt... gib dem DD der am meisten DMG rotzt doch Wachsamkeit. Das erhöht deine Aggro um ein gutes Stück.
Außerdem kannste ruhig auch mal nen DD sterben lassen, solange dadurch kein Wipe entsteht. Der Lerneffekt ist meistens nicht zu unterschätzen.

Grüße Roni


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ich hatte meinen Letzten "Olololol WTF? TANK? LOLOL!"-Kommentar so bei 30k buffed, also, gib die hoffnung nich auf! Wie gut du mit "schlechterem" EQ durchkommst liegt zu 2/3 vom SKILL des Healers ab: 
PoS HC, 26k Buffed, problemlos durch, zwei/drei neue Teile, teilweise unverzaubert. Heal hatte Ulduar 26/PDK10er EQ.
Nächster Tag, drei Dropps und einige VZ's weiter: 28k HP, einiges mehr Avoid, Heal PDK25/PDOK25er EQ, eine Wipe nach der Anderen, trash grad so überlebt, Heal Flamet mich, leavt, neuer Heal, problemlos weiter^^


----------



## Blablubs (21. Dezember 2009)

Serisa, das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder? Einerseits gehe ich überhaupt nur für die 2 Frostembleme in die Zufallshero, andererseits weiß ich nicht wo du rausliest, dass ich nicht wissen sollte, dass es diese Embleme gibt. Hab ich nirgendwo angedeutet, solltest vielleicht nochmal die ersten Klassen der Grundschule wiederholen, denn im Lesen bist du derzeit nicht so gut wie du es dir vielleicht gerne ausmalst.
   Zweitens, das tolle T9 232er Set, mit dem du sicher auch stolz seit 3.3 rumrennst, ist gerade mal Ilvl 232, die Craftables aus Pdk haben aber Ilvl 245. Außerdem belegt das T9 Set eben nur 5 Slots, so Sachen wie der Ulduar Gürtel/die Ulduar Schuhe sind immer noch echt gut brauchbar. Auch hier gilt, du darfst gerne vor dem Posten ein wenig nachdenken, und damit meine ich nicht nur an den Postcounter.
  Drittens, du redest hier von "Equipment erarbeiten". Egal ob du nun den Zeitaufwand meinst (da ist Gold machen wesentlich schneller und einfacher) als auch den Aufwand an spielerischem Können (Hi@Oculus, was wohl für viele zu hart war..) ist das Bauen von Craftables definitiv vorne.
 Und zu dem "gezogen werden wollen". Du scheinst echt gekonnt jegliche Informationen, die ich dir gebe zu überlesen, Respekt dazu. Wie bereits gesagt, ich gehe durchaus gerne auch mal mit einem schlechter equipten Tank in eine Hero, kann er von mir aus 24k Life haben und ist nicht critimmun, ist in den Heros egal, so lange ich sehe, dass er sich Mühe gibt und nicht einfach nur mit der typischen Lutschermentalität, wie du sie auch an den Tag ziehst, seine 0815 Epics (tolles, tolles Markensystem) abstauben will.

Dann zu dem ganzen Stuss der noch gepostet wurde:
Man kann die Anfänge der Tanks von vor über einem Jahr aber nicht vergleichen, die Tanks, die heute 80 werden habens so viel einfacher als die Tanks damals. Wer diese Chancen nicht wahrnimmt sondern 20 Sekunden nach Erreichen der Stufe 80 schon als Tank im Lfg-Tool angemeldet ist hat es meiner Meinung nach halt nicht verdient.


----------



## Sikes (21. Dezember 2009)

@Protek

auch an dich: mit 25k Hp gehst du nicht mehr Heros um dich Raidtauglich zu equipen... damit gehst du Naxx10... Obsi10... usw. Heros sind heute nur noch da um Raidequip zu verbessern. Und das dann die Healer Top sein müssen um das zu healen ist genau so schwachsinn <.<. Wie wärs wenn du mal zur Abwechslung mit Leuten in Inis gehn die was vom Spiel verstehn? Scheinbar ist ja deine Gilde oder deine Freunde nur Fähig eine Hero zu clearen wenn sie sich über ne andere Gilde PDK oder ICC Equip erschleichen. Wie gesagt... seit WotLK herrscht eine noch nie dagewesene, nicht für möglich gehaltene Arroganz eines Grossteils der Community... Schwach... Besorgt euch in der Drogerie eures Vertrauens ne Packung Realität, das tät zur Abwechslung mal ganz gut.

@Blablubs

Du scheinst nicht verstanden zu haben. Es geht zuerst einmal darum dass es sicher nicht nötig ist Markenequip und Craftables zu farmen und/oder herstellen zu lassen um Hero Inis zu gehn. Ich hab weiter vorne ne schöne "Anleitung" ab wan man welche Inis/Raids angehen kann, ohne dem Heiler den Bruch zu fordern und den DD's einen relativ angenehmen Abend zu Garantieren. Es geht auch nicht darum das Frischgebackene 80er Tanks das Tool benutzen oder nicht. Jemand der Critimmun ist und mit Tankequip seine ca. 19k HP hat, darf das Tool genau so benutzen wie ein 500 dps hunter und hat es "verdient". Was lässt dich besser machen als andere und dich anmassen entscheiden zu lassen ob das wer verdient hat oder nicht? Lächerlich! Und keiner der betroffenen Tanks wird dich fragen ob er mit einem 226 Equip ICC 10er tanken darf. Auch an dich der Rat... geh zur Drogerie... Realität ist grade im Weihnachtsangebot.


----------



## Timewarp85 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

lass Dich nicht unterkriegen. Hatte auch schonmal nen 21k "Buffed" Pala Tank in PdC Hero, ich dachte auch zuerst "na, ob das was wird" aber hey es hat 1a ohne jeglichen zwischenfall oder Whipe geklappt. Siehst also...Gear ist nicht alles. Wenn der Mensch vorm Rechnern nen bissl ahnung von dem hat was er da tut passt das.

Sollte Dich das nächste mal wieder jemand voll labern das du zu wenig life hast und/oder zu schlecht bist, verlasse einfach wortlos die Gruppe. Son müll solltest dir nich antun. Tanks werden immer gebraucht, du findest schnell ne neue grp aber die dürfen dann erstmal suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Timewarp


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.
> 
> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.



Seit man 232 in Innis hinterhergeworfen bekommt hat die Comunity keine anderen Maßstäbe mehr Skill als Wert ist leider noch nicht integriert und daher muss man auf andere Sachen ausweichen. An der Skillung sowie an der Sockelung kann man sehen ob der Spieler sich mit seiner Klasse bzw. seinem Char beschäftigt wenn man mit grünen Steinen loszieht vermittelt man den anderen Spieler automatisch eine Botschafft alá "Dies ist nur ein Twink und ich hab nicht die Zeit/will nicht farmen für ihn"



Braamséry schrieb:


> Mag ja sein. Aber mit Skill is das auszugleichen. Wenn er die richtigen Fähigkeiten, wie Schildblock, zur richtigen Zeit einsetzt bleibt der Schaden normal.



Skill> Eqip das ist ja gut und schön aber leider zeigt es die Erfahrung (zumindest bei mir) das man mit einem Gehirnamputierten 40k Life Tank besser durch die Innis kommt als mit einem richtig guten 22k ler. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund das ein einfaches Verwüsten+Heldenhafter Stoß Makro meist mehr Aggro erzeugt, als ein low Eqipter der sich die Finger fast an der Tastertur bricht.


----------



## Juido08 (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja sorry, aber es muss auch nicht jeder gleich mit den heroics anfangen der frisch 80 geworden ist..
erst recht nicht in 219er+ heroics...
als ich nen frischer 80er pala war, bin ich erstmal als healer durch die 5er im normal mode gegangen, habe nebenbei ruf gesammelt und mir dann die ersten epics von den ruf fraktionen und 5er normal endbossen geholt.
bevor ich dann das erstemal 5er heroic gehealt/getankt hatte, war ich dann auch schon nahezu komplett epic eingekleidet..

sicher ist inzwischen ein equip stand erreicht worden, der es erlaubt die 5er hc auch zu viert zu schaffen.
aber ich für meinen teil musste mir hingegen auch nie vorwerfen lassen, dass man mich ziehen müsste.

wer also versucht die bequeme abkürzung zu nehmen, und als frischer grüner/ teil blauer 80er meint direkt in die heroics laufen und marken farmen zu müssen,
der muss halt damit rechnen dumm angemacht zu werden.

btw die mats fürn epic starter tank set kosten auch nicht mehr die welt...

aber es kommt dann irgendwann ne zeit wo sich der spiess umdreht und man selber dann zu den besser equipten gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich für meinen tei tanke inzwischen die meisten 5er heroic als retri mit 2h axt und gerade genug def klamotten an um auf 535 def zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist dann auch immer mal wieder für nen kommentar gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 voraussgesetzt es wird überhaupt bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die meisten denken wohl eher ich sei ne art dk tank und registrieren das garnicht ^^


----------



## Sikes (21. Dezember 2009)

@Juido

öhm... wir reden vom tool... ich kann z.B. mit meiner 23.1k HP Paladina noch nicht pdc hero usw gehn... auch sonst lese ich nirgends davon das wer etwas davon gesagt hat, er wurde in einer 219er ini nicht mitgenommen... :> also bitte nur Vorwürfe wenn auch auch vorhanden. Der einzige der was von nem low equipten tank in PDC hero gesagt hat, lobte ihn für seine Tankleistung... also... SKILL, danach EQUIP... Und es geht auch nicht um Frisch80Tanks... sondern um Crittimmune Tanks die durchaus rdy sind für eine Hero. Omg wie seid ihr früher durch die Inis gekommen <.<


----------



## madmurdock (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja, jeder hat mal angefangen, allerdings kann man mit den 12-18 Stamina Lederenchants (welche sehr guenstig sind) schon auf 23-24k kommen. Nichts desto trotz reichen die 21k (mit Lebensruf dann 23k) theoretisch aus und vor nem Jahr haben die meisten Tanks solche werte gehabt. Aber das vergessen einige immer wieder mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (21. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde auch nicht mit einem Tank mitwollen, der 22k Life unbuffed hat.
Ich finde deine Motivation und deinen Ehrgeiz bemerkenswert, allerdings bin ich jemand, der auch einigermaßen schnell, aber trotzdem sicher durch heros möchte und da ist alles unter 28k Life problematisch. Vorallem weil ud ja nicht immer alles tanken kannst, sobalt mehr Schaden gefahren wird. Was natürlich bei dir noch stark am Equip liegen kann.

HP ist nunmal das wichtigste an einem Tank(nach Kritimmunität), klingt doof, ist aber so.

Habe selbst zwei 80er die Tanken, einen 46k Life Feral und einen 25,5k Life(mit SdR) Tankpala, mit dem ich aber auch noch keine Heros tanke, sondern als Vergelter mitgehe.(Dualspecc mit schon recht gutem Gear und guter DPS). Das equipen geht bei dem nur langsam voran, da ich ihn kaum spiele. Bei dir geht das natürlich alles schneller. Ich denke du könntest erstmal einen auf MS/Fury Krieger DD machen und dir halt das Tankeq aus Heros+für Marken holen. So würde ich das zumindest machen. Ansonsten ist es wie gesagt schwer und nervig heros zutanken, alleine weil man sich dumme Kommentare anhören lassen muss. Wobei Heiler und DDs sich zurecht nicht freuen wenn da ein kleiner 22k Life Tank steht.


----------



## Sikes (21. Dezember 2009)

@Annovella

erinnerst du dich? Skill? Equip? wenn du mit 25.6k HP dich noch nicht in eine Hero traust, dann hast du a) keine Ahnung wie du zu tanken hast b) ne Grp die keine ahnung hat. Meine Paladina hat schon X Achievements mit einer Grp zusammengerauft mit der du wahrscheinlich NIE Inis gehen würdest... aber wir haben auch Skill *Seitenhieb* Die "alten" Heroinstanten sind easy2go und ich halt die aggro auch bei 4k+ dps Maschinen. Müssen zwar halt mal dmg stop, vanish oder eisblocken aber dafür hat man die Skills. DAs hat dann nix mit dem Tank zu tun der es "nicht kann".


----------



## Der Germane (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich meld mich mal als Heiler xD

Vorweg natürlich geht es einfacher wenn man nen Tank dabei hat der 50k live hat ... aber das ist als Heiler langweilg wie sau.

Ich bin für jeden 22k Tank froh so machen auch Heros noch Spaß.

Ja klar das Passt unseren 7k dps oder nix Naxx 10er freunden nicht ,dann müssen sie nämlich mal aufpassen (Aggro ,Eigne Live etc) 

Naja ich finde es immer schön nen freundlichen 22k live tank dabei zu haben mit dem man auch man nen Spaß machen kann, wie nen 50k live tank der nur 2 wörter kennt: Hallo und Bye. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Germane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Annovella schrieb:


> Habe selbst zwei 80er die Tanken, einen 46k Life Feral und einen 25,5k Life(mit SdR) Tankpala, mit dem ich aber auch noch keine Heros tanke, sondern als Vergelter mitgehe.(Dualspecc mit schon recht gutem Gear und guter DPS). Das equipen geht bei dem nur langsam voran, da ich ihn kaum spiele. Bei dir geht das natürlich alles schneller. Ich denke du könntest erstmal einen auf MS/Fury Krieger DD machen und dir halt das Tankeq aus Heros+für Marken holen. So würde ich das zumindest machen. Ansonsten ist es wie gesagt schwer und nervig heros zutanken, alleine weil man sich dumme Kommentare anhören lassen muss. Wobei Heiler und DDs sich zurecht nicht freuen wenn da ein kleiner 22k Life Tank steht.



Zu Wotlk anfang war man mit 26k -28k live Naxx .... mit nem 32k Tank war man tierisch Froh.
Also sollen die Tanks mit 30k live starten oder wie ?


----------



## Blablubs (21. Dezember 2009)

Sikes schrieb:


> @Blablubs
> 
> Du scheinst nicht verstanden zu haben. Es geht zuerst einmal darum dass es sicher nicht nötig ist Markenequip und Craftables zu farmen und/oder herstellen zu lassen um Hero Inis zu gehn. Ich hab weiter vorne ne schöne "Anleitung" ab wan man welche Inis/Raids angehen kann, ohne dem Heiler den Bruch zu fordern und den DD's einen relativ angenehmen Abend zu Garantieren. Es geht auch nicht darum das Frischgebackene 80er Tanks das Tool benutzen oder nicht. Jemand der Critimmun ist und mit Tankequip seine ca. 19k HP hat, darf das Tool genau so benutzen wie ein 500 dps hunter und hat es "verdient". Was lässt dich besser machen als andere und dich anmassen entscheiden zu lassen ob das wer verdient hat oder nicht? Lächerlich! Und keiner der betroffenen Tanks wird dich fragen ob er mit einem 226 Equip ICC 10er tanken darf. Auch an dich der Rat... geh zur Drogerie... Realität ist grade im Weihnachtsangebot.



Habe nie geschrieben, dass es nicht möglich wäre in grün bis blauem Gear Heros zu gehen, lediglich, dass ich mir soetwas nicht antun möchte. Und ja, ein Tank mit 19k HP darf das Tool genauso wie ein 500 DPS Hunter benutzen, nämlich gar nicht. Ich nehme es mir heraus weil ich mir damals, im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Spielern von heute, die durch das LFG-Tool auch noch massiv gefördert werden, zusammen mit meinen Guild-Mates Mühe gegeben habe, auch blaues, sogar grünes Gear gesockelt und verzaubert habe, und solch einen Einsatz erwarte ich auch von Leuten, deren schlechtes Gear ich so oder so schon ausgleichen muss. Auf den billigen Flame gehe ich mal nicht ein..


----------



## Der Germane (21. Dezember 2009)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Habe nie geschrieben, dass es nicht möglich wäre in grün bis blauem Gear Heros zu gehen, lediglich, dass ich mir soetwas nicht antun möchte. Und ja, ein Tank mit 19k HP darf das Tool genauso wie ein 500 DPS Hunter benutzen, nämlich gar nicht. Ich nehme es mir heraus weil ich mir damals, im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Spielern von heute, die durch das LFG-Tool auch noch massiv gefördert werden, zusammen mit meinen Guild-Mates Mühe gegeben habe, auch blaues, sogar grünes Gear gesockelt und verzaubert habe, und solch einen Einsatz erwarte ich auch von Leuten, deren schlechtes Gear ich so oder so schon ausgleichen muss. Auf den billigen Flame gehe ich mal nicht ein..




Junge Junge Junge .... du hast Probleme xD du bist bestimmt so ein 7k dps sonst keine Hero Mensch oder ? xD


----------



## Cloudsbrother (21. Dezember 2009)

@TE

Erstens muss ich mal sagen lass dich nicht unterkriegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich heil auch viel in heros und 40k tanks sind langweilig! 
Ich will ja auch was zu tun haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (21. Dezember 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Erstens muss ich mal sagen lass dich nicht unterkriegen!
> 
> ...



Naja, habe mittlerweile auch so einen und ums wieder spannend zumachen, pullt man halt ein paar Gruppen mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die DDs freuen sich über hohe AOE-DPS-Zahlen und der Heiler hat mal wieder was zu tun.

Noch was zu der Sache: Wenn der 22k Hps was taugt und kein Anfänger ist (also schon seit Lvl 70 oder so tankt bzw noch mehr Erfahrung hat) dauert die Ini auch nicht grossartig länger. Die 5 bis 10 Minuten mehr kann man schon mal "verkraften". Ausserdem machts die Ini auch für DDs spannender, da ein Hunter oder Mage vielleicht mal wieder ihre laengst vergessenen CCs rauspacken koennen und noch was anderes zu tun haben anstatt die Salve/Blizzard Taste zu drücken. Mal ehrlich, bis auf die Bosskämpfe laeufts doch in jeder Ini so ab.

Mit T9 Zeugs kommt man ja teilweise auf 6-8k DPS Werte overall, was die alten Inis natuerlich komplett langweilig macht, da theoeretisch 1 DD mehr DPS macht als Tank+3DDs vor 10 Monaten zusammen....


----------



## Super PePe (21. Dezember 2009)

Logo ist Skill eingebaut. Man muss es nur finden. Also mal mit 22k unbuffed und item lvl 187-200 hdr clearen. Und jeder der hier auf die Kacke haut, soll einfach mal pdk1o in 187/200 angehen, eventuell macht es dann bei dem ein oder anderen Klick und ihr gebt dem 22k Tank bei der nächsten Hero eine Chance...
und wer meint es kostet ihm zuviel Zeit, der soll sich selbst fragen warum er nicht im 5er Stamm von Hero zu Hero switcht, statt sich immer und immer wieder rnds zu suchen


----------



## Der Germane (21. Dezember 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Naja, habe mittlerweile auch so einen und ums wieder spannend zumachen, pullt man halt ein paar Gruppen mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100% Zustimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blablubs (21. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Logo ist Skill eingebaut. Man muss es nur finden. Also mal mit 22k unbuffed und item lvl 187-200 hdr clearen. Und jeder der hier auf die Kacke haut, soll einfach mal pdk1o in 187/200 angehen, eventuell macht es dann bei dem ein oder anderen Klick und ihr gebt dem 22k Tank bei der nächsten Hero eine Chance...
> und wer meint es kostet ihm zuviel Zeit, der soll sich selbst fragen warum er nicht im 5er Stamm von Hero zu Hero switcht, statt sich immer und immer wieder rnds zu suchen


Wer redet denn hier von immer wieder? Hier wird einem ständi irgendetwas in den Mund gelegt was man so nie auch nur ansatzweise gesagt hat. Ist mir jetzt zu blöd, ich verziehe mich.


----------



## Annovella (21. Dezember 2009)

Sikes schrieb:


> @Annovella
> 
> erinnerst du dich? Skill? Equip? wenn du mit 25.6k HP dich noch nicht in eine Hero traust, dann hast du a) keine Ahnung wie du zu tanken hast b) ne Grp die keine ahnung hat. Meine Paladina hat schon X Achievements mit einer Grp zusammengerauft mit der du wahrscheinlich NIE Inis gehen würdest... aber wir haben auch Skill *Seitenhieb* Die "alten" Heroinstanten sind easy2go und ich halt die aggro auch bei 4k+ dps Maschinen. Müssen zwar halt mal dmg stop, vanish oder eisblocken aber dafür hat man die Skills. DAs hat dann nix mit dem Tank zu tun der es "nicht kann".



Schön das du dich "traust" und "X Achivments" hast, das ist mir halt sowas von scheiß egal.Wenn du hier prollen willst bitte: Ich habe mit 8 80ern/3 70ern insgesammt 14 Gladiatortitel und 2 Rank14 Titel, 3 Chars haben Ruhm des Helden, ein Char über 8 k Ehrenhafte siege und das hab ich obwohl ich im RL ne Freundin habe und eine gute berufskarriere mache. Genug geprollt? -.-


Lern erstmal lesen, mir geht es ums tempo. Gut eq. tanks koennen mal 4 Mobgruppen pullen, dann kann man die fix weghauen, wenn ich da nu aber ankommen dauert es einfach zu lange mit meinem Pala, mein Gott, das du direkt an Skillmangel denkst oder meinst ich würd mich nicht trauen.... lowie -.-


----------



## 64K (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich war als DD mal in einer Ini in der auch ein schlechtere Tank und ein schlechterer Heiler war.
Der Tank hat sich Mühe gegeben und hat auch wirklich gut gespielt, doof nur dass der Heiler die ganze Zeit 
rumgeflennt hätte dass der Tank viel zu wenig HPs hätte.
Allen anderen war es egal, aber wenig später haben wir festgestellt dass der Heiler nicht einen einzelnen
Sockel oder eine einzelne Verzauberung eingesetzt hatte... Tja, ...


----------



## Der Germane (21. Dezember 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Schön das du dich "traust" und "X Achivments" hast, das ist mir halt sowas von scheiß egal.Wenn du hier prollen willst bitte: Ich habe mit 8 80ern/3 70ern insgesammt 14 Gladiatortitel und 2 Rank14 Titel, 3 Chars haben Ruhm des Helden, ein Char über 8 k Ehrenhafte siege und das hab ich obwohl ich im RL ne Freundin habe und eine gute berufskarriere mache. Genug geprollt? -.-
> 
> 
> Lern erstmal lesen, mir geht es ums tempo. Gut eq. tanks koennen mal 4 Mobgruppen pullen, dann kann man die fix weghauen, wenn ich da nu aber ankommen dauert es einfach zu lange mit meinem Pala, mein Gott, das du direkt an Skillmangel denkst oder meinst ich würd mich nicht trauen.... lowie -.-




Ähm in seinem Satz gings nich hauptsächlcih um die Achivments sondern eher um die Gruppe mit denen er gespielt hat aber wayne.

Ach du bist bestimmt auch so einer : wat nur 2k dps 22k live Pff l2p kackboon / Votekick typen die nur itemgeil sind ...

naja wenn dir WoW nur so Spaß macht .. hf dabei aber bitte lass die Leute ihn ruhe die Ohne Recount und Ohne Stopuhr spielen in ruhe..


----------



## Semetor (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich willl nicht flamen, aber 22.000 Leben ungebufft hat mein Schurke auch^^


----------



## Der Germane (21. Dezember 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> Ich willl nicht flamen, aber 22.000 Leben ungebufft hat mein Schurke auch^^



Und wie viel Live hatte er frisch auf level 80 `?


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2009)

Reg dich nicht auf ich war letztens burg hero mit meinem dk (34k unbuffed 3t9,2t85 teile) Und da Kommt so nen IMBA R0xx0r Ele  und meint EYY der noob dk hatt nur 36k life(mit frostpräsi und dem buff durchs rnd tool)....Die andern 3 haben den ausgelacht ich hab dass erst mitbekommen als ich mein trinken geholt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lass dir nix erzählen,solange du nicht gleich pdc(grenzwertig) ss,grube oder hallen(die 3 no go) gehst sollte es eig ok sein


----------



## MirDochWurst (21. Dezember 2009)

Bei einigen kommentaren muss ich echt lachen ey...
leute das IST IMMER NOCH EIN SPIEL DA KANN JEDER MACHEN WAS ER WILL...
wenn jemand keine lust hat auf gold farmen dann hat er eben kein geld und kauft sich schlechtere gems als andere es können und macht dann halt weniger schaden... ehm... wayne????
ES IST EIN SPIEL DA SOLL MAN SPAß HABEN UND KEINEN SCHWANZVERGLEICH MACHEN!!!! 

wtf ey -.-


----------



## Gerti (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> 22.000 ist nun aber relativ wenig. Hast Du alles verzabert? Sockel? Gestern war ich mit meinem Warri noch schnell PDK - denkste. Mein Tank Kollege war ein DK mit unbuffed 27.000 HP ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte die ersten heros mit 22k life BUFFED getankt, passte ohne probs, sogar hdb 1. boss "hm" und das eine ding in ahnkahet, wo man die adds killen muss "hm".
alles machbar, nur muss man spielen können. sollen sie rumheulen und die grupper verlassen, du bist tank und hast in 2sec ne gruppe...


----------



## Throgan (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde auch nicht mit nem Tank mitgehen der ungebuffed soviel HP hat wie mein Schurke, SRY....

Es gibt genug möglichkeiten sich n anständiges EQ zusammen zu bauen..schmieden, Ruf, etc, etc...

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen, klar, habe selber auch n Krieger Tank..aber mit 22k HP unbuffed würde ich mich SCHÄMEN ner random Gruppe zu joinen....


----------



## Der Germane (21. Dezember 2009)

Throgan schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht mit nem Tank mitgehen der ungebuffed soviel HP hat wie mein Schurke, SRY....
> 
> Es gibt genug möglichkeiten sich n anständiges EQ zusammen zu bauen..schmieden, Ruf, etc, etc...
> 
> Jeder hat mal klein angefangen, klar, habe selber auch n Krieger Tank..aber mit 22k HP unbuffed würde ich mich SCHÄMEN ner random Gruppe zu joinen....







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad_chaos (21. Dezember 2009)

So ähnlich gings meinem Bärchen auch... gerade frisch 80 und lvl 200er Epics kam es auf knapp 34k, das war manchen auch zu wenig, es gab sogar einen Priester, der meinte: "Null Verteidigung - Kick" ganz egal ob ich als Feral überhaupt keine Verteidung brauche, da diese ja über ein Talent Critimmun werden.


----------



## Erron (21. Dezember 2009)

aportec schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja sagen was ihr wollt, aber wenn der Tank nur 22k hp hat, dann isses mitm Aggroaufbau auch nicht weit her......


Was haben die HP mit dem Aggroaufbau zu tun? Doch wohl genau so viel wie der Schaden eines DDs mit seiner Haarfarbe ;-)


----------



## schmetti (21. Dezember 2009)

und immer dasselbe , füe sonen mist nen Thread auf machen ^^ ...
POh ja ich weis jetzt kommt wieder so nen MOD und MECKERT ^^


----------



## Xondor (21. Dezember 2009)

Leute die kommentare dieser art (du hast zu wenig hp ect.) ablassen kicke ich ohne antwort.


----------



## Runner2808 (21. Dezember 2009)

Das problem hatte ich am anfang auch mit meinem krieger.
Schau mal was schmiede alles herstellen können, und lass es dir machen, das verbessert schon etwas.
ansonsten vllt als dd in einer instanz mitgehn und so marken farmen.


----------



## Senseless6666 (21. Dezember 2009)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht die 3 neuen Inis hc erwischt, sollte es mit etwas Verstand seitens der anderen Mitläufer (Tank geht ja als erster) laufen.
> 
> Hilfe für den Dungeonfinder:
> 
> ...




Ich mag mich irren aba haben diese nicht nen anderes itemlvl, mit nem anderen 80er char (twink) der blaugrün questitems hat, fiel mir vorhin auf das er garnet hero gehen kann^^


----------



## Teraluna (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich als Druide trage zwar Leder habe mir aber damals als frisch 80er etwas zeit genommen (fast 3h) und habe geframt. Danach bin ich zu nem Lederer gegangen und hatte Tags drauf 3 Epics am Leib.
Wenn du Bergbauer kannst du dir massig Saronit- und Titanerz farmen, mach Saronitbarren und lass sie von nem alchi zu Titanbarren transen. Zack biste zu 2/3 Episch!
Das Titanerz zum Juwe des vertrauens und du hast einige Epicsteine mehr.

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Traklar (21. Dezember 2009)

Da der Gruppenfinder ja ein Itemlvl voraussetzt würde ich mit jedem Tank in eine Grp gehen, da ich mir eig. sicher sein kann keinen 22k Tank in Halle der Reflektion hero zu bekommen. Tank ist eigentlich eh ein blödes Beispiel bei mir, bin selber einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber lass dich von diesen Leuten nicht einschüchtern oder verarschen, ham auch mal klein angefangen, was meinste wie ganz zu Beginn von Wotlk die Heiler froh waren nen Tank mit 24k zu bekommen und jetzt sind sie erst Happy wenns 40k umbuffed sind....


----------



## FermiParadoxon (21. Dezember 2009)

Hab meine erste Hero mit knapp 22k HP selfbuffed (SDR) und kaum crittimun getankt. O_o
Gut, das war auch gildenintern. Der Heiler hatte nur eben was drauf und die DDs wussten wann sie aufhören müssen. 
Vermutlich ist sowas Random zu viel verlangt, aber ich würde niemals einen nicht so toll equipten Tank aus der Gruppe schmeißen, solange er weiß wie man spielt und habe schon einige Male frische 80er durch Heroische Instanzen geheilt... also ich seh da kein Problem.


----------



## Feuerkatze (21. Dezember 2009)

Throgan schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht mit nem Tank mitgehen der ungebuffed soviel HP hat wie mein Schurke, SRY....
> 
> Es gibt genug möglichkeiten sich n anständiges EQ zusammen zu bauen..schmieden, Ruf, etc, etc...
> 
> Jeder hat mal klein angefangen, klar, habe selber auch n Krieger Tank..aber mit 22k HP unbuffed würde ich mich SCHÄMEN ner random Gruppe zu joinen....




Und was hatte dein Kriegertank an HP als er gerade 80 war? 
Mein Druide hatte unbuffed auch gerade mal 24 k HP als er anfangen musste naxx zu tanken. (und das auch nur dank Frostresi). 
Fürs Schmieden brauchst du vermutlich auch gefrorene Kugeln. Wo kriegt man gefrorene Kugeln? hm? Vielleicht in Heros? Nicht jeder hat jetzt schon 5 Chars auf 80 die ihm das herfarmen. 
Und wo farmt man Ruf am geschicktesten? Hm? Vielleicht auch in Heros?

Nicht jeder hat das Glück eine tolle Gilde zu haben, die einen als DD mitschleift und das Tankgear einstecken lässt. Vor allem: was hat man dann davon? Einen gut ausgerüsteten Tank, der keine Ahnung von Tanken hat. 
Ich denke, dass man gerade in den Randoms sehr gut lernen kann zu tanken, zu heilen, richtig zu stehen. 

Der TE will ja nur Heros gehen. Nicht ICC tanken. 
Und seid doch froh, wenn jemand sich bereit erklärt zu tanken. Es wird schon Gründe geben, warum ich als Tank bei einer Randomgruppe quasi mit dem Joinen des Dungeonfinders eine Gruppe habe, während mein DD zwischendrin locker noch Dailys absolviert, bis sich endlich ein Tank für die Gruppe findet. (ähnliches im Lowlvl-bereich: Gruppe wird erstellt - drei DDs, ein Heiler - was fehlt? TANK!)


----------



## wertzû (21. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> 22.000 ist nun aber relativ wenig. Hast Du alles verzabert? Sockel? Gestern war ich mit meinem Warri noch schnell PDK - denkste. Mein Tank Kollege war ein DK mit unbuffed 27.000 HP ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein dudu hat 28k, und es gab keinen whipe


----------



## echterman (21. Dezember 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> mein dk tank ist jetzt 78 und hat 18k leben und ist nicht komplett tank gear, ich bekomm angst das mir das auch passiert.



glaube mir es wird dir passieren wie es mir passiert ist. da kommen dann so sachen wie: "was so wenig hp und dann tanken wollen" oder "och ne noch ein DK tank der nichts kann". solche leute musste ich immer vom gegenteil überzeugen. und wo bin ich heute. MT in IC. und wenn ich als dd mitgehe und seh den tank der wneig hp hat, kommt mir direkt meine anfangszeit in den sinn und wie sehr ich mich angestrengt habe damals und das ich dann einw enig mit aggro aufpasse um den tank der ohnehin schon am schwitzen ist nicht noch mehr stress zu machen.

btt: jeder war mal klein und eine unbedeutende nummer. ob in wow oder im rl. und in beiden kann sagen: skill>gear. einfach weiter machen. besser einen schlechter equipten tank der voll konzentriert bei der sache ist als einen 45k unbuffed tank der brainafk in der ini steht.

such dir ne nette gilde mit der du in die heros gehen kannst dann haste die sache mit den flamaroxxorboxxor typen nicht die einfach irgendeinen stuß daherlabern. das eq kommt heutzutage von alleine(T9 über marken).

mach einfach weiter. 

mfg echterman aka Ovaan DK Tank for Life


----------



## Smiley2693 (21. Dezember 2009)

als mein pala(tank) 80geworden ist hab ich mal etwas gold inevestiert und mir den tankhals und ring + blaue saronit rüstungen vom schmied 
herstellen lassen. das brauchst ja alles net mehr, da man t9 und andere non set items ja über marken in den popo geschoben bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
als tank schaffste am tag locker 80marken, mit en bissl zeit =) 

und ich hab dann anfangs sogar hc´s am laufenden band getankt ohne das ich critimmun war ( ich dachte nur WAYNE, was die anderen net wissen, darüber können sie sich auch net aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und als ich dann iwann mal nach dem naxx25er run beim lehrer ( wegen dual ) vorbei geschaut habe, sah ich dass
alle meine skills von 76 waren !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hat in der gilde nur für lachen gesorgt, und gleichzeitig respekt das wir wegen mir net gewipt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das war früher, jetzt hüppfe ich mir 41k unbuffed rum, und die healer freuen sich wenn sie mich sehen, 

zu deinem aggro problem kann ich dir nur paar tipps geben, ( hab keinen warri tank) aber wenn die dd´s overnuken, und aggro ziehen, du spottest, und sie weiter dmg machen, lass sie sterben !!! dann kannst du nämlich sagen sie sollen auf ihr verkacktes OMEN gucken und net aufs schwanzometer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    heißt der smiley "paladin" weil er en kreuz aufm kopf hat? xD



also lass dich net unterkriegen

Nona


----------



## Akurias (21. Dezember 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Hatte das selbe Problem mit meinen Pala Tank.
> Random Hero..., PdC Hero erste was kam, sry hast zuwenig leben, unter 35k Unbuffed geht nix.. und kick
> Mich regen solche Leute auf wieso ich atm nur mit Freunden oder gildies gehe


 In pdc hero 35k unbuffed? Denken die das ist ein raid? Das ist ja fernab von jeder normalen denkweise.

Bei solchen spinnern kannst nur froh sein das du gekickt wurdest.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Dezember 2009)

Throgan schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht mit nem Tank mitgehen der ungebuffed soviel HP hat wie mein Schurke, SRY....
> 
> Es gibt genug möglichkeiten sich n anständiges EQ zusammen zu bauen..schmieden, Ruf, etc, etc...
> 
> Jeder hat mal klein angefangen, klar, habe selber auch n Krieger Tank..aber mit 22k HP unbuffed würde ich mich SCHÄMEN ner random Gruppe zu joinen....




So du würdest dich also schämen mit 22k als Tank irgendwo reinzugehn ?

Dann tank DU mit deinem Schurken. Dann wollen wir doch mal sehen wer der bessere Tank ist. Du der Gimp oder der Tank mit NUR 22k Life dafür Critimmun,Blocken , Parrieren kann und der sich um sein Equipment nich nicht kümmern konnte. weil es genug Holhlbratzen DDs gibt die meinen auf Tankgear needen zu dürfen weil sie auch Platte tragen können. Oder er schlichtweg nicht das Gold dazu hat !

Ich würde mich an *deiner* ! Stelle schämen solchen Spielern ihre Fähigkeiten anhand des Gears abzusprechen. Gear ungleich Skill aber solche Imbaroxxer Trölftrillionen DPS Junkies wie du wollen eh nur 60k unbuffed Tank der Instant 300kTPS hat das er ja draufrotzen kann ! Sach mal kann das sein das dein Verstand nur Recount sieht und links und Rechts nur eine Nebelwand welches der Rest von WoW darstellen soll?

Solche DDs wie Dich habe ich vor Patch 3.3 nur allzugern aus der Gruppe gekickt.. Denn Ihr seid die wahre Pest nicht die Spieler die erst anfangen Ihren Char zu spielen !


----------



## Düstermond (22. Dezember 2009)

Seit dem neuen LFG System habe ich auch meinen Tank (80 Krieger) aufgegeben. Teilweise sind die Random Gruppen unzumutbar und unfreundlich und lassen einem quasi keine Chance, wenn man nicht 245+ Ausrüstung hat. Als DD findet man auch in ca. 11min eine Gruppe. Wer devot veranlagt ist und auf Beleidigungen steht, der kann ja dann Tank spielen.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (22. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> 22.000 ist nun aber relativ wenig. Hast Du alles verzabert? Sockel? Gestern war ich mit meinem Warri noch schnell PDK - denkste. Mein Tank Kollege war ein DK mit unbuffed 27.000 HP ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit viel mehr hab ich zu wotlk anfang auch nicht getankt


nunja tröste dich damit das du in ein bis zwei wochen zur elite der gefragten chars zählst und du dich wie die axt im walde verhalten kannst

du brauchst kein blatt mehr vor den mund nehmen, wenn dich was stört z.b. 

...wenn sich der dk mit dem mage darum prüglt wer am meisten unter 1k dps fährt kannst du darüber deinen dampf ablassen
...der mage nicht freiwillig einen tisch stellt kannst du ihn freundlich darauf hinweisen das er ja auch nicht um die buffs der gruppe betteln muss
...der wl dem die ini nicht schnell geht und immer vorrennt und pullt kannst du auch mal den spott aussetzen, so schnell wird er es nicht mehr tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...wenn jemand über deine methoden versucht zu diskutieren kannst du die gruppe vor die wahl stellen, entweder du oder er
...du nach 3s im suchtool ne gruppe hast


----------



## Skipmann (22. Dezember 2009)

Wer auf dem tank mit um 22 k rumhackt hatt wohl anfänge zu workel vergessen
Ich erinner mich noch an die verzeifelnden rufe im ch 2 und 4 kurz nach releas
suche tank für hero du bist critimun den rest regeln wir^^
Ich kann mich noch ann cc erinner zu der zeit und das die heiler auch nicht prickelnd ausgestadte waren 
aber jeder heiler der seine job machen kann kann heute auch unter 20k tanks locker duch jede hero heilen
und im ernst ich mach benutze in den miesten heros als baum nur noch die caster gestallt und fang an zu bomben 
da ich sonst einschlafe also her mit den 20 k tanks da wirds nit langweilig
ansonsten musste ich auch schon feststellen das mann auch 20 k dds durch diewerse heros heilen kann
weil einfach das verhältniss der heros mitlarweile so ist guter tank keinn schaden und nix zu tun
Ps bei meinme tank pala pulle ich nicht 1 sondern 4 gurppen wann immer möglich damit der heiler mir hinten
drann nicht einschläft


----------



## Albra (22. Dezember 2009)

bämm-ae bämm-ae bämm-ae.. hab aggro? scheiß drauf weiter bämm-ae bämm-ae bä..tot.. wtf???
das is doch alles was die sogenannten dds heutzutage beherrschen

und die 50k lifetanks sind langweilig als heiler.. grad als diszi gruppe läuft weiter.. man sieht ups looten vergessen (shcneider^^) zurück den stoff einstecken wieder zur gruppe und feststellen das vorher gebuffte gdb ist zwar vom tank weg aber der hat bisher nix verloren obwohl der ganze raum gepullt ist also haut man die heilung auf die aderlassenden hexer oder aufgrund langeweile die pets und dottet alles zu (wir reden von den alten heros) oder hüpft fröhlich heilige nova spamend herum <.<
manchmal vermisse ich meine shadowskillung die ich zugunsten holy/diszi aufgegeben habe.. die meisten kann man ja heutzutage auch als ddler heilen

leute denkt doch mal an die sich langweilenden heiler in den alten heros.. wenn sie dann einen tank mit weniger hp haben als die dds freuen sie sich auhc mal wieder das zu tun womit sie sich ins tool eingetragen haben

wobei ich hab ja mit meinen beiden chars ne 4erstamm und die herren dds machen auch inzwischen nur noch blödsinn feuerregen noch vor dem ersten prankenhieb weil keine wut, sich mal ein eignes target zum kuscheln suchen.. ka dd sein heißt wohl langsam aber sicher hirn abgeben
das beste ist solche hansel mal slebst zum tanken oder heilen zu verdonnern.. wobei
auch gaanz toll sind diese gruppen die 4 plattenträger drin haben aber noch tank suchen
na mal wieder komplett am thema vorbei

hps sind zwar nice to have aber wenn du nicht grade druide bist sind reine ausdauersachen blödfug
und grade bei solch dmggeilen ddlern sollte man sich als tank überlegen eher die offensivstats zu pushen wegen aggro halten...


----------



## todesstern (22. Dezember 2009)

ach ja mach dir nix aus diesen spastis die waren au ma grün blau e.c.t

Ich für meien teil spiele auch seid 4 Jahren nen Tank Warrion un buffed 44000HP ^^ klingt nach viel was?
aber was sagt uns diesse zahl? nun ich hab viel Hp und das ist ein schöner puffer für die healer aber..

Ich sag immer wieder HP ist eine sache die werte wie Ausweichen/Parieren/Blocken müssen auch stimmen bringt dem raid/gruppe nich viel wenn du da mit imba Hp stehst aber treffer frisst die die auf 50% HP hauen..

Des weiteren


>>>>>>>Es kommt nicht immer auf das an was du an equip vorzuweisen hast sondern wie DU deine klasse spielen kannst<<<<<<<<<<<<

Ich mein was bringt dir ein char der imba equipt ist aber kp hat was er da eigntlich tut....


Ich hoffe du giebst nicht so schnell auf wir krieger sind dafür bekannt allen wiedrikeiten zu trotzen und weiter zu kämpfen WIR LASSEN UNS NICHT UNTERKRIEGEN!!!!!!!!!

in dem sinne

Grandmàster (arygos)
HF&GL


----------



## Benjamin79 (22. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem ist bekannt.Kaum 80 und keienr hat respeck über neulinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mach dein Ding.

WOW ist so leicht   auch du komms auf 40 k Live unbuff in ca 3 Tage  :-)    Dank blizz und du mus keine Raid machen :-)

Und wenn doch ...Hop oder flop  und meistens klap es ..


----------



## Noldan (22. Dezember 2009)

Also Grundsätzlich solltest du dir weniger GEdanken machen über Leute die dich flamen nur weil du vielleicht in ihren Augen zu wenig Life hast.

Aber wie schon oft gesagt wurde, kannst du mit ein bisschen Gold eine ganze Menge verändern.

Anstatt der grünen Gems einfach die blauen 24 ASD Steinchen kaufen, die selten teurer sind. Kauf die die Rohlinge und lass sie schleifen, dann kriegst das fast zum Nulltarif.

Dann auf die Hose noch den blauen ASD Faden drauf und vom einem Lederer für alle Teile die nicht enchantet sind das Rüstungsset herstellen.

Die Sachen kosten nun wirklich keine Unmengen aber bringen insgesamt schon einen anständigen HP Schub.

Dann vielleicht noch billiges Buffood einwerfen, was dir 30+ ASd bringt, der zweite Wert ist eigentlich schnurz für die Ini's.

Farm die vielleicht mal ein bisschen Gold zusammen. Das geht ja relativ fix und man hat 200-300 G zusammen. Damit kannst du die oben beschriebenen Sachen machen und es bleibt sicherlich noch was über falls du neue Teile bekommst.

Gruß Noldan


----------



## Hexold (22. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Ich muss mal meinen Ärger Luft machen. Am letzten Freitag war es soweit, mein zweiter Charakter hat die Stufe 80 erreicht. Es ist ein Krieger und leidenschaftlicher Tank. So, was nun&#8230; na klar tanken, was sonst. Immun gegen kritische Treffer in heroischen Instanzen war ich. Meine Ausweich- Parier- und Blockwertungen lasen sich zwar nicht gerade wie ein Traum, auch meine Gesundheit könnte besser sein als ca. 21.000 bis 22.000 unbuffed. Aber immerhin war ich schon fast in allen höheren normalen Instanzen gewesen um Ausrüstung zu sammeln. Die meisten Items sind Gegenstandsstufe 187 und alle samt von rarer Qualität. Also fix im neuen wunderbaren &#8222;Suche nach Gruppe-Tool&#8220; angemeldet für eine zufällige heroische Instanz.
> 
> &#8222;Nen bisschen wenig HP als Tank&#8220;
> &#8222;Krieger bist du der Tank?&#8220;
> ...




Ich hab das ganze mit meinem Bärchen vor 1-2 Wochen auch durchgemacht:
26 k im Bär, aber bis auf die neuen Heros war keinen ini ein Problem
Ab und zu hat mich die Gruppe auch angeschnautzt, aber da die Wartezeiten für Tanks soooo extrem hoch sind(als heal 10 min, als dd 20-40 min), meinte ich zu der gruppe: "Anfang WotLK hat das so auch geklappt, lass uns das doch mal probieren, von mir aus haut ab, wenn ihr merkt dass das nicht klappt, aber lass es uns versuchen. Außerdem bin ich critimmun, was hier viel wichtiger als HP ist."

Mittwoch hatte ich den Erfolg mit 50 Rnds, habe undbuffed im Bär inzwischen knapp mehr als 30 k.
von den 50 Rnds haben 
ca. 3 bei meinem Anblick sofort die Gruppe verlassen, 
4 haben nach dem 1. Wipe gemeint, dass es doch wohl nicht ganz reiche(Sarongrube hc^^)
der rest war zunächst sehr skeptisch, hat es dann aber versuchen wollen. ab und zu gabs zwar wipes, aber die gruppen haben eig immer zusammen gehalten, weil man dann lieber 10 min länger drin war als 20 min auf nen tank zu warten


noch ein paar tips: 
die meisten leute schauen nur auf hp, deshalb habe ich zunächst nur auf hp gesetzt(rare gems in items 219 und niedriger, epische in höhere als 219)
am anfang tuns auch die tausendwinterverzauberungen(also kopf und schulter), die sind praktisch für lau, für jemanden der heros abfarmt
solltest du im zuge des pilgerfestes kochen geskillt haben, so nimm immer ein bufffood(für gewöhnlich reichen die kleinen, die nur 1 fleisch und kein gewürz brauchen)
bei uns waren die hp/hp-reg elexiere(mächtige seelenstärke, wächterlexier) und +20 auf alles-elexiere(elexier des gurus, kampfelexier) und ausdauerrollen extremst günstig, sodass ich mir für heros das zeug auch noch reingeworfen hab
grade die trinkets mit viel ausdauer haben in der beginnphase des tankeqs sehr hohe präorität
bei uns gabs immer gute ony und ak runs, da kannste super als 2nd tank mit, probiers mal wenn du bei 28k oder so bist(ony musste nur die adds von der einen seite nehmen, koralon nur den halben faustschaden auffangen, emalon den boss bei dir behalten und archavon kannste auch selber tanken)

viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irata1959a (22. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habs anders aufgezogen ...     Kriegerin level 80 , ertmal epic gekauft , was möglich und erschwinglich war .
Trotzdem noch einiges blau , aber immerhin bestens verzaubert , und mit steinchen versehen .

melde mich immer im sng als :  VORSICHT NOOB TANK an ... und poste das auch immer als erstes in der gruppe , mit dem hinweis .... lauft so schnell ihr koennt .

Seltsamerweise hat das bisher noch nie jemand getan . sonder ich höhre dann immer : macht nix , ham ja alle mal klein angefangen , sind auch nicht mit epic auf die welt gekommen .  und der heiler fühlt sich scheinbar herausgefordert und meint : das heil ich schon wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal abgesehen davon das ich auch ALLE heros mittlerweile erfolgreich durch hab . 

sollte jemand keine lust haben sich mit nem "lahmen" tank abzugeben verstehe ich das aber auch . wenn ich mit main marken farme will ich auch manchmal einfach nur möglichst kurz und schmerzlos durch die inni .


greetings ....


----------



## Clive aka Phan (22. Dezember 2009)

@ TE nur Mut so haben wir alle angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber eins gebe ich dir auf den Weg mit hatte da früher mal nen Makro mit für die Leute die permanent Aggro ziehen mussten und das ist bei mir heute noch so und zwar der Spruch : Aggro ist Episch und wird beim Aufheben gebunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwann merken sie es sich schon. Oder setz einfach mal Marks und schau mal hin wie viele Leute ihre Klasse wirklich beherrschen Kopfnuss/Eisfalle/Sheep sowas kennen die Leute nämlich heutzutage garnet mehr das finde ich viel schlimmer. Leute die ihre Klasse beherrschen und das auch unter niedrigen Vorraussetzungen sage ich nur "Daumen Hoch"! Und wie vor mir schon einige gesagt haben irgendwann sitz du am längeren Hebel und kannst sagen ne du kommst hier net mit =) denn man sieht sich immer 2mal im Leben !


mfg


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe zwar nur einen Heiltwink, aber ich muss sagen, dass es mir lieber ist, wenn ich auch mal was zu tun habe in Instanzen. ^^ Also ich geh gern mit solchen frischen Tanks mit.


----------



## Atrophikus (22. Dezember 2009)

Was man hier mittlerweile an Blödsinn von der lieben DD-Fraktion zu lesen bekommt geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Nur möglichst schnell durch die Instanz rushen, Embleme einsacken und fertig. Am besten gar nicht nachdenken müssen, einfach AoE spammen, am besten noch vor dem Pull. Super Sache. Wo bleibt der Spaß?

Ich mache mit meinen beiden Chars recht regelmäßig Instanzen um Embleme zu farmen, sowohl mit meinem Hunter  als auch mit meinem DK-Tank. 

Als Tank regen mich die Imba-DDs auf, die sich nicht an Markierungen halten und selbst auch mal gerne Mobs pullen. Mein sportlicher Ehrgeiz hindert mich meistens daran, solche Muppen einfach verrecken zu lassen, auch wenn sie's verdient hätten. Manchmal (bei 22k Life Schurken ^^) geht's einfach zu schnell, aber versuchen muss ich es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Hölle, angefangen habe ich mit mit dem letzten Rotzequip, trotzdem ging es irgendwie. Mittlerweile ist der Dk auf einem Stand, auf dem auch die neuen Inzen funktionieren, obwohl's natürlich noch viel zu tun gibt.

Wenn ich als Hunter an den Start gehe, ist es für mich _selbstverständlich_, das ich auf meine Aggro achte. Dafür gibt's Irreführung und Totstellen! Wenn der Tank nicht gut ist und zum Beispiel der Heiler Aggro zieht, dann starte ich deswegen keinen Flamewar, sondern versuche die Situation zu retten. Dann wird der ausreißende Mob mal eben per ablenkendem Schuß angefixt und dann in eine nette Eiskältefalle verpackt. Im weiteren Verlauf der Instanz bin ich dann doppelt wachsam... aber ich freue mich insgeheim, denn stur damage fahren ist wahrlich nicht die erfüllung. Habe nicht umsonst noch zu BC-Zeiten bis zum erbrechen den umgang mit CC und kiten geübt.


Worauf ich hinauswill: diese ganzen Instant Gratification noobs sollen sich gehackt legen. ich will lieber eine nicht ganz perfekte Gruppe, sondern auch mal ein wenig gefordert sein.

@TE: mach einfach so, wie Du es für richtig hälst. und nutz die ignore-Funktion, da bleiben dir weitere begegnungen mit solchen Viechern erspart.


----------



## Aremetis (22. Dezember 2009)

Serisa schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Such ein paar nette Leute die hoch equipt sind und dich durch PDC Hero "ziehen"... dann kriegst gute Tank Klamotten... womit du auch höher kommst... wenns denn unbedingt sein muss...
> 
> Dafür Gold auszugeben ist jedoch völliger Schwachsinn, weil völligst unnötig. Mit der oben genannten Variante bekommst du sogar noch Gold dafür das du es dir holst...



Das sind die Leute, die auch dann gleich PdK gehen wollen, gell?  Wozu Equip besorgen - zieht mich mal durch PdK da droppt ja was.  Ich könnte glatt ins Essen brechen wenn ich sowas schon lese.  Solche Leuten sollten mal überlegen, ob sie die Instanz auch schaffen würden, wenn die anderen 4/9/24 genau das gleiche Equip hätten. In meinen Augen ein völliges Unding eine solche Einstellung. Die anderen sind ja sooo gut....    *kotz*   
Genau wie Leute die meinen nur weil ihr Main  PdOk rauf und runter gegangen sind, dass ihre Twinks grün/blau PdK gehen können.  "Sie kenn ja die Bosse und so"  

Und ich meine damit jetzt nicht, dass die Leute  AiL 232 haben sollen für PdK   - denn dann bräuchten sie ja nimmer rein - aber ein gewisses Maß an Equip sollte auch bei ganze viel Erfahrung dennoch da sein.

Und sollte Uratak Raids meinen und nicht 5er Inis, dann (ich mag's selbst kaum glauben) muss ich ihm Recht geben.  Wenn ich raiden will, dann muss ich auch was dafür bereit sein zu tun - dazu gehören leider dann auch eben entsprechende Verzauberungen, Gems etc.     Eben nicht nur +8 auf alle Werte,  +24 Ausdauer oder nur +50 ZM auf der Waffe usw.  Dazu gehört meines Erachtens sogar die grosse Schulterverzauberung und nicht nur die kleine (schon gar nicht wo die Dinger jetzt Acc gebunden sind) oder gar ne PvP Schulterverzauberung.


B2T  - 5er  Instanzen  heroic         

Da sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus.  Die sind in meinen Augen nämlich genau dafür da, damit die Leute dort ihr Equip bekommen, um dann ggf. aus 22k life  dann 23k zu machen.  Wichtig beim Tank ist  Crit Immun und in den 5er langt da 535 (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) und dass er weiss was er macht.  Und vbei aller Lieber - wenn ein Heiler mir sagt, dass er einen Tank, der Crit immun ist und seine Klasse kennt in einer 5er Ini nicht geheilt bekommt, weil der nur 22k life hat - dann tut's mir für den Heiler Leid.   (ausgenommen sind die 3 neuen Inis)


----------



## Andoral1990 (22. Dezember 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> ich muss sagen: 22k sind wirklich *etwas* wenig. 25k sind eig minimum für heros
> aber mittlerweile bin ich nichtmal für die neuen heros mit meinen 31k unbuffed (gelegenheitstank) geeignet^^




Also ich weiß noch als wir die ersten 80er in der gilden hatten die sich für naxx equippten hatten wir 2 tanks mit 2k life, 3 heiler mit je 1,5k dps und dds mit ~2k dps...    damit ham wir naxx gecleart... und da sind für hero inis  22k  zu wenig...  du spinnst doch.




bevor jetzt irgend welche flames kommen von wegen "ololo flick haut im 10er ja schon mit 20k kellen zu"   ich reden von ungebufften werten.


----------



## Aremetis (22. Dezember 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß noch als wir die ersten 80er in der gilden hatten die sich für naxx equippten hatten wir 2* tanks mit 2k life*, 3 heiler mit je 1,5k dps und dds mit ~2k dps...    damit ham wir naxx gecleart... und da sind für hero inis  22k  zu wenig...  du spinnst doch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da will ich doch mal hoffen, dass Du Dich vertippt hast. :-)     2.000 Leben halte ich nämlich echt etwas dünn selbst für Naxx ^^  Aber ok, 1 Lichtblitz Tank wieder komplett geheilt + 5.000 Überheilung. :-)


----------



## soul6 (22. Dezember 2009)

Kreischhhhhhhhhhhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE : vergiss es und mach dein Ding weiter ;
Bin selber Tank und wir haben ALLE mit 22k als frische 80iger angefangen.
Schau immer auf deine Ausweichwertung (die ist seit den letzten Patch´s wichtig, für die schwereren inis) bleib immer critimmun / pass auf Hitcap auf (dann haust nicht daneben) und
am Anfang gutes Schild mit viel Blockwertung .
Wenn du in einer Ini mit guten DD´s bist, dann hauen die, die mobs so schnell weg, das dein heiler absolut keinen stress hat und ihr rusht nur so durch.

Haben das die letzte Zeit auch schon mal gehabt (wenn ich mit meiner shadow unterwegs bin), blauer Tank "na und?", die Mobs fallen so schnell, das der Heiler fast kein mana braucht  

also viel glück und wir sehen uns dann in ICC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


p.s.: das Gerede über HP wirst dauernd haben, vorallem von Leuten die NICHT Tank spielen oder keine Heiler sind.
Was will dir ein DD erzählen, wenn er hinten nur Knöpfe auf autorota drückt ?!


----------



## Pizzaboy (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann dem TE nur ans herz legen bleib am ball mit triumpf marken spielst du auch bald in der liga der "großen".
Ich habe mittlerweile 2 tanks (krieger und Paladin) und die einfachste methode wenn du genügend Zeit hast ist erstmal 
Schaden machen und dir dann das tank eq einfach als sec in den innis zu sammeln und natürlich mit den marken sachen kaufen.
Die neuen innis lege ich dir noch nicht ans herz weil diese wirklich hart sein können (grube die großen trash packs nach ick und flick von der halle der reflexion will ich nicht sprechen) ich stehe da als prot mit 45 k hp 22% Ausweichen 23 % Parrieren und 47% blocken(mit schild) und es ist kein spaziergang für den heiler xD


----------



## Ymenia (22. Dezember 2009)

Hey TE,
mach dir nix draus, es gibt Leute, die wollen nich kapieren, dass man nicht direkt mit Level 1 full epic ist, mit 80k Leben, 50000 Zaubermacht oder 20k DPS direkt ins Spiel einsteigt.

Als ich damals angefangen hab, zu tanken, war ich auch nicht besser ausgerüstet, da hab ich den Leuten von Anfang an gesagt, sie sollen wenigstens warten, bis ich an den Gegnern dran bin und das hat gereicht. Auch jetzt im Tool, wenn ich als Heiler dabei bin, heil ich jeden Tank, solang er wenigstens critimmun ist. Klar es mag manchmal anstrengender sein, als mit nem T9-Tank, aber wie soll irgendjemand weiterkommen, wenn man es nicht versucht.

Tipp für dich: Nimm dir einen Heiler mit, den du kennst und der weiß, wie du zu heilen bist. Sag vor der Instanz, die Leute sollen etwas Rücksicht nehmen, da du gerade erst anfängst zu tanken und setz danach die ersten zwei Zeichen. So hauen sie auf den Zielen rum, die du tatsächlich antankst, vom Rest hast du dann genug Aggro, wenn die zwei Ziele tot sind. So haben wirs damals immer gemacht und es hat sich bis heute bewährt.

Edit: Der Vorposter hat auch einen prima Vorschlag gemacht, der sich nicht übel anhört.


----------



## Legends (22. Dezember 2009)

Schön und Gut, bin ja selbst Krieger Tank !
22k unbuffed wird schon reichen für ne hero, aber wenn ich dann lese, er hat +18Ausdauer Rüstungssets auf seiner Rüstung, und "grüne Sockelsteine" gesockelt ...
Selbst dann, würd ich aus Prinzip nicht mitgehen.
Is das selbe wie in PDK bei uns ... wer nicht ordentlich gesockelt & verzaubert ist, darf nicht mit, fertig.


----------



## Firedragon0 (22. Dezember 2009)

Das beste was ich letztens im Handelschat gelesen habe war:

Mage: Suchen Tank mind. 36 k unbuffed für div. Heros, Equ Check am Brunnen

Den Spaß habe ich mir gemacht und mir den Mage mal angeschaut der gesucht hat, gefühltes Itemlevel 210 und die VZ waren richtung PvP. Das sagt doch alles. 

Aber das was Du da mitbekommen hast, trifft auch andere Klassen:

Heiler heilt in einer Inze ( Schami ) und wird von nen DD gefragt sag mal wieviel Heilboni hast Du eigentlich und kannst Du heilen. 
DD für div. Hero inzen gesucht mind. 4 k Dps... ohne Worte


----------



## Lenelli (22. Dezember 2009)

"heutzuage is es so einfach gutes gear zu sammeln, da sind 22k hp unbuffed zu wenig... da sind 2k dps zu wenig,...da sind 16k mana zu wenig..." blabla... neidisch seit ihr das die twinks die jetzt 80 geworden sind, wesentlich weniger zeit ins equipen stecken müssen wie ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

22k life... 2k dps... 16k mana... das reicht locker (!!) für ne hero inze. wobei ich bei den drei neuen mal ne ausnahme machen würde, aber fürn anfang reicht da ja auch normal, von itemlevel 187 gleich auf 219 is doch schon mal was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarf303 (22. Dezember 2009)

hatten grad n tank mit 45k hp  der ging verdammt schnell down ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (22. Dezember 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> hatten grad n tank mit 45k hp  der ging verdammt schnell down ^^


wer unbufed 45k HP hat, ist alleine durch seine Items 100% critimmun, dann hattet ihr einen schlechten Heiler!


----------



## tirbl3 (22. Dezember 2009)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Aber das was Du da mitbekommen hast, trifft auch andere Klassen:
> 
> Heiler heilt in einer Inze ( Schami ) und wird von nen DD gefragt sag mal wieviel Heilboni hast Du eigentlich und kannst Du heilen.


Jo Tanks trifft immer noch am stärksten, weil die einfach sehr eq abhängig sind, aber ich hab das auch mal als Heiler erlebt, damals noch ohn nen DF
. War mit meinem Dudu als Healer für irgendeine Hero dabei und als dann alle geportet haben und wir in der ini standen, kam nur der Satz:"Hey der Heiler hat selfbuffed nur 14k mana" Bevor ich was sagen konte waren der tank und 2 DDs weg. Ich hasse es einfach, dass man von vielen solange mitm Arsch angeguckt wird bis man als Healer die "goldene" 20k Managrenze überschritten hat und zwar ohne buffs und als Druide.
Früher zu BC Zeiten, hatten Druiden-Healer einfach weniger mana als ihre Heilergenossen, man hatte viel Wille+addheal und wenn es mal knapp wurde ein Anregen was auch was brachte  (will das alte anregen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Alles in allem ich fühle mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (22. Dezember 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> wer unbufed 45k HP hat, ist alleine durch seine Items 100% critimmun, dann hattet ihr einen schlechten Heiler!


Ja das mein ich allerdings auch Oo Ich hab mit SdRef grad mal 35k und ich krieg fast gar keinen Schaden. Mein Privatheiler sitzt jedes Mal dahinter und dreht Däumchen.

@ Vorposter ich bin jetzt mit der Priesterin, die schon einiges an Content gesehen hat noch nicht mal da drüber. Ihr kommt echt mit komischen Leuten los


----------



## Aku T. (22. Dezember 2009)

Mir gings am Anfang auch so... "Was, du willst die Burg hero tanken mit deinen 23k HP" "Wo ist dein Tank-Gear" etc.... aber das geht vorbei, nach einem Dutzend Ini-Runs haben sich deine HP eh auf knapp 30k erhöht. 

Meine Erfahrung als Tank gestern in der Seelsenschmiede war übrigens genau anders herum: Ich war permanent auf Platz 1 im Schaden mit knapp 2500 dps... die Kämpfe haben ewig gedauert. Mittendrin haben wir 2x einen DD austauschen müssen weil diese einfach off gegangen sind, aber bei jedem Ersatz wurde es noch schlimmer ) Sind trotzdem durchgekommen, auch wenn der Kampf gegen den 1. Boss gefühlte 10 min. gedauert hat.


----------



## Miracolax (22. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> ............sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.


Lächerlich ist nur noch die Einstellung, die vor und erst recht nach WotLK aufgekommen ist. Jeder kriegt epix for free vorne und hinten reingeblasen, können muss man kaum noch was ausser recht hohe Zahlen aufweisen. Taktik? No way, wegnuken und instant AoE ist die Devise heute. Wie schön war es doch noch vor und nach BC, da kam es u.a. auch auf Können und auf Teamwork an! x mal in Kara wipen da jeder das Equip noch nicht so hatte und trotzdem nicht aufgegeben? zig mal von Gruul & Konsorten breitgeschlagen worden, next time next try? Black Temple die Wipestation schlechthin, 1000x am Trash verreckt und doch irgendwann komplett gecleared? Sowas gibt es heutzutage doch kaum noch. Beim ersten Wipe geht X und Y aus der Gruppe raus, maulend, jammernd und weinend. Durchhaltevermögen, vor allem Spass am Spiel? lol, Fehlanzeige. Durchrushen, möglichst 4 Ini's in 1h machen das man ja schnell fertig ist....where have the good old times gone? Bin zwar seit bald 2,5 Jahren nicht mehr dabei (nach 3 Jahren aktivem tanken), aber trotz unseres damals kaum oder selten ausreichendem Equip (grade mal die crit-immun-Grenze überschritten) ist man schon beim einloggen ninja-invited worden. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil man sich einen Namen gemacht hat, weil man seinen Char auch mit nicht so gutem Equip beherrscht hat! Es gab klar auch Tanks mit viel besserem Equip, es gab aber wenige die mit schlechterem jede Ini genausogut wenn nicht besser tanken konnten. Wipes waren zwar auch schon nix schönes und gefreut hat sich auch keiner - aber heutzutage ist es ja schon ein Weltuntergang, [ironie on] da ja jeder als full equipter 80'er angefangen hat. Hat sich ja keiner hocharbeiten müssen, lag alles in der Post was man brauchte [/ironie off]

Naja, jedem das seine. Zum Glück kann ich WoW so in Erinnerung behalten wie es mal war und nie wieder sein wird - als ein Spiel wo eine Anzahl von Leuten *gemeinsam* sich irgendwas erspielt hat, trotz vieler Misserfolge immer wieder Spass daran hatte und sich so seinen Char langsam aber sicher immer besser ausgebaut hat!


----------



## dwarf303 (22. Dezember 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> wer unbufed 45k HP hat, ist alleine durch seine Items 100% critimmun, dann hattet ihr einen schlechten Heiler!



ich selber  hab au  mit sdr 36k  i hab kp worans lag tank war fix down rest stand noch ne weile xD 
oder waren alle noch zu müde^^


----------



## madmurdock (22. Dezember 2009)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Das beste was ich letztens im Handelschat gelesen habe war:
> 
> Mage: Suchen Tank mind. 36 k unbuffed für div. Heros, Equ Check am Brunnen
> 
> Den Spaß habe ich mir gemacht und mir den Mage mal angeschaut der gesucht hat, gefühltes Itemlevel 210 und die VZ waren richtung PvP. Das sagt doch alles.



Ja, das ist dann das laecherlichste überhaupt. Erstens ist man ab 36k Hps fast komplett mit dem in Heros farmbaren Gear ausgestattet (je nach Sockelung gehen dann wohl bis zu 38k) und braucht nichts mehr, aber selbst n Plan von nix haben. Aber solche Kinder lache ich eh nur aus bzw belaechle sie und lass sie weiter stundenlang nach einem Tank suchen, bis sie dann einen 40k Tank haben, der vom Targetdurchswitchen so viel gehoert hat wie die iranische Dikta.. eh Regierung von Menschenrechten.


----------



## inferrno (22. Dezember 2009)

Also was die normalen Heros angeht (PDC und die drei neuen nicht eingerechnet) kommt man eigentlich auch mit 22k locker durch. Solange der Tank Critimmun war,  hatte ich da eigentlich nicht die Probleme den am leben zu halten.

Ab PDC und den drei neuen reichen aber auch so 25-27k unbuffed wenn die restlichen stats ausreichend sind. Ich bin sowieso kein Fan von den reinen ausdauer Tanks, ich finde es angenehmer einen Tank in der Gruppe zu haben, der auch mal des öfteren ausweicht oder pariert. Dies entspricht meiner Erfahrung als Heiler und ich spiele alle 4 Heilklassen auf 80.


----------



## Nebola (22. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab unbuffed 35k Life und bin automatisch nur durchs Equip Critimmun, und mit Sdr und 38,5k Life kann ich auch ordentlich pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sikes (22. Dezember 2009)

Sikes schrieb:


> So, für alle ImbaRoXXor-ich-guck-doch-nicht-auf-die-aggro Chars:
> 
> Anfängliche Heroinstanzen für Tanks (Ungefähre Werte, Skill nicht einberechnet):
> 
> ...



So, nochmal nach vorne geholt damit die Herren "wääh, das sag ich meiner mami" dd's nochmal sehn mit was man als Tank PROBLEMLOS tanken kann.

@Annovella

Bin ich dir irgendwo auf den Schlips getreten? Hast du ein Problem das ein 15k Mana healer, ein 22k unbuffed Tank und 1.5k - 2k dps DD's Inis mit Achievements schaffen und deine Meinung von "mit den Werten kann man keine Inzen schaffen" wiederspricht? Dann hast du nur nen Ebay char gekauft oder hast echt keine Ahnung. Vorallem wenn du weiterhin behauptest das es kacke ist. Wir haben mit der Grpzusammenstellung hdz4 "zombiefest" und Timeruns mit 10 mins Rest gepackt. Und ja ich darf scheinbar stolz sein darauf, weil das ja Werte snd mit denen man keine Ini packt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun will ich deine Argumentation hören. Ahja... ich red ich von meinem Twink tank... Mein Main spielt in einer Gilde die dich nicht mit der Zange anfassen würde und trotzdem noch x-ml besser equipt ist... und lieber lauf ich mit meinem Tank mit Frisch80ernundminidps durch Inis und brauch die 20Minuten, als mit solchen wie dir in 18 Mins durch zu sein und dafür den ganzen Tag mit Kopfschmerzen rumzulaufen. Und trotzdem ein GZ zu deinen Arena Titeln und Co. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du wirst es dir wohl erarbeitet haben.


----------



## madmurdock (22. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also ich hab unbuffed 35k Life und bin automatisch nur durchs Equip Critimmun, und mit Sdr und 38,5k Life kann ich auch ordentlich pullen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In wiefern soll dein Post für den Thread hier nun sinnvoll sein? Klär mich bitte auf.


----------



## Zooom (22. Dezember 2009)

Gestern war ich HDZ4 wegen dem schönen Schild, welcher mal wieder nicht gedroppt ist. Voll gebufft mit SDK, MDW und Ausdauer vom Priester hatte ich nicht ganz 31K.

Paladin DD 29k HP: "30k, kommt da noch was?"
Ich: "Ja, in 2 Wochen"
Pala: "Soll ich tanken?"
Ich: "Ich mach das schon"

Am ende war es doch eine nette Runde. Sie (der Pala) meinte, dass ab 6k DPS alle Lampen angehen. Was will man mehr. Der Heiler ist vor langerweile gestorben und in knapp über 20 Minuten waren wir durch.


----------



## Muhtator (22. Dezember 2009)

Auch Critimunität wird übwerbewertet, ich selbst habe als Krieger diverse Hc´s und Ulduar und Ony 25 getankt und hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Verteidigung von 535 und erst beim letzten Ony Run hat es einer gemerkt (aber nicht durch einen Wipe, sondern durch vorabgearcheck).
Man sieht also, durch empirische Ermittlung, das 540 nur die Heiler beruhigen soll. *g*

Und ja in den schlechten Alten Zeiten war Wow viel anspruchsvoller und die Leute waren besser und netter und Fähiger und es regnete nie in Wow und immer schien die Sonne (weil noch keine Wetterefekte implementiert waren *g*) und sowieso war alles viel Besser bla bla bla.

Und die Comunity ist heute voll der Sauhaufen weil das Spiel ja viel zu mainstream ist bla bla.

Zurück zum Thema, ich gebe dem TE vollkommen recht, das 22 k als Krieger genug sind, und den sinn seine grünen und blauen items mit dem besten an gems und Verzauberungen zu bearbeiten sehe ich auch nicht, weil die eh gleich ersetzt werden.

Wenn man andere Beiträge ließt, brauchen die dd´s für die hc inzen doch eh keinen Tank mehr, da kann es ihnen doch egal sein wie viele hp der hat, so lange der heiler sie am leben hält und sie mit ihrem Dämätsch die gegner Wegrotzen ist es doch bei der Dose die die in Position hält egal ob es Sprite Pepsi oder Coke ist *g*

Versuche mit solchen Leuten logisch zu argumentieren sind manchmal auch erfolgreich, für alle anderen gibt es 50 Plätze auf der Ignore list. *g*


----------



## Esda (22. Dezember 2009)

Man ist aber auch zu sehr verwöhnt; die meisten Chars sind die dreihundertzwöflten Twinks von Pro-Roxxorn, die sich wirklich jeden Scheiß leisten können.
Wenn ich dich in einer Hero sehen würde, würde ich mir zunächst auch Sorgen machen. Nicht, weil du so wenig Life hast, sondern weil du auf den ersten Blick (!) nicht viel in dein Gear steckst. Es gibt günstige Enchants und es gibt günstige Sockel. Ich find aber auch nicht, dass das für eine gammlige Hero ein Muss ist. 
Trotz allem würd ichs aber einfach drauf ankommen lassen. Ich weiß, dass mein Healgear ok ist, und dass ich ne Menge wegheilen kann. Deswegen würd ichs einfach mal probieren.


----------



## The_Ground_Zero (22. Dezember 2009)

=O du armer
also mein Warri hat mit DD Gear so 35k buffed (32,5k unbuffed)
und mein Tank Gear belauft sich auf 40k hmm und ich hasse tanken xD
naja egal mach dein ding weiter iwann wirst schon als Tank angesehn^^


----------



## Weissnet (22. Dezember 2009)

Zudem Thema Imba Roxxor xxxx Gruppe kann ich nur aus meiner Sicht sagen, das ich  gerne mal nen "Anfänger" Tank dabei habe der halt noch nicht soo ausgestattet ist wie die ganzen restlichen Deppen.Meine Erfahrung ist nämlich die, das sich diese Leute viel eher bemühen meine Aggro zuhalten als die Epic verwöhnten napps, die als Paladin nichtma wissen das sie sich selbst dispellen können,oder ja auch diese super (In diesem Falle Healpriests ) die nichtmal wissen das sie magie Effeyte von sich, und ja sogar von gegnerischen zielen entfernen können!
Klar kann ein tank der noch Rare equipped ist die aggro nicht halten,aber da ich sowieso 6k+ dps mache,spreche ich mich vorher ab so das er kein schlechtes gewissen haben muss das er die aggro nit hält.Hatte mal jemanden der sich bei jeder Mobgruppe entschuldigt hat das er aggro verloren hat...aber ich denke mir es geht so schneller und er kriegt schneller marken als anderswie  x)

mfg weissnet


----------



## Stahlhand (22. Dezember 2009)

also ich versteh das problem nicht, mit dem tool bekommt man doch leute zugeteilt die ungefähr deinem itemlvl und der erfahrung des char entsprechen. natürlich kann es mal sein, das der ein oder andere da ein ausreisser ist, aber das ist doch meist egal. gestern hatte ich ne grp da war der tank nur dazu da den heiler zu schützen, weil die mobs schneller gefallen als man gucken konnte. boss kämpfe unter 20sec und sowas krankes.

zu dem 2ten thema natürlich macht es sinn sein  mittelmässiges eq gut zu verz und zu sockeln (gut ist nicht perfekt) aber das sollte eine gilde für jeden machbar machen können, schon wegen der bessern aussendarstellung. manchen ist da auch nicht zu helfen aber die bekommen bei uns immer schön ein spruch zu hören und oder hilfe angeboten.


----------



## Bullock_ (22. Dezember 2009)

Moin miteinander.
Ich bin ebenfalls  Tank (Frost-DK) und ich kann dir versichern, die  du-bist-schlecht-Flamer werden mit höherem Equip nicht weniger,  ihnen fehlt lediglich die Grundlage zum meckern. Aber mir soll mal  jemand den Miesepeter zeigen, den das davon abhält  weiterzuflamen.

Ich selbst habe 33k live und 60% avoid infight  und komme raidbuffed (SdK, SdR, MdW, Seelenstärke, Fischmahl,  Wichtel und hastenichtgesehen) auch etwa auf 40k live. In heros, wo  man in der Regel sowiso nicht gebufft wird habe ich aber halt meine  33k live. Meien Ausrüstung besteht aus gecraftetem Kram, Markenitems  (trinkets, Umhang, Ringe, etc.) und ansonsten 3 T9.0 und 2 T8.5  Items. Billiger Markenkram, ich weiß, aber es reicht für heros  allemal und zum raiden komm' ich eh nicht oft. Natürlich könnte ich  mir jetzt den Rest T9 holen, aber für DKs ist das nicht lohnenswert,  denn der T8.5-2er Bonus ist um längen besser als der 4er vom T9. und  die restlichen Werte von T8.5 und T9.0 unterscheiden sich ohnehin nur  minimal, daher bleib ich bei meiner Kombination. Wer sich ernsthaft  mit seinem Tank und seiener Ausrüstung beschäftigt hat, der kommt  nach einer Weile von alleine auf solche Dinge, für alle anderen gibt  es Guides. (@TE: Ich möchte dir hier keinesfalls Unwissenheit  anhängen, um Missverständnisse gleich aus der Welt zu  schaffen)

Doch Guides für Tanks werden auch nur von Tanks  gelesen, daher besteht der Tank für den DD (=Durchschnitts-Depp),  der diese Guides nie auch nur zu Gesicht bekommt nur aus zwei Werten:  Aggro und HP.

Eben dieses Halbwissen seitens der DDs (und  teilweise sogar Heiler!) ist es, was mich auf die Palme bringt. Jeder  verlangt etwas, jeder stellt gute Ratschläge, aber jeder verlangt  etwas anderes. Und eben dieses Halbwissen ist es, was uns Tanks  zwingt, schlechter zu sein, damit wir mitgenommen werden. (wenngleich  dies nur für Pick-Up-Grps oder heros gilt, raiden tu ich nur  Gildenintern. Und da herrscht auch nach Wipes noch gutes Klima)

Es  ist wie mit dem Fernsehen. Die eine Serie lässt Autos gegen die Wand  fahren und physikalisch korrekt kaputt gehen, in der anderen Sendung  explodiert selbiges Auto in einem atompilzartigen Feuerball. Die  unwissenden Zuschauer finden Sendung zwei besser, halten die  Explosionen für "Standart" und schimpfen Sendung eins als  Low-Budget-Produktion.

Um als Tank maximale HP-Unbuffed-Werte  zu erreichen muss man (sofern man kein Druide ist) auf andere Stats  wie Ausweichen, Trefferkunde etc. verzichten. Ich selbst hätte  ebenfalls längst einiges Mehr an HP, wenn ich mir sämtliche  Rüstungsteile mit mehr HP besorgen würde, andere Stats zugunsten  von Ausdauer vernachlässigte und die Avoid-Trinkets durch Bierhumpen  ersetze. Dann hätte ich zwar infight sehr viel mehr zu trinken aber  garantiert weniger zu lachen.

Doch der durchschnittliche  Schadensausteiler, der von diesen Überlegungen keinen blassen  Schimmer hat, sieht nur die Spitze des Eisberges und maßt sich dann  in der Regel noch an, den Tank trotz mangelnden Fachwissens nicht nur  zu be- sondern auch zu verurteilen.

In der Praxis sieht das  dann in etwa folgendermaßen aus. Neulich in Ahn'Kahet. Chat ist frei  und sinngemäß rekonstruiert, angemessene Rechtscheibung wurde  nachträglich von mir hinzugefügt. (hätte ich mir den genauen  Wortlaut doch bloß mitgeschrieben).

Ich joine die Gruppe und  sehe, dass der Anfangsbereich bereits leergeräumt ist. Im Tool stand  jedoch 0 Bosse getötet, also denke ich mir nichts dabei und laufe  nach einer kurzen Begrüßung los in Richtung Gruppe.
Die Ersten  Kommentare nach dem üblichen "hi/servus/moin" waren "Puh,  endlich ein Tank". Und in der Tat, die 15 min Debuffs waren  bereits bei allen Anwesenden ausgelaufen.
Ich laufe munter weiter,  doch ich habe nicht einmal das untere Ende der Eingangsbrücke  erreicht, da meldet sich auch schon der 5,2K-Gearscore-Magier zu  Wort.
"-.- Noch so ein DK-nap, können die nicht auf einem  anderen Realm spielen?"
Nun, Vorurteile sind mir die liebsten  Urteile, also kontere ich mit: 
"Aber ich spiele doch auf  einem anderen Realm!"
Allgemeine Belustigung im Chat, denn  der Mage kam wirklich nicht von meinem Realm. Anstatt weiter bei den  Vorurteilen zu bleiben, hat der Magier jedoch anscheinend meine  Hitpointsleiste entdeckt. Und siehe da: *hust* *nur* *hust* 33k  live.
Dies scheint dem Magier, bei dem ich vergessen habe, welcher  Teil seines Namen 'lol' und welcher 'imba' lautete und in welche  Richtung die Striche über den Vokalen zeigten, augenscheinlich nicht  zu gefallen, und er bringt seine Missgunst darüber auch einigermaßen  promt zum Ausdruck:
"ZOMFG! Schaut euch den N00b an, nur 30k  Leben hat der! lol! Hau ab du Onehitopfer! Wie willst du denn mit nur  30k Leben ordentlich tanken?"
Ich weise ihn freundlich darauf  hin, dass man mit 33k Leben oder gar noch viel weniger sehr wohl in  der Lage ist, zu tanken, doch ich stoße bei ihm auf Taube Ohren. Bei  dem Hinweis darauf, dass ich immerhin satte 60% avoid infight besäße,  fängt er an mich zu bespucken und auszulachen, warum ich Idiot mich  denn mit so wenig Leben und NUR 60% Avoid in eine ini trauen würde.  Jeder Idiot wisse doch, dass man erst ab 100% avoid tanken könne.
Ich  nehme mal an, dass der Mage avoid mit Krittimmunität verwechselte,  dennoch muss man ihm zugutehalten, dass ihm der Begriff (wenngleich  unter falscher Definition) geläufig war und nicht gleich als  Schurkenstat abgestempelt wurde. (Alles schon passiert)
Nun, ich  versuchte ihm seinen Irrtum klarzumachen, dass 100% Avoid unmöglich  zu erreichen seien und er sich wohl auf das Deff-Cap beziehe, doch  ich stoße abermals auf Taube Ohren. Mir wird stattdessen  Widersprüchlichkeit vorgeworfen, denn mit nur 60% Avoid (und die  nicht mal Unbuffed) sei man nun einmal nicht Krittimmun, Taure oder  nicht.

Mittlerweile steht die Gruppe versammelt beim Trash vor  dem Urahnen, alle in Betrachtungsreichweite. Der Mage hat mich im  Target und fängt erneut an zu flamen. Jetzt ist ihm meine  Kombination aus T8.5 und T9.0 aufgefallen. Wir erinnern uns: der  T8.5-2er-Bonus ist für DKs besser als der T9-4er. Beide sind nicht  erreichbar. Diese Tatsache scheint den Magier aber nicht weiter  aufzuhalten, denn er flamt munter weiter, mittlerweile ist sogar  bereits davon die Rede, dass er keine Lust habe, mich Lowbob durch  die ini zu ziehen, was wiederrum für allgemeine Belustigung sorgt.  Der Magier weiß nur noch nicht, dass es auf seine Kosten ging.

Mein  restlicher Vorrat an Nerven ist bereits aufgebraucht, also versuche  ich den kerl zu ignoriern, setze die Marks für den Pull und fange  mit dem an, wofür ich eigentlich hier bin: Tanken. Ich laufe also  los, und werde noch im laufen von einem Feuerball überholt. Der  Magier stürzt sich auf das Zweitziel. Ich ignoriere ihn und mache  weiter mit meiner Standartrota: T&V, Böhe, Siedendes Blut und  schwupp hab ich die Aggro der restlichen Mobs. Soll der Mage an  seiner DPS verrecken. Und in der Tat, er tut es auch, der Heal war  zwar eigentlich durch, wie der Heiler verkündet, aber gereicht hat  es dennoch nicht. Mich freuts, da der Mage jetzt 1.) aufs Maul  bekommen hat und 2.) seine Flames erstmal gegen den Heiler richtet,  was mich wenigstens einiges an Stress erspart. Wenngleich der Heiler  mir wirklich leidtut.

Erster Boss: der Urahne. Der Magier  versäumt, das Ziel zu wechseln, als Nadronox immun wurde, aber die  DPS reichte dennoch. Man schafft es also auch ohne unausbalancierter  Schadensausteiler. Ich weise den Magier freundlich auf seinen Fehler  hin, doch fange ich mir bloß ein "lern tanken! Danach kannst du  dich damit beschäftigen, Mich zu kritisieren!" ein. Wenn er  doch seinen eigenen Rat bloß beherzigen würde...

Der Trash  bis zum Prinzen verläuft Ereignislos, da ich mittlerweile gar nicht  mehr auf den Gruppenchat achte, steht doch eh nur Müll drin. Mir  juckt es die ganze Zeit in den Fingern, den Mage zu kickenen, doch  der Heiler und ein DD kommen vom selben Server. Wenn die sich nun  kennen, würde ich in Schwierigkeiten stecken. Ich beiß die Zähne  zusammen. Ich hab schon schlimmeres durchgestanden. Was kann mir  dieser Mage schon anhaben?
Auf dem Weg zum Prinzen kommt es zu  mehreren Fearpulls, einmal auch vom Magier, sowie einigen Tab-Pulls.  Ebenfalls von ihm. Wir schaffen es dennoch, wenngleich der Heiler nun  zum ersten Mal im Run ein "oom" verkündet. Den Magier  kümmert es nicht -> Feuerball -> Pull -> Magier stirbt. Uns  kümmert's nicht, wir standen abseits. Die Mobs bei den Eiern, die  man öffnen muss um zu Valanar zu kommen sind übrigens verbuggt:  Trotz Stille-Debuff kann der Mage immer noch sprechen...



  Zweiter Boss: Valanar.

  Ich habe keine Lust auf ein weiteres  "Alle bereit?" - "Ich ja, du nicht xD", also  starte ich einen Readycheck und pulle kommentarlos, als das letzte  grüne Häckchen erscheint.
Bei diesem Boss war ich dann dem  Geflame des Magiers jedoch überdrüsig, also wartete ich darauf,  dass ihm der Prinz das Leben absaugte. Der Magier schrie zwar nach  DPS und wir sollen den Boss doch abspotten und was wir doch für  Noobs wären, doch ich stelle mich einfach danaben und feuere Valanar  noch per Makro an. Der Magier sieht rot, stirbt, flamt weiter,  allgemeiner Beifall, danach kam ein Kickvote gegen mich. Einstimmig  abgelehnt, danach kam ein Kickvote gegen den Magier, gestartet vom  Heiler(!). Ende vom Lied: eine Minute später hatten wir nen  umgänglicheren DD und konnten den rest der ID gemühtlich  zuendemachen.




  Wenn dir also wieder ein beleidigender  DD unterkommt, sag einfach folgendes: "Du bist ersetzbar. Ich  nicht."

  In der Zeit vor dem neuen Tool hatte  ich es mir zur Regel gemacht, meckernde DDs entweder kommentarlos zu  kicken und wen neues zu suchen, oder ihn für den Rest des Runs auf  Ignore zu setzen und den Heiler anzuweisen, er solle mir bescheid  sagen, wenn der DD was instanzrelevantes zu sagen hätte.




  Zu deiner Ausrüstung kann ich nur  sagen, lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Es ist technisch möglich, mit  22k live zu tanken, hauptsache, man ist krittimmun. Unmöglich macht  es meist nur das asoziale Verhalten der DDs.

  Besorg dir am besten ein paar Epics aus  PdC, um dein EQ aufzufüllen und ersetze die dann nach und nach durch  T9 (oder einer Kombination aus T9 und T8.5, ich kenn' mich mit den  Setboni des Kriegers leider nicht so gut aus). Wenn du bereits zwei  80er oder mehr hast, dann hast du wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten, an  Gems und VZs zu kommen. Sofern du dies nicht bereits hast, würde ich  versuchen, beim Argentumkreuzzug und den Söhnen Hodirs ein wenig Ruf  zu farmen, damit du dir die VZs für Schulter und Kopf holen kannst.  An Gems kommst du am besten über Ehre oder alte Embleme. 150  Splitter des Steinbewahrers entsprechen einem epic Gem, über  Tausendwinterweeklys kann man sich wöchentlich pro Char etwa 2 Gems  verdienen. Im Ah würde ich die Dinger wirklich nicht kaufen, dort  sind sie zu teuer.

  Evtl. Würde ich noch einen Beruf wie  Bergbau nachskillen, da du dadurch neben etwas Kohle auch an mehr HP  komst.

  Und einen Spruch soltlest du dir  merken: Epic Gems kommen auch nur in Epics, die es wert sind, über  längere Zeit getragen zu werden.




  In diesem Sinne: Viel Erfolg beim  Tanken


Edit: Und eins noch: Spotte nur für Heiler.


----------



## Bellissima (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich von meiner Seite muss gestehen, dass ich in meiner gilde etwas verwöhnt bin von den Tanks - Palatank mit knapp 45k unbuffed, Bär, der das Gleiche ausweisen kann. Das lässt die Heiler faul werden.

Das größte Problem in der Heros ist meiner Meinung nach das, das die meisten Spieler ihre Chars net wirklich beherrschen - klar, wenn ich mit 245er Itemlvl Heros geh, dann macht sich der Schaden von selbst und die Heilung fliegt auch schon fast von alleine. Wenn da jetz wer in die Grp kommt, der eben noch nicht auf dem EQ-Stand ist, verlieren dann die "achichbinsogutausgerüstet-Spieler" die Nerven.

Immerhin geht man ja Hero-Inis um sich auszustatten, nur das haben viele scheinbar vergessen.


----------



## Zentoro (22. Dezember 2009)

@ Bullock

Habe ein gewisses Problem mit so idealisierten Geschichten:

Du: toll, lustig, wortgewandt, schlagfertig, einfach großartig

Der böse Magier: kann nix, jammert, weiss nicht. 


BEIDE Seiten, die hier rumjammern, sind Teil des Problems.


----------



## Zentoro (22. Dezember 2009)

Bellissima schrieb:


> Ich von meiner Seite muss gestehen, dass ich in meiner gilde etwas verwöhnt bin von den Tanks - Palatank mit knapp 45k unbuffed, Bär, der das Gleiche ausweisen kann. Das lässt die Heiler faul werden.
> 
> Das größte Problem in der Heros ist meiner Meinung nach das, das die meisten Spieler ihre Chars net wirklich beherrschen - klar, wenn ich mit 245er Itemlvl Heros geh, dann macht sich der Schaden von selbst und die Heilung fliegt auch schon fast von alleine. Wenn da jetz wer in die Grp kommt, der eben noch nicht auf dem EQ-Stand ist, verlieren dann die "achichbinsogutausgerüstet-Spieler" die Nerven.
> 
> Immerhin geht man ja Hero-Inis um sich auszustatten, nur das haben viele scheinbar vergessen.



Ja, da ist das Problem. In Heros treffen teils Frisch 80er mit Spielern aufeinander mit t9,schlachmichtot die Frostmarken sammeln.

Im Grunde ist das Markenfarmen eine Farce, wenn Du entsprechend equipped bist. Da könnte Blizzard einem die Marken auch zusenden.


----------



## grünhaupt (22. Dezember 2009)

hallo, ich spiel nun seit fast einem Jahr eine Blutelfen-Tankadine.

Meine Erfahrung ist. dass man immer ein wenig Probleme mit Gruppen hat an der Grenze von Nonhero zu Hero. Nonhero geht easy, für Hero fehlen noch 1 oder 2 K Life.

Gerade als Grube und hds mit dem neuen Patch kamen war wieder so eine Grenze. Mit dem neuen Tool ne grp gesucht und Reflexion bekommen. Der Heiler meinte als erstes, dass ER es nicht heilen könne. Einerseits war ich angepisst, anderseits kann ich froh sein, dass er mir am Anfang klar macht was Sache ist. Und die neuen Inis sind happiger, da sind 30k vonnöten. Bei den alten würde ich die Grenze auch bei 22 bis 23k setzen (gebufft). 

Mein Tipp: geh einfach Inis klotzen. Reklamieren zu viele, so geh mal ne Runde Nonhero, so als Beruhigungsterapie. Wenn möglich hds und hdb. 

ps. Was witzig ist. Ich habe schon gesagt, dass meine Rüssi wohl am unteren Limit sei. Einige sagen nur, "lass es uns versuchen, wird schon schiefgehen". Lustigerweise gehts dann auch ganz gut.

So far, keep on running

Macanna


----------



## Gerti (22. Dezember 2009)

Stahlhand schrieb:


> also ich versteh das problem nicht, mit dem tool bekommt man doch leute zugeteilt die ungefähr deinem itemlvl und der erfahrung des char entsprechen. natürlich kann es mal sein, das der ein oder andere da ein ausreisser ist, aber das ist doch meist egal. gestern hatte ich ne grp da war der tank nur dazu da den heiler zu schützen, weil die mobs schneller gefallen als man gucken konnte. boss kämpfe unter 20sec und sowas krankes.



Ich hatte noch nie, ne Gruppe mit wo Tank und die anderen 2DD auf meinem level (und das meines personal healschamis) waren, meist war dies nur einer der anderen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Knallhärter (22. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Ich verzaubere und sockel selbstverständlich nur epische Ausrüstung maximal. So wie meine Schultern mit dem +30 Ausdauer Stein. Leute wie du, sind wohl genau die die ich meine.




Jo, da stimm ich dir zu....so Leute Ko**en mich an....

Mag sein daß es Leute gibt die sich noch nicht in ne Hero trauen sollten und noch bissl Equip sammeln sollten, aber gleich von vornherein aufzugeben und immer nur diese gogo-ich-muss-in-15min-hier-durch-hetzen leute, sowas kotzt mich richtig an.

jeder hat mal angefangen und ich nehm selbst heute noch rücksicht auf frischlinge insofern sie nicht übertrieben schlecht ausgestattet sind.

ein beispiel: seelenschmiede hero. ich mit meinem holy-priester drin.

dudu-tank mit 27k life buffed!

hm, dachte mir die traut sich aber was. teilweise noch 187er blaues und grünes zeug sogar an, aber versuchen kann man es ja mal, warum nicht?

wir haben es ohne einen wipe geschafft, wenn es auch tote gab und niemand hat gemeckert, es kann also klappen wenn man sich bissl anstrengt und nicht mit seinen tollen 5k dps in 10 min durch heros hetzen will!

wenn ihr euch mit euren krassen imba-roXXor-dps-maschinen zu schade seid für ne normale hero und keine rücksicht mehr auf minder-ausgestattete mitspieler nehmen könnt, solltet ihr entweder mal eure ansichten revidieren, ausschliesslich mit euren imba-roXXor-gilden auf markenjagd gehen oder einfach die klappe halten, dann bleibt auch der spielspaß erhalten!

grüße von Teldrassil


----------



## Nicefight (22. Dezember 2009)

Zentoro schrieb:


> @ Bullock
> 
> Habe ein gewisses Problem mit so idealisierten Geschichten:
> 
> ...



Hmm schon witzig das sich irgendwer immer ans Bein gep... fühlt.

Tatsache aber ist das ich eine ähnliche erfahrung mit einem Schurken im Nexus Heroic gemacht habe. Der hatte allerdings den Fehler gemacht vorzuspurten und eine Gruppe zu pullen (absichtlich, denn er hatte Schurkenhandel versucht ging aber nicht ^^) während wir noch auf den Heiler warteten der kurz AFK gehen musste. Nun er ist dann draufgegangen weil er danach noch die Bossgruppe gepullt hatte. Aber klar ich als Tank war schuld konnte ja die aggro nicht halten. 
Als er mich fragte ob ich nicht tanken könne , fragte der Palaheiler ob er nicht gruppenfähig sei. Dann pöbelte der Schurken den Heiler an ob er nicht heilen könnte und er wäre ein Kacknoob. Der Kacknoob ^^ meinte dann ok keine Heilung. Darauf der Schurke (immerhin hatte er bis dahin 900 dps gemacht), ok kein Damage. War schon witzig. Ein Mage leavte genervt und wir kickten den Schurken und machten zu 3. weiter.

Aber um auf das Thema zurückzukommen. Gib nichts auf solche Leute die immer wieder so doofe Bemerkungen machen.  Farm dein Zeug zusammen sockel es ordentlich und mach die Verzauberungen drauf. Mein Deffequip ist mittlerweile Itemlvl 232/245 aber irgendwie fehlen mir noch Schmuckstücke oder Ringe mit Rüstung/Ausdauer (hab zur Not diesen Krug von dem Event). Aber irgendwann wird das auch noch droppen.

Ich wünsch dir und allen anderen die mit ähnlichen Problemen zu Kämpfen haben noch viel Erfolg .

Achso und noch frohe Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## AmigaLink (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab den thread hier jetzt nur locker überflogen und frage mich echt was aus der WoW-Gemeinde geworden ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einige der geistigen Ergüssen sind ja mal wieder unter aller Kanone.

Ich für meinen teil Spiele nicht in der Oberliga.
Mein Magier hat zwar das Equipment das er ICC gehen könnte, mein Heil Schamane könnte PdoK gehen, mein DK-Tank und mein (PvP-)Jäger sind bereit für PdK. Dem entsprechend locker gehe ich mit diesen Chars durch die normalen Heros und kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln wenn ich sehe wie sich andere (mit gleichwertigem Equipment) offenbar daran aufgeilen die schlechter ausgerüsteten Spieler zu beleidigen.
Da wird ohne Sinn und Verstand mit DPS-Werten gepralt und die Leistung eines Tanks an hand dessen HP festgelegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin letztens sogar mal aus einer Gruppe geflogen weil mein Jäger Beastmaster geskillt ist. Und das in Ahn'kahet!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Geht's noch???

22k Life reichen für Hero Inis vollkommen aus. Vorausgesetzt der Tank ist Krit-Immun und es verschlägt ihn nicht in die 3 neuen Innis!
Wenn der Tank so "wenig" Life hat, dann muss der rest der Gruppe sich halt ausnahmsweise auch mal wieder ein wenig Konzentrieren!
Die IMBAroxxor11elf DPS Kanonen müssen dann halt mal ein wenig warten um den Tank Aggro aufbauen zu lassen und der Heiler muss dann halt das Chatten sein lassen und zur abwechslung mal Heilen!

Ja es ist ganz witzig wenn man sich durch eine Ini durch Bomben kann -ohne ein einziges mal Mana Tanken zu müssen- und dabei sogar der Heiler 2k DPS fährt.
(Wir haben uns letztens mal Köstlich amüsiert als wir durch TU gelaufen sind und der Dudu-Heiler -beim Trash- mehr DPS machte als mein 245er FFB-Mage.)
Aber ist es nicht viel Interessanter wenn man ein wenig aufpassen und Strategie einsetzen muss?

Wir hatten, vor ein paar Tagen, mal eine recht ungünstige Gruppenkonstellation in der "Halle der Reflektionen".
Ele-Schamie als Heiler, DK-Tank und Waffen-Krieger mit grenzwertigem Equip, mein Verstärker Schamie und der Vergelter Pala im Second Gear (das zwar ganz Ordentlich aber natürlich auch nicht gerade Perfekt ist).
Nach 3 Wipes (bei den ersten Mob Wellen) wollten die ersten schon aufgeben. Da haben der Pala und ich gesagt "Jetzt erst recht" und umgespect.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein mittelmäßiger Verstärker wurde zum T9,5 Heil Schamie, Der Pala wurde zum Tank mit 34k Life. Dadurch waren dann zumindest 3 Leute (Ele Schamie, Pala & ich) für die Ini angemessen Equipt.
Blieben die Probleme: Ich hatte in HdR noch nie geheilt, der Pala-Tank noch nie dort getankt, der DK musste in 200ter Tank-Gear Schaden machen und der Warri war nach wie vor auch nicht wirklich für die Ini ausgerüstet und kannte sie auch noch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was soll ich euch sagen? Wir haben die Ini -mit nur 2 weiteren Wipes- gerockt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ENDLICH mussten wir mal wieder schauen was wir für Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung haben!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kein stupides durch rennen mit ausgeschaltetem Hirn. DAS hat Spaß gemacht!!!

Entspanntes Marken Farmen, mit Dummheiten machen, in allen Ehren. Aber wirklich Spaß macht es doch nur wenn die Gruppe zusammen Arbeitet und Strategisch zu werke gehen muss. Oder?

Obwohl ich diesen thread hier zwar nicht weiter verfolgen werde, stell ich jetzt mal eine Frage in den Raum:
*Was macht ihr IMBAroxxor11elf Spieler (mit Equipment aus PdoK und evtl. sogar ICC) überhaupt noch in Hero Inis???*
Wenn es euch nur ums schnelle Marken-Farmen geht (die ihr ja eigentlich auch nicht mehr braucht), dann könnt ihr das ja gerne tun. Aber vergesst dabei doch bitte nicht das es auch Spieler gibt die gerade erst anfangen und verderbt diesen Spielern nicht den Spaß!!!


----------



## Darkblood-666 (22. Dezember 2009)

Naja ab PdC könnte es schon schwer werden, aber alles davor ist doch Mumpitz.
Die Leute heut zu tage sind lediglich zu faul oder unfähig den Tank mit CC zu entlasten, aber lass dich nicht entmutigen wie du hier ja lesen kannst gibt es genug Leute die da kein Problem mit haben, nur schade dass es enorm Glück braucht 4 davon gleichzeitig zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babybarb (22. Dezember 2009)

Lass Dir eines gesagt sein:

Wenn Du in die Gruppensuche gehst, kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass 4 von 5 Membern gute Ausrüstung haben. Wenn Du der 5. mit den nicht ganz so guten Teilen bist, ist das egal. Der Heiler (und ich weiß, was heilen heisst) hält Dich durch alle Instanzen incl. PDC-heroisch locker am Leben (bei den Instanzen ab Seelenschmiede würde ich an Deiner Stelle mit den Worten "Sry, mir fehlt das Equip dafür" leaven).

Ansonst zeige den 15-Minuten-für HdZ-Rushern, was Du kannst und lass Dich nicht beirren. Die Rüstung kommt von alleine, wenn Du nur genug heroische Instanzen durchmachst.

Alle, die meinen sie müssen jede Instanz in 15 Minuten abschließen, sollen sich in der Gilde eine Gruppe suchen, mit der das möglich ist.

Vergessen wird dabei leider der Spielspaß. Natürlich ist es schön, wenn man in kürzester Zeit das ganze T9-Set beisammen hat (das ich persönlich für gar nicht SOOO toll halte), aber mehr Spaß habe ich dort, wo ich nicht hingehe, 2x Kettenheilung raus lasse, einmal Kettenblitz, Blitzschlag und Erdschock und dann die 5er-Mob-Gruppe loote. zum Spielspaß gehört für mich, auch mal einen schwierigeren Gegner zu haben, der erst beim 5. oder 6. Versuch am Boden liegt. Zu Analysieren, warum wir beim 1. und 2 Versuch gescheitert sind. Die Taktik für den 3. Versuch zu verbessern, beim 5. Versuch vielleicht knapp zu scheitern und im 6. Anlauf endlich den Erfolg zu haben.

Abgesehen von all dem möchte ich Dir meinen Respekt bekunden. Ein Krieger-Tank hat es aus meiner Sicht derzeit am schwersten die Aggro bei Mob-Gruppen zu halten, weil die meisten DD´s AoE Spammen und sich nicht an den Zielen des Tanks orientieren - aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. .........

Mach weiter und verbessere Deine Ausrüstung.

Baby


----------



## Pilani (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele als Main Hunter, als Heal einen Priest und als Tank einen Warri.
Und ich bekomm den Müll immer wieder zu hören und zwar in ausnahmslos jeder Rolle.

Am meisten hat mich ein Warlock genervt (um eins klar zu stellen, ich bin mit dem Hunter Full T9-T9.5 und max. VZ und gesockelt) 
wenn ich schon keinen Schaden mache, sollt ich mit Missdirection zumindest seine Aggro ausgleichen.
In Gundrak HC! Klar.^^

Solche Naps werden dir immer wieder übern Weg laufen, da hilft wirklich nur auf Durchzug schalten.

Und um eines klar zu stellen: Als Warri mit einem Itemschnitt von 187 brauchst du mit Sicherheit KEINE VZ und Epicgems um stinknormale
HC-Inis zu Tanken. Natürlich hängt einiges vom Heal ab, aber der ist auch nicht zum Nasenbohren mitgekommen.
Die meisten Leute haben vergessen, dass man Azjol,... nicht standardmäßig zu dritt oder zu viert in 15min macht.


----------



## Bugzapp (22. Dezember 2009)

Moin zusamm,

Na dann will ich doch auch mal meinen Tanksenf dazugeben...

Ich kenne das Problem das mann als Tank zu nur nach seinen HP Beurteilt wird nur allzu gut.
Ich habe selbst einen Lv 80 Kriegertank http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n&n=Bugzapp und halte mich selbst für recht fähig.

Ich hab schon öfters in Randomgruppen (zu PreRandomtool Zeiten) Kommentare von irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen Nappeln gehört das ich ja viel zu wenig HP für ne Hero habe...von mir kommt dann meist nur der Hinweis wo sich das Inistanztor bzw der "Gruppe Verlassen" Knopf befindet.
Ich gehe Heroics fast aussschliesslich nur noch Gildenintern da es:
A) Gildenintern mit Leuten die Mann kennt und mit denen man sich versteht mehr Spass macht und  Ich meinen armen alten Nerven nicht zumuten will das irgendwelche Pfosten mich dumm von der Seite anlullen weil sie kein Stück Checkung davon haben wie Tanken funzt und mir deswegen der Draht aus der Mütze Springt...NARF !


@TE: Manche Leute vergessen einfach sehr schnell das sie selbst auch mal Kackboons waren die keinen Plan von der Materie hatten...Hey...die Ignorelist umfasst jetzt 50 Slots und mit Addons unbegrenzt von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehehe

so Long

Bug


----------



## xx-elf (22. Dezember 2009)

Es macht eh viel mehr Spass wenn der Tank nicht full Tdrölf ist, als Healer pennst du in Hc (inzwischen auch den Neuen, außer vllt Hdr ) ansatzlos ein, weil nur Erdschild/Verjüngung reicht um ansatzlos durchzukommen.

Wenn ich Hc Tanke rushe ich von mir aus selber immer durch die inis und achte nur auf das Healermana, wenn die leute mich bitten langsamer zu machen ist das kein ding. Sonst bin ich immer auf Rush gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Maxco (22. Dezember 2009)

naja, hast vllt wirklich nen bisschen wenig Leben, aber mach dir nix drauß, mir ists passiert ,als mein Eqip noch nicht so gut war, das nen Heiler sofort wieder abgehauen ist weil ich "nur" 29.000 Lebenspunkte für ne Hero hatte... ^^


----------



## Jesbi (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

bei der Gruppensuche solltest Du als Tank niemals lange auf eine Gruppe warten, gibt genug Server da draussen wo die Tanks für Heros normalerweise bezahlt werden, damit Sie mitgehen.
Also, auch wenn es schwer fällt nicht tragisch nehmen und neue Gruppe suchen.

Was das Equip angeht, hat man als neuer Tank da meistens wenig Spiel, da man erstmal alles in die Verteidigung stecken muss. Da bleibt nicht viel übrig für Ausdauer.
Ich weiss nicht wie es jetzt ist, mit den ganzen Marken, aber am Anfang von WotLK kam nach den Heros 
noch Naxx 10er und man durfte bei jedem drop,von heute gameligen T7 Teil, alle Steine umsockeln.

Zur Zeit level ich gerade einen Paladin als Tank und bin auch viel im zufälligen Dungeonfinder unterwegs, mal zur Abwechslung und für die Beutebeutel.
Man kann sich fast zu 100% sicher sein, das es immer die zZ höchstmögliche Instanz ist und man ist dann als Tank auch meistens der Kleinste.

Wenn dann mal wieder ein Jäger dabei ist, bin noch Level 54 gibt noch keine DK`s, weiss man zu 90% schonmal wer gleich Ärger machen wird. Leider sind viele dieser Jäger es vom questen gewöhnt, das ihre Pets tanken und da Sie keinen Plan haben schicken sie diese auch in Instanzen einfach mal in Mobgruppen.
Auch trifft man den ein oder anderen Plattenträger, der sich wohl nicht traut sich in der Gruppensuche als Tank anzumelden, dann aber in der Instanz meint einen auf dicke Hose zu machen.
Ich ärger mich da nicht mehr drüber, setz mich hin und trink was, bis mein Mana voll ist und dann hol ich mir schon die Aggro wieder.

Du bist der Tank also lass dich nicht unterkriegen, equip dich weiter und denk immer daran, einen DD kann man sehr viel schneller ersetzen wie einen Sockelstein. 
Es sollte Dir als Tank wirklich am A**** vorbei gehen was ein DD sagt, wenn Du deinen Job gut machst, pass noch auf den Heiler auf und gut ist. In den seltensten Fälle ist der Tank schuld, ja auch overnuken ist die Schuld des DD.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (22. Dezember 2009)

@TE:

Wenn du schon alle heroischen Instanzen bisher erfolgreich getankt hast, dann ist auf jeden Fall das Potential da :-) . Das Dumme ist, dass die meisten Spieler halt verwöhnt sind. Wenn man in Raids unterwegs ist, dann ist es klar, dass man standardmäßig auf Tanks trifft, die dann Raidbuffed 45k Life und aufwärts haben. 

Diese Spieler vergessen nun mal viel zu oft, dass Nachwuchstanks noch kein Endcontent-Gear haben und sich dies erst erfarmen müssen. Im Endeffekt sitzt man als Tank aber oft an längeren Hebel. Die DD müssen sich halt vorher überlegen, ob sie den Tank kicken wollen und dann wieder 10 Minuten über das neue Tool in der Warteschlange bleiben wollen, oder ob sie dann doch go machen. Als Tank kommt man eigentlich immer sofort in eine Gruppe.

Wenn du einige Freunde hast, mit denen du zockst, oder in einer hilfsbereiten Gilde bist, würde ich vorschlagen, dass du erstmal mit denen dir deine Ausrüstung holst, so dass die Randoms dann nicht immer am rummaulen sind. Und was die Sockelungen betrifft, so kannst du dir die Rohedelsteine ja später für Hero-Marken kaufen und musst nicht massig Gold im AH lassen. Oder wenn deine Gilde freundlich genug ist, gewährt sie dir Zugriff auf die Gildenbank und darfst die Edelsteine dort auch für dich verwenden. Du musst dir dann nur einen Juwelier suchen, der dir deinen gewünschten Stein schleift. Die meisten sind dann mit 10 Gold TG zufrieden.

Bei Verzauberungen gestaltet sich das schon schwieriger, da man nicht so sehr leicht an die VZ-Mats herankommt. Im AH sind diese meist teuer und in Instanzen muss man halt Glück haben, einen Verzauberer dabei zu haben, der einem die Waffen und Rüstungen entzaubern kann. Solltest du einen hilfsbereiten Verzauberer in deiner Gilde haben, sieht die Sache wieder etwas entspannter aus.

Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung her kann ich aber sagen, dass es stressiger ist an die Verzauberungen heran zu kommen, als an die Sockel, die man benötigt.

Notfalls musst du dich erstmal mit Random Gruppen durch die Instanzen durchbeißen, auch wenn man nicht immer nette Leute dabei hat. Aber das notwendige Equip bekommt man früher oder später schon zusammen.

An dieser Stelle aber schon mal einen Ratschlag... mach bitte nicht den Fehler jeden Sockel auf Ausdauer zu sockeln. Und alles auf Ausdauer zu verzaubern ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Als Tank brauchst du auch sehr gute Avoid-Werte! Man kann also nie genug Verteidigungs-Wertung und Ausweichwertung haben. Da sollte man schon ein besonderes Augenmaß drauf haben. Ausdauer nimmt man natürlich auch immer mit, wo es geht, aber vorrangig sollte man sich auch um die Avoid-Werte kümmern. Es bringt dir nix, wenn du 38k Life unbuffed hast, aber dafür jeden Treffer kassierst. Und wichtig ist natürlich auch das Hitcap. Sonst wirst du es später verdammt schwer haben, die Aggro zu halten ;-) .

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein paar hilfreiche Hinweise geben ^^ .


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (22. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Ich muss mal meinen Ärger Luft machen. Am letzten Freitag war es soweit, mein zweiter Charakter hat die Stufe 80 erreicht. Es ist ein Krieger und leidenschaftlicher Tank. So, was nun… na klar tanken, was sonst. Immun gegen kritische Treffer in heroischen Instanzen war ich. Meine Ausweich- Parier- und Blockwertungen lasen sich zwar nicht gerade wie ein Traum, auch meine Gesundheit könnte besser sein als ca. 21.000 bis 22.000 unbuffed. Aber immerhin war ich schon fast in allen höheren normalen Instanzen gewesen um Ausrüstung zu sammeln. Die meisten Items sind Gegenstandsstufe 187 und alle samt von rarer Qualität. Also fix im neuen wunderbaren „Suche nach Gruppe-Tool“ angemeldet für eine zufällige heroische Instanz.
> 
> „Nen bisschen wenig HP als Tank“
> „Krieger bist du der Tank?“
> ...



Hmm 22k life unbuffed ist natürlich nicht der burner.... btw bin heiler auf blackmoore/ally.... aber naja für heros is mir persönlich eigentlich sch**** was der tanks an hp dabei hat solang er irgendwie die aggro halten kann.... ich bin diszi auf etwa t9/t9,5/"t10" niveau.... wenn ich heros gehe sind beim tank praktisch 90% meiner heals eh overheal^^, daher is mir egal wieviel hp der hat.....

allerdings sag einfach das nächste den leuten da so "imba" equipped sind..... sag ihnen sowas in der richtung "ok ich hab zwar nicht soooo viel hp, aber ihr die ihr so imba equipped seit, ich will dafür dass meine hp nicht so toll sind imba dmg von euch sehen, wenn da einer unter 4,5k dmg macht is er der lowbob..." sowas in der richtung.... bist du auchnoch gruppenleiter kannste denjenigen im nachhinein auf blöd sogar kicken(falls des noch geht^^)....

wie auch immer, solltest du auf ally-blackmoore deinen char haben, whisper einfach Keksgestalt an und ich geh überall hin wo du willst.....


----------



## Yuvi (22. Dezember 2009)

Nunja mit 22k hast du sogar häufig noch weniger als die DD´s
Ich hätte auch kb mit so einem Tank da durch... 
Außerdem kommt es ja auch noch darauf an, wenn du nen guten heal hast und 5k+ dps DD´s dann geht das schon iwie.

gretz Yuvi


btw: wer ein Allods Online Beta key haben will soll mir ne PM schreiben (erste PM gewinnt)


----------



## Zentoro (22. Dezember 2009)

Nicefight schrieb:


> Hmm schon witzig das sich irgendwer immer ans Bein gep... fühlt.




Meinst Du mich? Finde seine Erzählung nur recht einseitig und sich selbst beweihräuchernd. Tutto qui!


----------



## Virikas (22. Dezember 2009)

Aus Heilersicht sag ich mal folgendes:

Mir ist es vollkommen wayne wie viel Life ein tank für ne Hero hat, solang er Critimmun ist.
Bringt mir persönlich viel mehr Spass, als den 55k DuDu inner Burg HC zu "heilen" indem ich ihm im Bosskampf ne Erneuerung raufhau und dann AfK gehen kann.

Klar hab ich auch nix dagegen, wenn die Burg in 15 Minuten erledigt ist, solangs dabei freundlich zugeht. Allerdings ist es meiner Erfahrung nach so, dass die "kleinen" Gruppen freundlicher sind, als die Gearscore > 5000 Gruppen. Und wenn der Mage sich dann mal hinsetzt um was zu trinken UND der Tank das dann auch noch mitbekommt und freiwillig stehenbleibt ist doch alles in Butter.


----------



## Uratak (22. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten.

A. Schnauze halten und nicht rumheulen. Dazu das geflame ertragen und versuchen besser zu werden und nicht die Aggro zu verlieren. Sieh das ganze mal als Herrausforderung. Wenn Du jetzt in der Lage bist, die Übersicht zu behalten und die Aggro, hast Du es später einfacher.

B. Gold farmen und Epics im AH kaufen bzw. craften lassen. Dafür hast dann kein geflame in den Gruppen und musst nicht rumheulen.

Die T9 Leute können am wenigsten dafür, dass sie einen Tank bekommen, der nunmal blau equipt ist. Abgesehen davon haben sie die ganzen Instanze in die Du jetzt reingehst schon durchgelutscht und ärgern sich vermutlich mehr darüber, Stunde um Stunde darin zu verbringen wegen 2 Frostmarken. Als Raidspieler hat man allerdings keine Wahl und muss das mitnehmen.
Wenn Du meinst, dass ich einer der bösen Menschn bin, die Dich fertig machen - pack Dir an Deine Nase. Weder ICH noch dieses Forum werden Dich von Deinen Sorgen befreien. Nur DU kannst was ändern. Sich hinsetzen und ne Runde weinen bringt da mal rein garnix. Wenn es Dir nicht passt, hör auf mit WoW.

Ich habs freundlich versucht, doch gebracht hat es nix außer witzlose Flames. Nun haste ne ehrliche und direkte Meinung. Wie Du damit umgehst ist Dein Ding. DU bist der Spieler und es ist DEIN Char - der Rest interessiert nicht. Top oder Flop - ENDE!


----------



## Zentoro (22. Dezember 2009)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Aus Heilersicht sag ich mal folgendes:
> 
> Mir ist es vollkommen wayne wie viel Life ein tank für ne Hero hat, solang er Critimmun ist.
> Bringt mir persönlich viel mehr Spass, als den 55k DuDu inner Burg HC zu "heilen" indem ich ihm im Bosskampf ne Erneuerung raufhau und dann AfK gehen kann.
> ...



Das stimmt. Teils hetzen auch diese Imba Tanks durch und verursachen durch Unachtsamkeiten Wipes die mit nem "kleinen" Tank nicht geschehen.


----------



## Exicoo (22. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn du crit immun bist passt doch alles... der healer heilt das eh locker weg und die dd's machen fett dps. 
Die Mobs fallen doch fast instant um. Also bitte, wer da meckert is bisschen blöd, es handelt sich um eine HERO INI!!! oO


----------



## iMacXX (22. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Jeder fängt mal klein an.



Du sagst es! Leider vergessen das oft die ach so tollen "imBaaa 0wN4ge r0Xx0r PWN0rs".


----------



## Uratak (22. Dezember 2009)

iMacXX schrieb:


> Du sagst es! Leider vergessen das oft die ach so tollen "imBaaa 0wN4ge r0Xx0r PWN0rs".




Schonmal dran gedacht, dass es Leute gibt, die nicht mehr das Kreisklasse Training durchlaufen wollen, weil sie seit 6 Monaten schon was anderes gewohnt sind? Sowas gibt es nicht?! Es gibt nur kleine Kinder, die in die erste Bundesliga ohne Training wollen und dann in Jogginghosen auflaufen und allen andern sagen sie seien Arrogant od. "imBaaa 0wN4ge r0Xx0r PWN0rs", wenn die sich nicht ihrem Jogginghosen Spiel anpassen. LÄCHERLICH!


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Dezember 2009)

Yuvi schrieb:


> Nunja mit 22k hast du sogar häufig noch weniger als die DD´s
> Ich hätte auch kb mit so einem Tank da durch...
> Außerdem kommt es ja auch noch darauf an, wenn du nen guten heal hast und 5k+ dps DD´s dann geht das schon iwie.



das geht schon iwie ? das ist total überzogen ! mit nem guten heal und 5k+ dds in heros, brauchst du gar keinen tank oO
die 3 neuen aussen vor


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht, dass es Leute gibt, die nicht mehr das Kreisklasse Training durchlaufen wollen, weil sie seit 6 Monaten schon was anderes gewohnt sind?


Dann sollen sie nicht in heros, denn hero-inis sind nunmal "Kreisklasse".


----------



## Uratak (22. Dezember 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie nicht in heros, denn hero-inis sind nunmal "Kreisklasse".



Bedank Dich bei Blizzard - ich hab da keine Frostembleme für die Daily reingesetzt. Da müsst ihr nunmal mit leben. Ich kenne das Problem (zum Glück) nicht, da ich selber nur Tanks habe. Die tragen T9 und somit sind meine Gruppen immer fröhlich. Wenn ich mir eine neue Klasse hochspiele sehe ich zu, dass in der Gilde frage ob die Jungs und Mädels mit mir gehen und halte andere nicht zusätzlich auf - werde dadurch auch nicht geflamt und kann fröhlich vor mich hindaddeln.


----------



## Nicefight (22. Dezember 2009)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Meinst Du mich? Finde seine Erzählung nur recht einseitig und sich selbst beweihräuchernd. Tutto qui!



Nein ich meine dich nicht persönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte das vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen.


----------



## Riear (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann dein Frust verstehen mir geht es nicht anders ausser das ich teilweise Epiq anhabe und 25k unbuffed. ich bin der Meinung die Spieler der Heiler sind im allgemeinen zu faul oder zu verwöhnt von den 40k+ unbuffed T9 trägern das sie total vergessen das jeder mal klein angefangen hat.

Ich mach das mittlerweile nur noch so das ich stumpf frage ob der Heiler seine Klasse spielen mag oder lieber nen t9 Tank haben will. Werde dadurch zwar nicht immer mitgenommen ber was solls. Ich bin der Meinung bissl mehr Vertrauen in die Tank-Spieler könnte man schon haben. und kelthuzad wurde auch nicht beim erstenmal mit 40k+ unbuffed gelegt.


----------



## wurst (22. Dezember 2009)

Ach alles schnick schnack mit dem hp und dps kram jeder fängt mal klein an und wen die leute einen nicht dabei unterstützen wollen sollen die sich nen anderen tank suchen pasta ausserdem mit 50k hp da brauchste ja schon keinen heiler mitnehmen da er sich sowieso zu tode langweilt


----------



## Wax79 (22. Dezember 2009)

Da wurde ja ein Thema aufgegriffen wo manche den Kopf schütteln und manche es recht locker sehen.

Ich persönlich hatte mal eine ähnliche Situation in Turm Hero und man beachte dabei: *Es gab das Tool noch nicht!* Das heißt also auch *KEINE 5% bonus auf Leben, Heal und Schaden!!!!*

Daily Hero war zu dem Tag Turm Utgarde, ein Gildi und ich haben Leute gesucht um die Gruppe voll zu bekommen und der Tank war das letzte was fehlte.
Nach einer Weile hat sich dann ein Orc Krieger gemeldet.
Er meinte direkt er sei noch nicht lange 80 und seine Rüssi sei noch nicht so der Knaller, aber er sei Krit-Immun.
Als er dann in Turm neben mir stand wurde ich skeptisch: Irgendwas mit 20k leben (genauen Wert weiß ich nicht mehr) und ein Blick auf die Rüssi präsentierte mir nur blaue Items und fast nix war Verzaubert.
In meinem Kopf spielte sich nur folgendes ab: "Alles Blau.. hmmm.. Er meint er sei Krit immun.. hmmm.. schnell Arsenal schauen.. 541 Deff.. Passt.. Naja ok schauen wir uns das mal an.."
Gesagt hatte ich da aber nix.

So Skeptisch wie ich anfangs auch war, um so größer war unser Respekt ihm gegenüber als wir die Ini geschafft hatten, denn: Dieser kleine Tankneuling (sein erster Char) hat ohne 5% Toolbuff auf Leben und mit Items die allesamt Blau waren getankt wie eine eins.. sogar besser als manch einer mit full t8,5 (ohne Witz), der Heiler war selbst überrascht wie stressfrei er sich Heilen ließ und es ist nicht mal ein einziger Mob stiften gegangen wo die DD's T8+ hatten!

Zu seinem Glück ist dann auch das Schwert beim Endboss gedroppt was er sich da wohl verdient hatte und somit sein erstes Epic Item war.

Und was sagt uns das? "Gute Rüssi macht noch lange keinen guten Spieler aus!" 
Es gibt auch Spieler die im ersten Augenblick wie "Kacknoobs" aussehen aber wenigstens Skill haben (von dem so mancher Pro sich ne Scheibe abschneiden kann).
Tanks kritisieren kann jeder, aber es selbst besser machen können können nicht viele.

In einen Raid hätte ich den Warri auch nicht mitgenommen, ganz klar.. Aber dieses Rüssigucken und "zu-wenig-Leben"-Urteil fängt ja schon in einer Pups Hero von verwöhnten Spielern an.
Auch ich bin verwöhnt, aber ich weine nicht um die paar Goldstücke für Reppkosten (es ist nur Spielgeld) wenns denn mal nicht so gut läuft.

Durchschnittliches Itemlevel und Sachen wie Gearscore etc. sagen genau "NULL" über den Skill eines Spielers aus und daher finde ich diese "Equipchecks" zwar ganz nett, aber genauso behindernd beim zusammenstellen einer Gruppe oder eines Raids (was ja heute auch schon teilweise übers neue Suchtool gemacht werden kann).
Erfolge vergleichen ist genauso unsinnig meiner Meinung nach, denn es könnte ein Twink sein von jemanden der die Kämpfe im Schlaf beherrscht da er mit seinem Main die Raids regelmäßig clear macht.


----------



## Bjizzel (22. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Gestern war ich HDZ4 wegen dem schönen Schild, welcher mal wieder nicht gedroppt ist.



Auch wenns jetzt nichts zum Thema an sich ist... 

Mit deinen 29k unbuffed solltest du HdR normal ja tanken können? Dann schau doch dort mal beim "Marwyn" vorbei, der könnte dann evtl. Gesplitterte Tür der Zitadelle für dich fallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das auf normal - schön etliche Male abfarmbar ohne ids und Stress - viel Erfolg!


----------



## Jaxter (22. Dezember 2009)

ehrlich gesagt habe ich meine ersten hero inis in wotlk getankt ohne crit immun zu sein.. mein heiler war genau so frisch 80 wie ich .. also ich hatte kein imba equipten heiler dabei.. aber es geht trotzdem.. es ist schon klar dass man nicht grade turm hc mit 22 k hp tankt.. aber so kleinere inis kann man sehr wohl tanken... 
lasst die leute reden. viele sind verwöhnt und kennen keine "anfänger" tanks . alle tanks müssen 35k hp unbuffed haben, damit sie vio hc tanken können XD
seit wotlk heisst es eh:

skill> all 

also gescheid spielen und freunde gewinnen .. auch wenn man grün equippt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg
jax-master-flex


----------



## Abiter (22. Dezember 2009)

Jo ein bekanntes Problem! Einige Itemgeile Spieler warten lieber ne Stunde auf einen high-encounter Tank als es mit dem zu versuchen was kommt oder sich anbietet. 

Szenen aus meinem Krieger-Tank leben:

1.
Lead " suchen tank fürn schnellen Naxx 25er run"
Tank " bin Tank und hätte Interesse"
Lead " wieviel Life hast Du?"
Tank " 34,9k unbuffet"
Lead " ne Sorry wir wollen schnell durch und wollen nen Tank mit min. 35k"
Tank " lol"

2. 
Lead " Suchen noch alles für U10 / Eq.-chek mitte Dala"
Tank " hätte Interesse"
Lead " Oh sehe grade, du hast noch 1 Teil itemlvl 200 / ne das ist mir zu unsicher"
Tank " lol das Teil hat aber 128 Ausd (Das schwarze Herz aus PdC)"
Lead " ..........." (keine Antwort mehr)

3. 
Lead " suchen Tank für Ony 10er"
Tank " blabla"

stehen vor Ony gebufft (habe die Hälfte 245Items)

Lead " Tank, bist du eigentlich Critimmun?"
Tank " looool"
Tank " die Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint oder?


----------



## Skelettkrieger (22. Dezember 2009)

Jaxter schrieb:


> skill> all



genau. darum sind ja fast alle raidfights reine EQ-Schlachten *roll*

Skill kompensiert einiges, nicht mehr alles und 22k riechen für ne Hero (die 3.3er werden allerdings eng ^^).
Trotzdem würd ich persönlich lieber mit nem etwas besser EQten & Erfahrenerem Tank durch ne Hero wollen.
Da ich selber aber Tank bin und ich auch über so dickes EQ verfüge, dass das nicht zur Diskussion steht...


----------



## Bladia (22. Dezember 2009)

Die Problematik der Missverständnisse zwischen Tanks und DDs scheint im Moment aufgrund der erhöhten Zahl von Randoms drastisch anzusteigen. Das führt auf allen Seiten zu Frust und miserablem Umgangston. Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal einen Codex für Random-Inis aufstellen, um solche Dinge zu vermeiden. 
Ich spiele meinen Pala sowohl als Prot als auch als Retri, wobei der Prot etwas besser ausgestattet ist und aufgrund des Tankmangels von mir auch häufiger gespielt wird. 
Dennoch kenne ich beide Seiten. Wenn ich als Retri spiele, ist mir meine DPS zwar nicht egal, aber ich lege mehr Wert drauf, daß keiner aus meiner Gruppe umfällt. Dementsprechend lege ich Hände auf, dispelle alles, achte auf den Heiler und spotte einem Stoffi-DD auch mal einen Mob ab, um ihn zum Tank zu schleifen, auch wenn ich im Recount dann nur Platz 3 belege. Meist braucht die Gruppe für die Inze dann 5 Minuten länger, dafür muß sie aber selten zwischendurch und außerplanmäßig den Inzen-Eingang durchschreiten. 

Im krassen Gegensatz dazu sehe ich als Tank oftmals DDs, die nur ihre DPS im Kopf haben. Todesritter, die tatenlos zusehen, wie ich mir einen Wolf laufe, um die Caster-Mobs zusammenzuziehen. Mages, die ihren Sheep-Spell oder ihre Frost-Nova irgendwann mal aus ihrer Leiste entfernt und vergessen haben. Retris, die nichts dispellen oder den Massenstun für Untote in einer verstaubten Kiste abgelegt haben. Jäger, die ihre Pets mit Knurren zwischen Mobs hin- und her hetzen und sich dann wundern, warum die Mobs den Heiler anfallen, wenn ihr Pet das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. 
Schurken, die Mobs im Stunlock halten, obwohl sie vom Tank weggezogen werden sollen, um nicht eine Pat zu adden.

Da fehlt bei sehr vielen Leuten einfach ein bißchen taktische Intelligenz. Zumal das so auch viel mehr Spaß macht. 

Am allerschlimmsten ist aber imho, daß die meisten DDs Schlachtzugsymbole vollständig ignorieren. 

Gerade wenn sich die Gruppe nicht kennt, und keiner weiß, was der Tank oder der Heiler wirklich drauf hat, empfiehlt sich doch ein etwas vorsichtigeres, taktisch klügeres Vorgehen.

Dabei ist es eigentlich sehr einfach:

1. Des Heilers Mana bestimmt das Tempo.
2. Der Tank bestimmt die Ziele und das CC, Totenkopf, Kreuz, gelber Diamant... Sind keine Zeichen gesetzt, warten alle, bis der Tank die Mobs beisammen hat und dann ist AE-Bombing angesagt.
3. Sind Mobs schwer erreichbar für den Tank und/oder droht Aggroverlust, sind diese Mobs, sofern sie nicht in der Weihe stehen, zu shaklen, sheepen, bannen oder heranzuziehen.
4. Jeder tut was er kann, um seine Kameraden zu dispellen oder aus mißlichen Lagen zu befreien.
5. Zieht ein DD mal Aggro, schleppt er den Mob zum Tank hin und nicht von ihm weg.

Mit diesen 5 simplen Regeln kann eigentlich jede Random-Gruppe jede Instanz meistern, es sei denn, sie ist wirklich total unterequippt, was aber eigentlich nur bei den 3 neuen Inis der Fall sein kann. Am Ende hat man dann das gute Gefühl, jemandem den Arsch gerettet zu haben und wirklich intelligent und mit Skill gespielt zu haben. Amen. 

Eure Thelariona


----------



## Harebrain (22. Dezember 2009)

@TE:
wenn du mit deinem krieger-tank wirklich längerfristig probleme hast, lösch den krieger und mach dir einen pala-tank. wenn du es mit dem auch nicht gebacken bekommst richtig zu tanken, lösch das spiel und such dir einen anderen zeitvertreib!


----------



## Ythnagour (22. Dezember 2009)

Das neue Dungeon System ist eine feine Sache... aber ganz ehrlich... was ist daran so schlimm einfach mal 10 runs PDC non hero zu machen, dann Burg und Violette Festung hero und dann erst die zufälligen Random Heroes? Dann solltest ein paar 200er Tank Sachen zusammen haben und es kann auch keiner mehr nörgeln


----------



## Raven76 (22. Dezember 2009)

Leider kenne ich das Problem auch als Krieger Tank ich bin bei momentan ca . 36k HP undbufd angelang aber für machen ist das wohl immernoch zuwenig ( "wir wollen nicht wipen und Artas sofort legen" so nach den Moto). Aber man pack sich bei so einer Azssage einfach nur an den Kopf und ferläst die Gruppe. Hat auf dauer wieso keinen Sinn, und befor ich mir dann noch das gefleme und gemecker anhören muß NEIN DANKE. Also Gruppen suche wieder Öfnen und weiter suchen. Ist teilweise die einfachste lösung. Und man sieht es regt sich nicht jeder auf weil doch teilweise Leute da sind die einfach lust an Spiel haben und auch mal 1-4 Wipps in kauf nehmen und darüber dann noch lachen können. Weil wie du schon sagtest jeder hat mal klein angefangen nur haben anscheinend die meisten das wohl schon vergessen. Und wenn alles nichts mehr hilft machs so wie ich und mach Dual Tank / DD. Krieger Taks werden wieso nur noch von der Seite angesehen weil sie keinen Schaden machen wie ein DK und nicht so viel HP haben wie ein Dudu.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (22. Dezember 2009)

Raven76 schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich das Problem auch als Krieger Tank ich bin bei momentan ca . 36k HP undbufd angelang aber für machen ist das wohl immernoch zuwenig ( "wir wollen nicht wipen und Artas sofort legen" so nach den Moto). Aber man pack sich bei so einer Azssage einfach nur an den Kopf und ferläst die Gruppe. Hat auf dauer wieso keinen Sinn, und befor ich mir dann noch das gefleme und gemecker anhören muß NEIN DANKE. Also Gruppen suche wieder Öfnen und weiter suchen. Ist teilweise die einfachste lösung. Und man sieht es regt sich nicht jeder auf weil doch teilweise Leute da sind die einfach lust an Spiel haben und auch mal 1-4 Wipps in kauf nehmen und darüber dann noch lachen können. Weil wie du schon sagtest jeder hat mal klein angefangen nur haben anscheinend die meisten das wohl schon vergessen. Und wenn alles nichts mehr hilft machs so wie ich und mach Dual Tank / DD. *Krieger Taks werden wieso nur noch von der Seite angesehen weil sie keinen Schaden machen wie ein DK und nicht so viel HP haben wie ein Dudu.*



bitte für mich nochmal auf Deutsch-Spraak
und zum fett geschriebenen: L2P wenn du aus diesen Gründen nicht mitgenommen wirst...


----------



## RedShirt (22. Dezember 2009)

> *Krieger Taks werden wieso nur noch von der Seite angesehen weil sie keinen Schaden machen wie ein DK und nicht so viel HP haben wie ein Dudu*



... dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein.

Wenn ein Tank nach seinem DMG, nicht nach seiner Aggrohaltefähigkeit bewertet wird... und dann ein banaler HP Vergleich kommt (weil ein Dudu ja Schaden wegblocken kann, so als Beispiel.... *darum* hat er ja mehr HP) ... da würd ich mal dezent aus der Gruppe.

Sobald Blizz einen BärenDK macht, wird das dann der Übertank. =)
Man könnte als Vorbild ja den aus dem Teufelswald nehmen...


----------



## Karius (22. Dezember 2009)

RedShirt schrieb:


> ... dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
> 
> Wenn ein Tank nach seinem DMG, nicht nach seiner Aggrohaltefähigkeit bewertet wird... *und dann ein banaler HP Vergleich kommt (weil ein Dudu ja Schaden wegblocken kann, so als Beispiel.... *darum* hat er ja mehr HP*) ... da würd ich mal dezent aus der Gruppe.



Hat echt 8 Seiten gebraucht, bis es endlich mal wieder jemand hinschreibt. 

Lesen, verstehen, merken !

Ich würde behaupten, das ganze Problem entsteht überwiegend aus dem HP Vergleich zwischen den Tankklassen was per se Schwachsinnig ist, da die Klassen nicht nur HP haben sondern der Schaden ganz anderes reinkommt.


----------



## madmurdock (22. Dezember 2009)

Harebrain schrieb:


> @TE:
> 1. Des Heilers Mana bestimmt das Tempo.
> 2. Der Tank bestimmt die Ziele und das CC, Totenkopf, Kreuz, gelber Diamant... Sind keine Zeichen gesetzt, warten alle, bis der Tank die Mobs beisammen hat und dann ist AE-Bombing angesagt.
> 3. Sind Mobs schwer erreichbar für den Tank und/oder droht Aggroverlust, sind diese Mobs, sofern sie nicht in der Weihe stehen, zu shaklen, sheepen, bannen oder heranzuziehen.
> ...



Leider ist es seit WOTL so, dass es auch ohne diese Regeln geht. Es gibt sicherlich genug, die sich die BC Zeiten, wo CC wichtigwar wieder wünschen, aber wie man an vielen Comments hier sieht, ist die Anzahl der Brainafk -"Ich brauch eh nur AOE keybinden" - User so gross geworden, dass deine Tipps laengst in Vergessenheit geraten sind.



Harebrain schrieb:


> @TE:
> wenn du mit deinem krieger-tank wirklich längerfristig probleme hast, lösch den krieger und mach dir einen pala-tank. wenn du es mit dem auch nicht gebacken bekommst richtig zu tanken, lösch das spiel und such dir einen anderen zeitvertreib!



Lol, wie n 5 jähriges Plag, dass gerade in die Diskussion der Eltern + Bekannten reinrasselt, kein Plan von nix hat, aber unbedingt seinen Senf dazugeben will. GZ zu DEM Schwachsinnspost überhaupt bis jetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolith (22. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab mir zwar nicht alles durchgelesen aber im allgemeinen kann ich sagen das 22k hp undbuffed in hero inis langt wenns nich gerade die neuen hero inis sind...
ging ja im ursprünglichen wotlk auch da hat man ja auch naxx 10 mit 24k hp undbuffed getankt. also kann ich dir sagen lass dich dadurch nicht entmutigen.

lg:Kolith

und ps: schribe immer gern klein =P


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Dezember 2009)

Atrophikus schrieb:


> Was man hier mittlerweile an Blödsinn von der lieben DD-Fraktion zu lesen bekommt geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Nur möglichst schnell durch die Instanz rushen, Embleme einsacken und fertig. Am besten gar nicht nachdenken müssen, einfach AoE spammen, am besten noch vor dem Pull. Super Sache. Wo bleibt der Spaß?
> 
> 
> Worauf ich hinauswill: diese ganzen Instant Gratification noobs sollen sich gehackt legen. ich will lieber eine nicht ganz perfekte Gruppe, sondern auch mal ein wenig gefordert sein.



Wunderbar geschrieben 11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte gestern auch so en Witzbold in der Gruppe der meinte als Eule ne Elitegrp pullen zu müssen. Einmal hab Ich ihm den Arsch gerettet. Sagte Ihm aber gleich "Das nächste mal stirbst du" der war auf einmal wie ausgewechselt wartete schön bis Ich alle Mobs an mir hatte usw.


----------



## Bummrar (22. Dezember 2009)

noja ich würd auch ungern mit nem blau equippten tank iwohin. 
für mich ist es standart, dass man als frisch 80er sich erstmal die epictanksachen schmieden lässt,so hab ich es jedenfalls gemacht, das macht schonmal gut was her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winara (22. Dezember 2009)

/ironie on:
Neulich in Elwynn: Suchen Tank für Hogger, min. 500 HP unbuffed und 500DPS
/ironie off

Zum Thema:

Jeder der hier erzählt Grün-Blaue frisch 80er nehm ich nicht mit: Wart ihr alle 80 und Full-Epic und Verzaubert und Gesockelt (Nur das Beste vom teuersten natürlich), als ihr Nexus und/oder Burg Utgarde das erstemal betreten habt?
Zu 99% dieser Schreiber sage ich- Nein das wart ihr nicht!

Das neue Gruppentool lässt es nicht zu das jemand zu niedrig-Equiptes in eine Instanz gelangt.

Und andersrum betrachtet:
Wo soll bitte Tank-Nachwuchs herkommen, wenn er nicht in Instanzen darf "Weil sein Equip zu niedrig ist"?
Ich darf als Tank in Grün-Blau nicht Nordend Normal-Inni,
Ich darf Blau-Lila nicht Nordend Hero-Inni,
Was denn noch?

Tanks werden wegen Eq nicht mitgenommen, das ihnen angeblich fehlt, bekommen können sie es aber nur dort... Wo sie nicht mit hingenommen werden.

Und ja ich hab nen DD... Mein Tank und mein Heiler lieben mich! Der Tank freut sich wenn ich pausiere (Wenn meine Aggro zu sehr steigt) Und der Heiler das ich ihm die Mobs vom Leibe halte und zum Tank ziehe.

Soviel dazu!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Dezember 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> noja ich würd auch ungern mit nem blau equippten tank iwohin.
> für mich ist es standart, dass man als frisch 80er sich erstmal die epictanksachen schmieden lässt,so hab ich es jedenfalls gemacht, das macht schonmal gut was her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und jetzt lass ihn keine Kohle haben ... denn wie jeder von uns weiß E-Bay Accounts ausgenommen kostet das Lernen für Lvl80 doch etwas mehr. Ich hab mit meinem Heiler en blau grünen Palatank durch HdB Hero geheilt mit dem Blitzerfolg am Anfang. Danach HDZ4 Timerun er bekam sein Schild .. Und nein nicht erst vor kurzem. Ich hatte da mit Heiler Equipstand Naxx Zehner und ein wenig 25er Naxx

Machbar ist sowas allemal.. Aber die meisten sind sich zu "Imbaroxxer" aka zu fein dafür solchen Tanks auch ne Chance zu geben. 

Eure / deine Überheblichkeit kotzt mich echt an ...


----------



## Bavarred (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß nicht so ganz, was hier das Problem ist auf X Seiten.

Wenn jemand mit einem solchen Equip-Stand (teilweise Questbelohnungen und dann nicht mal gesockelt/verzaubert) Hero-Inis macht, dann muss er sich nun mal zur Recht damit auseinandersetzen, dass die Leute sauer sind, weil sie wieder jemand durchziehen müssen. Und da kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das mit dem neuen Random-GS-Tool nicht passiert.

Hatte letzte Woche in HDZ4 Hero auch einen Krieger-Tank (vielleicht sogar Du persönlich) mit 22k Leben, zudem nicht crit-immun. Natürlich hab ich den als Heiler am Leben halten können. Aber nur, weil der Schami und der Off-Krieger soviel Aggro hatten, dass der eigentliche Tank kaum Schläge kassiert hat.

Wir habens in HDZ4 durchgezogen, aber noch mal würde ich das nicht machen. Lasst es mich egoistisch ausdrücken: Warum soll ich meine Zeit und mein Gold verschwenden, nur weil jemand (in dem Fall der angesprochene Tank) selber weder Zeit (NH-Inis farmen) noch Gold (Sockeln, Verzaubern) investieren will, sondern lieber den bequemen Weg gehen will?

Das hat überhaupt nix mit Können oder Nicht-Können oder DD oder Nicht-DD zu tun, sondern damit, dass man - wenn man eine faire Behandlung erwartet seitens der Gruppe - auch selbst so fair sein sollte und sagen muss: Sorry, ich gehör hier noch nicht rein, ich gehör in ne NH-Ini oder ins AH, Sockelsteine/VZen kaufen...

Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## Alka1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Bavarred schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so ganz, was hier das Problem ist auf X Seiten.
> 
> Wenn jemand mit einem solchen Equip-Stand (teilweise Questbelohnungen und dann nicht mal gesockelt/verzaubert) Hero-Inis macht, dann muss er sich nun mal zur Recht damit auseinandersetzen, dass die Leute sauer sind, weil sie wieder jemand durchziehen müssen. Und da kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das mit dem neuen Random-GS-Tool nicht passiert.
> 
> ...



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> ja nee, is klar. Ich weiß ja nicht, wenn du als Tank angefangen hast, aber die ersten 80er waren froh wenn sie herstellbare 200er epics hatten für die Heros und Tanks mit 22 k life gab es mehr als genug. Sicher werde ich stutzig, wenn der Tank weniger life hat als mein T9 Jäger, aber wir reden hier von nen hero und nicht von nem ICC 25 raid.
> 
> Wer von nem neu 80er erwartet, dass er sein grün/blaues Zeugs komplett mit epic Sockeln und den teuersten Verzauberungen voll hämmert, der hat das Spiel irgendwie nicht begriffen. Nicht jeder neue 80er ist ein twink
> 
> ...



wenn ich überleg, dass ich ewig und 3 tage noch mein bt / mh / sw zeug anhatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
22k langen dicke für ne hero. damals warst als tank der beliebteste char ... vor allem weil zu der zeit alle auf DD gespecct hatten.. für´s lvln und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab die hälfte meiner 70-80 zeit in instanzen verbracht.. aber das geht ja heute nicht mehr bei den wenigen U80.ern :/ deswegen stell ich mir das relativ schwer vor.

und damals wars halt auch noch das BC bewusstsein.. hauptsache er hält die aggro und so..


btw. hier redet keiner von epic-gems. aber nen 24 ausdauerstein für 15-20 g kann sich JEDER in sein zeug reinklatschen.. und wenns evtl. nur für 2-3 tage ist, reißt euch das auch keinen raus. kleine enchants.. irgendwas, damits grün funkelt, wenn man nen schwert anhat.. einfach irgendwas, was zeigt, das ihr euch der verantwortung bewusst seit, die ihr als tankt habt -.- 

aber unversockelt / verzaubert rumrennen und meinen "ich hab in 3 tagen was besseres..." ist einfach nur ASSI !
schließlich habt ihr auf das scheiß teil irgendwann mal B gewürfelt !


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> also wenn ich den Stuss lese, den manche Möchtegern Supertanks hier ablassen, wird mir schlecht.
> 
> Erinnert euch mal an eure ersten Schritte in Hero-Inis. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat unser Gilden-Main-Tank damals 18k-19k Life gehabt unbuffed.
> Und wir sind durchgekommen. Ab und an zwar mit Problemen. Aber das hat sich ja schnell gelegt.
> ...



ich frag mich die ganze zeit,w arum alle von aggro-probs reden ..
ich hab mir damals als tank 1-2 steine mit hit reingehauen.. im notfall schmeißt man sich ne titankette auf die waffe und besorgt sich noch nen tick waffenkunden. dann ist das alles gar kein problem mehr.

ich geh jetzt mal von meinem warri aus.. da tankst ja hauptsächlich über styles.. wo ist da das problem 4-5 aps zu fahren ? wenn man es nicht kann, dann fragt man einen der das kann. und grad wenn du nen bisschen mehr auf die mütze bekommst hast ja wut all-mass.. also auch kein ding.

klar.. ich habs tanken auch in classic angefangen, anfang bc vernachlässigt, dann gegen ende bc vom lock auf den warri gewechselt und nur noch mt gezockt. damals hattest ja 0 aggroboost und musstest dir richtig einen abwedeln um die 21/40 destrolocks nicht sterben zu lassen..


----------



## Skelettkrieger (22. Dezember 2009)

Phantomas schrieb:


> wenn ich überleg, dass ich ewig und 3 tage noch mein bt / mh / sw zeug anhatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign und 100x /sign


----------



## soul6 (22. Dezember 2009)

inferrno schrieb:


> Also was die normalen Heros angeht (PDC und die drei neuen nicht eingerechnet) kommt man eigentlich auch mit 22k locker durch. Solange der Tank Critimmun war,  hatte ich da eigentlich nicht die Probleme den am leben zu halten.
> 
> Ab PDC und den drei neuen reichen aber auch so 25-27k unbuffed wenn die restlichen stats ausreichend sind. Ich bin sowieso kein Fan von den reinen ausdauer Tanks, ich finde es angenehmer einen Tank in der Gruppe zu haben, der auch mal des öfteren ausweicht oder pariert. Dies entspricht meiner Erfahrung als Heiler und ich spiele alle 4 Heilklassen auf 80.




/und sign !!!

Genau das sind Meinungen, die für mich als Tank zählen ! Das was der Heiler sagt ist für mich aussagekräftig. Denn bitte wer außer ihm soll wissen, wie leicht oder schwer geht es ihm/ihr mit dem Tank an der Front ?!
Ich geh mit 5 verschiedenen Heilern aus unserer Gilde in die Inis und deren Meinung ist mir wichtig. Wir machen oft genug, nach schweren runs Lagebesprechung, wie wars ? sollte was verändert werden ? wo kann ich mich verbessern ?!
Ob mir ein DD oder Mele erzählt, was er von mir haben will (ob equip oder hp) ist mir echt furz egal ^^^^
Bereits erwähnt und erlebt : ich knapp 35k unbuffed (mimimi.... das is etwas wenig für Pdok 2ter Tank....wau ist der super , 39,5 k unbuffed....Fazit : 2ter Tank down, weil er wie ein Bock steht und allen dmg frißt; ich steh noch immer,
weil ausweichen, parieren und blocken vorhanden ! 
Sorry, bin abgeglitten in die derzeitige Grundsatzdiskussion HP vs. Ausweichen/parieren/blocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Darshol (22. Dezember 2009)

Harebrain schrieb:


> @TE:
> wenn du mit deinem krieger-tank wirklich längerfristig probleme hast, lösch den krieger und mach dir einen pala-tank. wenn du es mit dem auch nicht gebacken bekommst richtig zu tanken, lösch das spiel und such dir einen anderen zeitvertreib!




Wie der TE mal "nichts" von Problemen mit dem tanken an sich geschrieben hat.

Da kann man dir nur den "Vorschlag" machen deinen Forenacc zu löschen oder lesen zu lernen!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Dezember 2009)

soul6 schrieb:


> Sorry, bin abgeglitten in die derzeitige Grundsatzdiskussion HP vs. Ausweichen/parieren/blocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bringt bei Buffed soviel, wie wenn man einer Kuh das Rad fahren beibringen möchte. Nix

90% der Buffed Leser denken Stam -> Avoid.

Nur doof das es umgekehrt ist ...


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde auch nicht mit einem Tank mitwollen, der 22k Life unbuffed hat.
> Ich finde deine Motivation und deinen Ehrgeiz bemerkenswert, allerdings bin ich jemand, der auch einigermaßen schnell, aber trotzdem sicher durch heros möchte und da ist alles unter 28k Life problematisch. Vorallem weil ud ja nicht immer alles tanken kannst, sobalt mehr Schaden gefahren wird. Was natürlich bei dir noch stark am Equip liegen kann.
> 
> HP ist nunmal das wichtigste an einem Tank(nach Kritimmunität), klingt doof, ist aber so.
> ...



und dann ?
soll er sich die spielweise von nem furry angewöhnen und 20-30 min auf ne gruppe warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

clever.. wenn er crit-immun ist und selbst 20k hp unbuffed hat, dann ist das alles ohne probleme tankbar.

diskussion ende. da kommst auch sicher durch die normalen heros. ich weiß net, wer die 28k regel eingeführt hat..
wer erzählt so einen dreck ?!

ich kenn so endlos viele tanks, die als 80.er noch immer ihr t6 anhatten.. 17k - critimmun und gib ihm.. bufffood - elexiere, buffen -> 21-22k gebuffed.. da ging ALLES zu tanken. und das LOCKER !


----------



## soul6 (22. Dezember 2009)

Phantomas schrieb:


> klar.. ich habs tanken auch in classic angefangen, anfang bc vernachlässigt, dann gegen ende bc vom lock auf den warri gewechselt und nur noch mt gezockt. damals hattest ja 0 aggroboost und musstest dir richtig einen abwedeln um die 21/40 destrolocks nicht sterben zu lassen..



hihihi, den Spruch find ich ja mal geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mit dem Abwedeln.............und du hast recht........stamme auch aus der Zeit wie du und kann mich noch gut daran erinnern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieber TE, wenn´s dir die aggro klauen; sprich, wenn dich die Arkaneschüße bereits im Sturmangriff überholen, dann hast du das Recht dem DD mal kurz folgendes mitzuteilen:
"Wer die aggro hat, darf sie behalten ! " (den Spruch kennt jeder DD^^^^ und weis das dies viele rep-kosten bedeutet)

lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Dezember 2009)

soul6 schrieb:


> Lieber TE, wenn´s dir die aggro klauen; sprich, wenn dich die Arkaneschüße bereits im Sturmangriff überholen, dann hast du das Recht dem DD mal kurz folgendes mitzuteilen:
> "Wer die aggro hat, darf sie behalten ! " (den Spruch kennt jeder DD^^^^ und weis das dies viele rep-kosten bedeutet)




Mir sagte gestern einer beim Casten während ich noch nicht mal auf Charge gedrückt habe "Dann mach erstmal Aggro.." Wohlgemerkt.. Ich *stand* noch vor der Mobgruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muß nicht erwähnen das der als Erster starb ?


----------



## soul6 (22. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Mir sagte gestern einer beim Casten während ich noch nicht mal auf Charge gedrückt habe "Dann mach erstmal Aggro.." Wohlgemerkt.. Ich *stand* noch vor der Mobgruppe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehehehehehehehehehe........super ansage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
stell´s mir im moment bildlich vor ............. und werf mich grad weg vor lachen....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lg
randy


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Bringt bei Buffed soviel, wie wenn man einer Kuh das Rad fahren beibringen möchte. Nix
> 
> 90% der Buffed Leser denken Stam -> Avoid.
> 
> Nur doof das es umgekehrt ist ...



geb ich dir vollkommen recht..
bin auch nen statsbelasteter tank..
aber musste gestern in pdok 10 meine grenzen einsehen..
wenn anub mit 13-16 k reinhaut ist halt nicht mehr viel mit lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich steh mit 47k leben raidbuffed da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja.. kann auch dran liegen, dass unser heiler bisschen gepennt hat.. war schon spät. hatten icc 10.er davor.
war aber trotzdem schade.. pdok 10 und 48 try´s left.. dann anub und keiner mehr bock gehab .. -.-


----------



## Bjizzel (22. Dezember 2009)

Winara schrieb:


> Das neue Gruppentool lässt es nicht zu das jemand zu niedrig-Equiptes in eine Instanz gelangt.



Dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte wie ein GRÜN equipter tank grad vorgestern in GRUBE HERO gelangen konnte (Rest der Gruppe war im Schnitt 232 / 245 equipt)??? Und bitte sag mir net das der das hätte tanken können - mit 23k life BUFFED wär der beim 1 crit umgefallen - denn crit-immun war der in dem Zeugs unter Garantie auch nicht ^^...

Also jede normale 0815 hero sag ich nix zu nem 22k life Tank usw... 

allerdings kommt Hinz und Kunz leider - oft auch ungewollt - durch das neue SnG via Zufalls-hero in die 3 neuen heros - und DA sollten die garantiert nicht tanken. Meine Meinung... da brauchts halt einfach bisschen mehr lila am Po, so isses nunmal... Und da bringt auch weissgott wieviel Avoid / Block etc pp dann nix mehr wenn die eingehenden Treffer nicht auf nen gewissen HP Puffer treffen... Bin ja dafür, dass man zwar Zufalls-heros anhaken kann - aber dann gewissen Instanzen ABhaken können sollte, für die man eben noch nicht bereit ist...


----------



## Zooom (22. Dezember 2009)

Hier spricht der TE mal wieder:

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Mit soviel Feedback hätte ich nicht gerechnet. 

Fakt ist, unterkriegen lasse ich mich nicht. Die meisten Leute kann ich am Ende doch überzeugen, dass ich gar kein so schlechter Tank war, oder sie sagen gar nichts, was manchmal noch mehr aussagt. Bisher lag noch jeder Boss im Dreck. Und in den neuen 3 Inis war ich noch nicht (kann ich glaube ich auch nicht). Nur in PDC normal war ich bisher, und die ist wohl np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Erst wenn ich größtenteils Episch bin und eine T9 Teile mehr habe gehe ich in die HC-Variante und in die 3 Neuen. Vorher nur die "klassischen" HCs.

Mal ganz ehrlich, viele Meckern, dass Wow angeblich zu einfach sei. Wenn der Tank noch nicht so viel HP hat, die DDs auch nur 2k DpS fahren, macht es doch nicht weniger spaß. Man sollte es als Herausforderung sehen.


----------



## joszy (22. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte schon tanks in der ini die nur 22k life hatten aber nen aggroaufbau wie die formel 1
dann gibt es tanks die fast 40k life haben und nen aggroaufbau wie meine oma beim freeclimbing.

alles eine frage des handlings... 

mach einfach weiter so... den wie sagten schon unsere großeltern zu uns: gut ding will weile haben


----------



## Quintusrex (22. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, viele Meckern, dass Wow angeblich zu einfach sei. Wenn der Tank noch nicht so viel HP hat, die DDs auch nur 2k DpS fahren, macht es doch nicht weniger spaß. Man sollte es als Herausforderung sehen.




Du bringst es auf den Punkt, auch wenn es die Meisten nicht zugeben, die Leute wollen es einfach.

"Was Hirn einschalten wegen ner kleinen Hero?, da geh ich lieber!"

scheint ja mittlerweile modern zu sein.

Hauptsache die DDs können bomben was das Zeug hält, eine Taste reicht ja für Burg hero


----------



## Maxam (22. Dezember 2009)

Das kenne ich naja ich gehe seht auf AusDAUER UND HAB  so 31,6k aber als ich 26k hatte haben mich immer Jäger aufgeregt die auch so viel hatten^^


----------



## l33r0y (22. Dezember 2009)

Mein Dk hat damals anfang WotLK mit 25k hp gebuffed Naxxramas off getankt. Hc's hab ich natürlich auch gemacht warn so ca 20k hp.
Wenn der Tank kein Twink ist dauert es nunmal ein bissl! 
Wer damit nicht kla kommt ist einfach zu verwöhnt.


----------



## Denthorius (22. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, früher hat man Kritimmune Tanks genommen die weniger als 20k hatten, mit meinem Krieger bin ich ungebufft 19k! in die Heros, mit knapp 21k unbuffed nach 10er Naxx. Mittlerweile meld ich mich mit dem dd eq und Fury skill als Hero Tanker an, bis auf die neuen gehen die locker, mit gebufft 26k hp (als DD!) lach ich über die 3-6k Treffer. Das sind Heros! Keine Raids, Naxx ging in grün/blau ohne Epics clear, Ulduar ging mit itemlevel 200 clear und selbst pdk geht mit itemlevel 219+ - clear. Tank mal mit itemlevel schnitt von 251 ne Hero ini als Krieger, geht nicht kriegst keine Wut. Mit Lowgear kriegste locker genug Wut. Also Kopf hoch, spacken gibts überall.


----------



## Phantomas (22. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Ich werd noch mit meinen 28k live in hc misstrauisch angesehn, bevor du 26k als tank hast, solltest du dich garnicht in eine hc wagen, selbst als dd hab ich mehr live und ich bin Pala, kein Dudu.
> 
> Auserdem ist Avoid nicht so wichtig wie live, weil die Gegner treffen dich zwar nicht so oft, aber dafür richtig heftig.



wasn das für nen quatsch..
wie willst an 26k rankommen ohne heros ?

HEROS KANN MAN AUCH MIT LÄPPISCHEN 20k HP UND GENUG DEF TANKEN !

totaler quatsch..
und nur weil du 28k hast, hat das noch nichts zu heißen.. GAR NICHTS !

heftig .. wie heftig treffen die denn nen 22k hp tank.. ?


----------



## Ch4zer (22. Dezember 2009)

Serisa schrieb:


> tja dann pass mal auf das man dich nicht irgendwann kickt, weil du zu klein bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds immer toll mir von Leuten, die keinerlei Ahnung haben, anzuhören das sie alles besser wissen ^^

Zu dem Dungeonfinder, habe nie behauptet das der einen in jede Ini hinein lässt wenn du undergeared bist, learn2read. Das mit Grube und Halle hc steht in keinem Bezug dum Dungeonfinder, er meinte er hat bisher diverse HCs getankt und das es reichen würde, grube usw wird er niemals schaffen mit dem EQ deswegen hab ichs erwähnt ;D

Und das ich meist mit "High-End Leuten" gehe stimmt, weil ich normalerweise gintern gehe weil ich keine Lust hab auf den Mist der zum Teil beim Dungeonfinder rauskommt. 16k Mana Holypalas die nur PvPeq haben zB hf in der Grube hc, oder nen Protpala mit 23k hp unbuffed der ohne Weihe tankt. Warum sollte man sich son Stress machen diese Leute da durchzuziehen, endlos Zeit zu verschwenden und massig Reppkosten zu farmen? Kann nicht angehen das nen DD auf Heal speccen musst und die Bosse dann mit nem tank 2 dds und 2 healern totgeheilt werden, ich fahr zwar meine 5-7k aber was bringts wenn dauernd so 1,5-2,5k dps nappel sind?!

Spiele bei Effective auf Naz, immerhin unter den Top500 Gilden der Welt und zweitbeste Gilde aufm Realm nach For the Horde, worldranking top50 die vor kurzem hergetranst sind.

So wo machen wir weiter... Achja habe mit meinem Main sowieso den kompletten Content clear, von allen Uldu 10er/25er hardmoes über PDOK 10er/25er bis hin zum aktuellen ICC Content. Mein Main ist Mage und kein Tank.
Mein DK hat zwar nicht alle uldu hms aber zu der Zeit hab ich ihn noch nicht so aktiv gespielt, dafür hat er selbstverständlich PDOK 10er/25er sowie ICC locker getankt. Beide vom Equipstand ICC / PDOK 25er

Gibt nicht allzuviele Gilden die PDOK 25er 45trys+ hatten vor patch 3.3 ;D


So Serisa jetzt erzähl mir doch bitte wie ich meine Klassen, also Mage oder DK richtig spiele, ich werde dich mit Freuden wegen der kleinsten Fehler in deinen Erklärungen flamen und als Großmaul enttarnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich warte ;D


Belustigte grüße, Chazer.


----------



## thezwelch (22. Dezember 2009)

Bei dem Bullshit den hier einige schreiben frag ich mich ernsthaft, was die noch in Heros zu suchen haben. (mal davon abgesehen, dass sie ihre 2 Frostmakkerl abfarmen gehen).

Ich hab meinen Kriegertank auch letzte Woche hochgelevelt. Anfangs hatte ich auch nur 22k hp unbuffed, mittlerweile bin ich bei 28k angekommen (Durchschnittlicher itemlvl 226). Vergleichen wir das mal mit meinem DK der nen durchschnittlichen itemwert von 207 hat. Zieh ich dem sein Tankzeug an und schmeiß die Frostskillung rein kommt der ebenfalls an 28k hp unbuffed.

Warum ist das so?

Der geneigte Bullshitposter würde jetzt wohl sowas wie "olololo kacknooob, dk hat epicsteine drin" antworten, was ich wohl oder über verneinen müsste.
Der intelligente Mensch würde das wohl ein wenig auf die einzelnen Talente zurückführen, die kleinen aber feinen unterschiede der einzelnen klassen.

Natürlich hat ein DK anfangs mehr HP als ein Krieger (und ja mein dk ist schmied, ich habe meinem krieger das gleiche tankequip zukommen lassen wie meinem dk anno dazumal). Alles andere wäre in anbetracht der Schildtrageermangelung auch ein wenig unfair. Genauso ists bei Druiden. Hätten die ein Schild würden ihre Boni auf hp und rüstung ein wenig gemindert.

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Ich werd dir nichts neues sagen, als die meisten die es schon getan haben:

Pfeif auf die Gehirnamputierten. Wer mir die Aggro klat, soll zusehen wie er klar kommt. wer mir nicht die zeit lässt MINDESTENS meinen Totenkopf zu setzen, der mir in der regel zeit genug verschafft den rest anzutanken, soll zusehen wie er klar kommt. Wer keine Zeit hat und durchrushen will, soll ebenfalls zusehen wie er klar kommt, oder sich lieber auf seinen offensichtlich baldigen tot vorbereiten.

Solang du deinen Job nach bestem wissen und gewissen ausübst, ist alles ok. Die anderen sollen halt zusehen wie sie klar kommen. immerhin müssen sie in der regel warten bis sie per dungeonfinder in ne instanz kommen. als tank wirste mit einladungen überschüttet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da kommt bei mir glatt noch die Frage auf: Wenn die Tanks früher keine 50k HP ungebufft hatten, wie haben wir dann blos die ganzen Instanzen geschafft? WIE!? Ein teufelskreis...


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

thezwelch schrieb:


> Bei dem Bullshit den hier einige schreiben frag ich mich ernsthaft, was die noch in Heros zu suchen haben. (mal davon abgesehen, dass sie ihre 2 Frostmakkerl abfarmen gehen).
> .................


Du sprichst mir aus der seele^^
(mit dem ganzen text nicht nur die quote)


----------



## CaptainZer0 (22. Dezember 2009)

wenigstens warst du schonmal equip in den nonhero inis farmen, davon koennten sich so einige leute ne scheibe von abschneiden.....


----------



## Belty (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das sowieso so dermaßen lächerlich wie Jedermann jeglichen Tank ausschließlich nach seinem Lifepool bewertet...Leute, Life ist bei Weitem nicht Alles!

Ok ein schönes HP Polster aber wenn die Avoidwerte fürn Arsch sind, taugt auch ein Tank mit was weiß ich wieviel K Life nichts.


----------



## Critalicious (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann den TE voll und ganz verstehen

Jeder und zwar Jeder von uns hat mal klein angefangen, was von vielen leider immer wieder schnell verdrängt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Hab mit dem neuen Such-Tool die Erfahrung gemacht das man entweder ne sehr gute oder sehr schlechte grp findet (nur auf das Zusammenspiel bezogen)

@ alle die meinen das 22k zu wenig für´ne hero sind: das sind bestimmt die gleichen Leute die Heul-Treads aufmachen und sich beschweren das das Spiel zu einfach sei, kleiner Tipp am Rande: macht ne hero mal nur mit gear lvl 187, Ulduar 10er mit naxx 10er gear, usw. das is schon ne kleine Herausforderung und macht ne menge Spass wenn man die richtigen Leute bei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steakpfanne (22. Dezember 2009)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Und genau darum gehts. Ich habe, als sau gut equipter Heiler/DD keinen Bock, einen Tank, der sich zu schade ist sich auch nur ein bisschen Mühe im Bezug auf seine Sockel und Verzauberungen zu machen (ist in WotlK wahrlich kein Kunststück mehr) durch eine Hero oder sonstiges zu ziehen.



Also wenn man mit (z 245er Items in ne Inni geht, in der 200er Droppen, ist man selber schuld. Es ist doch klar, dass da Leute dabei sind, die wenig oder kein Epic haben. Droppen schließlich die ersten Epics dort.
Da muss man auch mal nen Gang runterschalten. Wenn du das nicht kannst geh PdK oder sonst was.


Und verzauberst du ernsthaft blaue Sachen?..


----------



## Kief (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse so Noobs die nicht so krass Equipt sind wie ich.
Das fuckt so ab wenn ich anstürme meine 50k nonkrits raus haue und der Guffeltank mit 21k Life die Aggro verliert und ICH...

AUSRASTEN KÖNNTE ICH DA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angonia (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiel selber nen Tank (Bradurin - Gul'dan) und hab teilweise auch mit dem Problem zu kämpfen, bei mir ists dann aber Pdok.. xD 
Allerdings kann ich mich aber von dem Verhalten nicht lossagen! Neben dem Tank spiele ich auch noch 2 Healer auf Dual und da machen 20k life schon erheblich was aus! Und das ist bei den Hp-Zahlen mehr oder weniger unabhängig vom Evade/Parry/block rating :>
Das Hp-polster erspart dem Heiler 1-17 Schlaganfälle pro Inze und davon abgesehn wird hier nicht bedacht das da *noch 4 andere Spieler in der Grp* die auch ab und zu mal nen kleinen oder größeren Heal brauchen-.- Und wenn man den Tank nur mittels durchcasten am Leben erhalten kann werden sich die DDs 1. über repkosten und 2. dein Manapool freuen. Naja und solange es kein Druide ist macht der Tank auch nicht genug Schaden um die drei toten DDs zu ersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es ist die Pflicht eines jeden Spielers sein Eq mehr oder minder gut zu sockeln bzw vz.. Besonders mit der neuen Entzauberungsfunktion ist das absolut kein Problem!
Es muss ja kein Berserker sein, große Potenz tuts auch und kein epischer Sockel für 200g aber 40 verdammte Gold pro Stein sollte jeder investieren können damit er der Gruppe nicht zur Last fällt sondern ihr was bringt..

Mein Tip für wäre einfach für Leute mit etwas beschissenerem Eq wäre einfach die von Blizzard gegebene Freeloot-Funktion (auch *PdC nh *genannt) zu nutzen.
Ich hab meinen Schami fast full epic gehabt bevor der 80 wurde. Es ist vllt nicht das Beste vom Besten aber auf deine 24-25k ub sollteste schon kommen und mit Shout und Sdk/Wichtel/Staminabuff (eins davon hat man wohl immer in der Grp..) kommste dann schon auf deine 30k (naja vllt noch + n *flask*^^) und dann beschweren sich auch wesentlich weniger Leute, auch wenns noch keine 40k sind.
Danach kann man dann auch gerne nochmal die Freeloot-Funktion für Fortgeschrittene (PdC hc) gehen und da auf deine 30k ub kommen^^
Über die Richtigkeit dieser Funktion/Instanz lässt sich streiten, ich find sie zum kotzen.. Aber als Mittel zum Zweck ist es einfach nur praktisch!

So und nu viel Spass beim abfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Cyriae


----------



## Hiliboy (22. Dezember 2009)

Kief schrieb:


> Ich hasse so Noobs die nicht so krass Equipt sind wie ich.
> Das fuckt so ab wenn ich anstürme meine 50k nonkrits raus haue und der Guffeltank mit 21k Life die Aggro verliert und ICH...
> 
> AUSRASTEN KÖNNTE ICH DA
> ...



Das war aber schon Ironie oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWFreak112 (22. Dezember 2009)

Mach dir nix draus, einfach so stupide lang weitermachen bis du dein equip zammhast, als Tank ist die Gruppensuche eine Sache von 2 Sekunden und es sind nicht immer iditioten dabei...


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (22. Dezember 2009)

Bleib stur und tanke einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Eq kommt ja sozusagen von alleine (Dem neuem Markensystem sei Dank)

Aber manchmal nervt ein schlechter Tank wirklich. Gestern war ich mit meinem Druiden Twink als Heiler in HdB nhc. Der Tank, ein Dk, war noch ein Neuling im Tanken, weshalb der Rest der Gruppe ein wenig Nachsicht gehabt hat. 
Aber er war einfach schlecht. Er ging in eine Gruppe rein, hat ein einziges Ziel ins Target genommen (Er hat nicht "Tod & Verfall" gesetzt) und ich hatte nach 2 Hots die Aggro vom Rest der Mob-Gruppe. Dies hat der Tank aber nicht mal gemerkt und dreschte immer noch auf den einzelnen Mob ein. 
Ich sterbe, die Heilung fehlt und wipe.
Als ich ihn darauf hinwies und ihm sagte, dass er mit "Tod & Verfall"und "Pestilenz" mit "Siedendes Blut" besser die Aggro der anderen Mobs halten kann, kam nur wieder "Tut mir leid, ich bin eben neu im Tanken". 
Ich akzeptiere es und wir probieren es nochmal. Wieder das selbe Spiel. Er hat ein einziges Target, setzt kein "Tod & Verfall" und benutzt nicht "Pestilenz" und "Siedendes Blut". Ich hab aggro, ich sterbe, Gruppe stirbt. Ich wiederholte mich und er wiederholte sich ebenfalls.
Beim nächsten Versuch lief wieder alles genau gleich ab. 
Ich legte mein Gesicht in meine Hände. So was lernresistentes habe ich noch nie erlebt. Als ich wieder auf den Desktop schaute, las ich "Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen". Das erste mal, dass mir ein DC entgegen kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrophikus (22. Dezember 2009)

Hiliboy schrieb:


> Das war aber schon Ironie oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Willst Du ihm etwa Humor unterstellen? Schäm Dich!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Auserdem ist Avoid nicht so wichtig wie live, weil die Gegner treffen dich zwar nicht so oft, aber dafür richtig heftig.




Was ein Schwachsinn... Ok du sagst selber du bist Paladin das erklärt einiges...


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn... Ok du sagst selber du bist Paladin das erklärt einiges...


Der war fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich spiel kein pala)


----------



## Rise Above (23. Dezember 2009)

Atrophikus schrieb:


> So sind sie halt, die imba-roxxor-pro-muppen. Vergessen nur zu gerne, das sie auch mal alle in blaugrün rumgeeiert sind. Nix bei denken, gerüchteweise gibt's auch Spieler mit mehr als einem halben Hirn im Schädel.
> 
> @mein vorposter: 22k unbuffed sind für hero-inzen vollkommen ausreichend, wenn derHeiler nicht im halbschlaf spielt und der Spieler vom Tank weiß, was er tut.



Ein halbes Hirn hat nichts mit der objektiven Wahrnehmung von Tanks zu tun, es sei denn du erwischst die richtige Hälfte, errate welche es ist :-)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich persönlich, dass du entweder normale Inis grinden solltest oder eine Gruppe haben solltest, die deinen Equipmangel durch Ihr gutes EQ ausgleichen. Dann sollts passen.

Ich meine die "Anfangsheroics" sollten doch gut passen, sowas wie Hallen der Reflexion kannst du ehrlich gesagt sogar ganz vergessen, die 3-hitten dich, die mobs.


----------



## blindhai (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich persönlich spiele auch nen Krieger hoch...auch als Tank, aber ich werde auf 80 wohl erstmal als DD mitgehen und die Marken in Tankequip stecken...dann bekommt man auch nicht so doofe Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Balendolin (23. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem ist ja, dass man als Tank leichter Gruppen findet. Ich habe mir einen Dk!! Tank hochgespielt, die wirklich nicht soo einfach sind und viel fressen am Anfang. Mir wurde auch oft gesagt "bissl wenig hp". Naja, ich hatte 22k. Aber egal, ich hatte eine sehr gute Skillung, wußte was ich tat und am Ende kam raus "Joa, hast gut getankt, tu aber was für dein Gear". Am Ende waren 3 Spieler so begeistert von der Spielerleistung, dass ich in die Raidgilde aufgenommen wurde und darum gebeten wurde, mich um mehr Gear zu kümmern. Tja, bring the Player, not the equipement, und für alle die in Burh hc über Tank-Gear flamen 

Would you please f*** off.


----------



## Suina (23. Dezember 2009)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Du: "Wollen wir mal los oder wollt ihr lieber 15-60 Min auf einen neuen Tank warten?"


am besten gleich nur 60min schreiben!

Was leider viele nicht begreifen ist das ein guter Tank sich nicht an der Hp-Anzahl misst, sondern daran was er einsteckt (oder eben nicht), sein Aggromanagement, Movement und immer in der Lage spontan zu reagieren zb. casts unterbrechen usw...
Wie halt schon von anderen erwähnt, zusammengefasst: Skill!

Ich denke jeder Healer heilt lieber n tank der wenig hp hat aber die auch behält als n super 50k hp "tank" der bei jedem boss einfach wie n schwarzes loch das Mana des Healers aufsaugt.

Mir ist da als Healer heute ähnliches passiert...
suchte einer n healer für die weakly, ich sprech ihn halt an und er will erst mal meine hps wissen

grade bei healern kann man definitiv keine durchschnitts-HPS festlegen weil diese zu 100% von dem Boss, dem Tank, den Raidmembern, sogar der Taktik abhängt (natürlich spielt das eigene equip und skill auch eine rolle) gearcheck is da deutlich aussagekräftiger obwohl ich auch das für sehr peinlich halte da oft leute gearchecks machen die diese selbst nicht mal erfüllen und skill lässt sich auch da nur bedingt feststellen

Ich hab ihm dann auch gesagt das man hps nicht wirklich messen kann aber natürlich kam darauf keine antwort mehr...
dennoch war ich ca. 5-10min später in der raid-ini für die weakly und musste ned mal heilen sondern durfte dmg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freunde/Gildis ftw

Ich kann nur sagen mach Dein Ding weiter, wenn möglich mit Leuten die du kennst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Sui


----------



## simplename (23. Dezember 2009)

lieber te ...ich kenne dieses problem auch nur zu gut...spiele seit ich mit wow angefangen habe einen tank...und das ziemlich gut... leider bleibt dir aber auch nichts anderes übrig ein sehr dickes fell anzulegen..den idioten gibs überall und am schlimmsten sind die trottel die fragen "wieviel hp hast du" oder " für ak25er haste aber zuwenig life nee ?" und du als tank mit 32k unbuffed tank kopfschüttelnd antwortest "lol?" ergebniss "der spieler ignoriert euch"

den ist gibt einige vollhonks da draussen die es gerne verdrängen das sie auch mal klein angefangen haben .

ist aber genauso mit den dd´s mittlerweile...bei uns gibs zb. keine lfm naxx 25er wo dd´s min. 5k dps fahren MÜSSEN ! für leute die grade mal mit t7 anfangen doch nen übler witz 

ok mittlerweile sche....t jeder auf t7 -t7,5,t8 und co und der rotz...dafür gibs ja t9 durch hero abfarmen aber da auch das problem.....

mit meiner hexe zb equip ab 200 bis 245 aufwärts,bist in grp mit einem pala tank in grp mit pdok25 hero equip,einem arms warri auch mit pdok25er hero equip einen hunter und nen bäumle...fazit der pala und der krieger haben soviel schaden ausgeteilt (der tank war sogar pltz 1 im recount) da komme ich als caster nicht hinterher..fahre in heros locker 3k dps..werde gekickt ohne was zu sagen...antwort von einem gildenmitglied des palas im whisper "mach mehr schaden" ...hallo? soviel zum thema caster und null plan.

aber wiegesagt dir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als zähne zusammen beissen und durch..irgendwann wirste so konsequent wie ich.....leute die im trade channel mit low inzen ankommen und anfangen dps gearvorraussetzung und und und anschlagen (ausser pdok und icecrownzita oder hardmodes sind) werden von mir gar nicht mehr zu kenntnis genommen......

weil das sind meist spieler die das vorankommen und des zusammenspiel in einer gemeinschaft mit anderen spielern die noch nicht viel weiter sind unheimlich bremsen und frusten... bleib auch in heros konsequent...wenn der dd meint er müsste jetzt bomben oder derbe schaden fahren und zieht aggro..lass ihn sterben irgendwann wird er merken das er omen hat und dich in zukunft länger antanken lassen..das gilt ganz besonders für die deppen die nicht fokussen können.


----------



## EisblockError (23. Dezember 2009)

Omg wer tut denn blaue Sachen verzaubern und sockeln... grüne sockel reichen da auch.

Und wenn ihr so tolle DDs seid mit eurem Super Equip, warum müsst ihr dann in Heros marken farmen?


----------



## Noldan (23. Dezember 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Omg wer tut denn blaue Sachen verzaubern und sockeln... grüne sockel reichen da auch.
> 
> Und wenn ihr so tolle DDs seid mit eurem Super Equip, warum müsst ihr dann in Heros marken farmen?



Die blauen ASD Steinchen kosten ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt und sind mit unter kaum teurer als die grünen. Also als Problem sehe ich das nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Avoid > HP < 102,4 Avoid > 50k HP Unbuffed

Wer das nicht kapiert hat beim Tanken nichts verloren.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (23. Dezember 2009)

Hätte auch ne Bemerkung zu deinen 22k HP abgegeben.


----------



## AmigaLink (23. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht, dass es Leute gibt, die nicht mehr das Kreisklasse Training durchlaufen wollen, weil sie seit 6 Monaten schon was anderes gewohnt sind? Sowas gibt es nicht?! Es gibt nur kleine Kinder, die in die erste Bundesliga ohne Training wollen und dann in Jogginghosen auflaufen und allen andern sagen sie seien Arrogant od. "imBaaa 0wN4ge r0Xx0r PWN0rs", wenn die sich nicht ihrem Jogginghosen Spiel anpassen. LÄCHERLICH!


Dein Badewasser war aber ein wenig zu Heiß, oder?


----------



## _Flare_ (23. Dezember 2009)

Wayne die Leute ... ich hab mit meinem Dk von Level 70 an getankt ... und hatte dadurch "relativ gutes " Tank-Gear und war auf rund 23k HP in Frostpräsi. ... tja, ich hab trotzdem gut getankt, HP sagen NICHTS über Können aus, mach weiter ... Upgrade dein Gear (evtl. als DD das LFG-Tool 1-2 Tage mal durchschleifen dann hast auf jeden fall schonmal den 4er Setbonus vom t9 und genügend Sockelslots für Ausdauer/Ausweichen wasauchimmer) ... lass dich nicht von Leuten runtermachen die meinen, dass ein Tank sofort MINDESTENS 40k HP haben sollte und 300% Avoid ... (ja, ich übertreibe). Gibt genug Tanks die mit t9 Equippment es nicht gebacken bekommen zu tanken und dann welche die gerade mal mit t7,5/t8 rumlaufen und NIEMALS aggroprobleme haben ... tja, Skill spielt sehr wohl ne Rolle. 

Ich wünsch dir alles gute bei deinem Krieger ... die Zeiten werden auch vorübergehen und dann wirst DU dir dann aussuchen können, ob du jmd "mitschleifst" oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantomas (23. Dezember 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Omg wer tut denn blaue Sachen verzaubern und sockeln... grüne sockel reichen da auch.
> 
> Und wenn ihr so tolle DDs seid mit eurem Super Equip, warum müsst ihr dann in Heros marken farmen?



jeder, der weiß, was für ne VERANTWORTUNG (ein wort mit dem DD´s nichts anfangen können) er gegenüber der gruppe hat.
jeder, der weiß, dass es auf die paar stats ankommt.

warum machst B auf nen ìtem, dass 5-6 dps mehr bringt ?
gleiche frage..

grad als tank oder heiler isses nunmal wichtig, dass man einstecken kann, genug mana hat, etc.
da ist nichts mit.. joah.. das geht auch so bis zum nächsten dropp ..

JEDER WILL BESSERES GEAR HABEN ! JEDER !
aber warum sind so verdammt wenige bereit, was dafür zu tun ?


----------



## Dicun (23. Dezember 2009)

@Phantomas

Du weißt aber schon, daß sich nach diesem Post DDs melden werden, die sich ihrer "Verantwortung" bewußt sind?

Und warum die Leute nicht bereit sind, etwas dafür zu tun? Tscha, sag das mal den Raid-Roxxors, die 
sich über die Triumphmarken-Schwemme aufregen...  Passt nicht ganz zusammen, Dein Post mit der Realität.

Und mal abgesehen davon: Das ist ein Spiel. Also Keep Cool und benutz´ weniger Caps Lock ^^


----------



## Khasurn (23. Dezember 2009)

Hm, also ich seh kein Problem darin einen "frischen" Tank zu heilen oder als DD Omen im Auge zu behalten. Sollte man übrigens auch bei 40 oder 50K Tanks machen, ist bisweilen nötig ^^, zumal es ja durchaus Charbuilds gibt die sowas wie Aggroreduce nur aus der Ferne kennen.

Was ich mich grade frage...
Wie kommen manche hier dazu letztlich dem "Frischling" vorzuwerfen er wolle billig durchgezogen werden um auf "eure Kosten" schneller an sein Equip zu kommen? So wie ich das sehe ist es genau umgekehrt: Ich seid zu faul, zu überheblich, zu stillos und im Endeffekt zu beschissen schlecht um was für eure "Belohnung" zu tun. Mal kurz durch ne Hero rushen? Klar, kein Problem, sowas kann man auch mit ner festen 5er Gruppe tun (auch rdm samt der Extramarken): Aber nein, das sollen ja bitte die anderen tun, kostet zuviel Zeit sich außerhalb des Tools eine Gruppe zu suchen. Keine Lust auf "Kreisklasse"? Dann bleibt weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kanns auch anders sagen: Learn to PLAY, wenn ihr WoW "arbeiten" wollt, noch dazu im Akkord, gibt euch das nicht das Recht sowas von allen anderen zu erwarten. Einer von den Spaßvögeln hier meinte ja sogar, dass er sich das Recht herausnehmen würde wollen, anderen die Benutzung des Tools zu untersagen, wenn diese nicht seinen Ansprüchen genügen...

Ganz ehrlich?
Schonmal ne Therapie versucht? ^^
Nur weil man selber nicht genug Arsch in der Hose hat um mit einem besser ausgestatteten Tank Heroinis zu tanken weil man sich noch für zu schlecht befindet.. Nunja, das sagt viel über denjenigen aus und verdammt wenig über nen 22k life "Noobtank".
(Sag doch einfach, dass du generell keine Lust aufs tanken hast, ist unverfänglicher)

Ahja, ich wiederhole mich jetzt: Wer verdammt nochmal nicht damit klarkommt das er in einem Zufallssytem auch an frische 80er gerät, sollte sich dem Zufall so nicht aussetzen. Ihr fordert von anderen das die in eure kleine Welt passen und sich genauso verhalten wie ihr es wollt? AUFWACHEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich befürchte die meisten von euch haben fürs erste eh das wichtigste verpaßt. Als Hirn verteilt wurde und sowas wie Sozialverhalten. Wenns euch tröstet: Mein Mitleid für eure Benachteiligung habt ihr. Gibts umsonst. Anerkennung bekommt dagegen derjenige, der auch unter suboptimalen *B*edingungen versucht das Beste zu erreichen. Scheint für einige hier eine unbekannte Perspektive zu sein.


----------



## Tanarook (23. Dezember 2009)

Khasurn schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ahja, ich wiederhole mich jetzt: Wer verdammt nochmal nicht damit klarkommt das er in einem Zufallssytem auch an frische 80er gerät, sollte sich dem Zufall so nicht aussetzen. Ihr fordert von anderen das die in eure kleine Welt passen und sich genauso verhalten wie ihr es wollt? AUFWACHEN!
> 
> ...



/SIGN !

Danke, dass das hier mal zum Ausdruck gebracht wurde.

Dem TE kann ich hingegen nur empfehlen zu versuchen mit befreundeten Leuten eine Gruppe zu starten und als Gruppe dem Random-HC-Tool beizutreten oder eventuell gezielt in die etwas unkomplizierteren HC's zu rennen. Alles andere sorgt (leider) aufgrund von mangelndem Sozialverhalten und dem unerbittlichen willen auf "Instanz-Rushs" nur für Frust. Das kann ich Dir als "Spät-Wotlk-Einsteiger" sagen.
Mit meinem Kriegertank war es exakt dasselbe Debakel und auch ich hatte permanent Epische STeine und die maximalen Verzauberungen drauf, hab alles mögliche innerhalb von kürzester Zeit craften lassen.

Das intressante ist, dass ich stellenweise mit knapp 40k unbuffed (je nach equip-SetUp) selbst im Turm-HC von Honks gefragt werde, ob denn schon besseres Equip in Sicht wäre...

Aber wenn es dann mal wieder heisst "Suchen Tank mit Gear + Erfahrung... bitte w/me... " Dann lächle ich und entschwinde mit einer netteren Gruppe in Raids bzw. Instanzen.

LG
Tanarook


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Dezember 2009)

Gratz, dein erster Beitrag und dann auch noch beleidigend. Viel Spaß weiterhin hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (23. Dezember 2009)

Schon witzig, wie hier einige Ausrüstung mit Erfahrung gleichsetzen. Nur weil ich ein Bayerntrikot anhabe, kann ich noch lange nicht in der Bundesliga Fussball spielen. Oder auf WoW bezogen, nur weil ich als DD ICC raide, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich nen normale Hero tanken kann

mir ist ein 22k tank, der vielleicht von der Todesmine aufwärts alles getankt hat 1000 mal lieber, als ein 40K full äpik, der bisher nur als DD unterwegs war, Marken gesammelt hat und meint er müsse jetzt tanken.


gerade mit dem neuen Tool, bleibt es ein Lotteriespiel was man bekommt. Pappnasen trifft man bei jeder Klasse, egal wie hoch der Itemlevel ist.


----------



## Lenelli (23. Dezember 2009)

ich kann khasurn nur zustimmen. schöner erster post, besser kann mans nich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBogo (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte das gleiche wie der TE mit meinem DK-twink.

Ich hatte ihn eigentilch nut als Farmchar angesetzt und bestimmt schon 3 monate keine ini mehr betreten, hatte grad so genug EQ zusammen um Krit-immun zu sein und knapp 22k hp zu haben. Bin dann über die random Suche einer gruppe zuteteilt worden und hab das auch gleich am anfang so gesagt. Die sagten dann alle, kein thema, machen wir eben bißchen ruhiger, und es ging auch super.

An den TE: Beiß dich durch, sowas einfach ignorieren, die wahrscheinlichkeit dass du mit den gleichen leuten wieder zusammenkommst ist SEHR gering


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob das vor mir schon jemand geschrieben hat, aber allen Tanks, die erst kürzlich 80 geworden und vom Equip her dementsprechend eher wenig Leben haben, kann ich nur eines empfehlen: BUFFEN!
Es gibt Trommeln, die wie Kings (einfach nur mit 8 statt 10% auf alle Werte) wirken, MDW-Trommeln, es gibt Rollen welche die Ausdauer erhöhen, es gibt Bufffood.. Kauf dir ein paar solche Dinger, kosten nicht viel, machen aber gleich ein paar Tausend HP aus.
Ansonsten: Nicht entmutigen lassen, es gibt viele "schlecht" equipte Tanks, die besser sind als die T9.5-möchtegernimba-Tanks, die zwar 50k Leben haben, aber keine Ahnung von Aggro halten.
Bin gerade kürzlich mit meinem Hexer (welcher in Bosskämpfen gern mal 5-7k dps macht) in einer Random hero gewesen mit einem Tank, der grünblaues Equip hatte. Ich habe es nicht geschafft, ihm die Aggro wegzunehmen..
Ist halt immer noch so: Skill>Equip!


----------



## VHRobi (23. Dezember 2009)

Gestern war es soweit das ich sagte, ok mein Paladin ist Heroini Ready..
Habe erst viele nonheros abgefarmt wo interessante sachen droppen können und bei einigen Fraktionen für Ruf gute sachen geholt.
Itemlvl 187-200, mit Refugium 23,7k Leben und 545Verteidigung. Da mein Pala noch Verz ist, hatt er sich nur mit dem besten verzaubert aussr Waffe, da ist nix drauf.. (verwende doch keine Epic splitter auf einer Blauen 200er Waffe^^)
Anfängertank bin ich auch nicht, hatte in BC alle Heroinis getankt, war in jedem Raid als Tank ausser SWP und wegen eines PC Ausfalls konnte ich dann schliesslich als Gilde Hand von Adal holen ging nicht Raiden und das genau 1woche vor dem 30% nerf patch. Naja immerhin halt Champion der Naaru^^

Erste Heroini angemeldet, instant Invite... Hallo Leute, sogar habe ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das ich gerade mal die Heroini anforderungen erfülle und kein IMBA ROXXOR T9 Tank bin..
Schon kamen erste dumme kommentare.. 
"lol du willst doch nicht ernsthaft mit deinem low Equip eine heroini Tanken?"
"omg mit deinem Equip kannst doch noch in keine heroini gehen.."
Hab denen gleich gesagt das man merkt das sie Noobs sind die wahrscheinlich vor kurzem erst mit WoW angefangen haben und von "imba roxxor" Typen durch sämtliche Inis gezogen wurden und Equipped.

Dann noch muss ich denen erzählen wozu heroinis eigentlich da sind, das man anfangs WotLK "man glaube es kaum" die Leute fast ausssschliesslich Blau da rein gingen und alles gecleared haben und um sich Epische Ausrüstung zu holen um schliesslich dann nach Naxxramas zu gehen und dort 219er zeugs zu holen.

HDZ4 ging es wunderbar, Heal war gut, DDs mussten sich bemühen mir die Aggro nicht zu klauen^^ aber ging alles in einem Zug ohne verluste und Timeevent blieben sogar noch 3min übrig.

Nexus, da war eigentlich der ort wo eben die oben genannten "dummen" sprüche kamen.. In dem Raum wo die eingefrorenen Typen sind 2x gewiped, beim Kommandant waren es glaube ich 4x.. wer ist schuld? natürlich der Tank, wegen seinem unglaublichen low Equip. 
Wie währe es wenn der liebe Magier mal auch auf Totenkopf geht damit ich nicht ständig Mobs abspotten muss bei denen eigentlich noch kein Schaden kommen sollte? Und mal aufhören sollte nach jeder Mobgruppe sein Recount zu posten..
Heiler meint dann das ich unglaublich viel schaden fresse und kaum zu heilen währe.. Ich sagte ihm das Wildwuchs und Pflege alleine nicht ausreicht um zu heilen, vllt bei einem imba T9 tankadin.
Da ich selber schon seit anfang Wotlk Heildudu spiele erklärte ich ihm das bitte die Hots Verjüngung, Nachwachsen und 3xHeilende Berührung auf mir drauf haben sollte und bei allen anderen auch mind. 1Verjüngung und 1xHeilende Berührung... Dudu hats nicht verstanden.. naja weiter frohes durchwipen im Nexus.. Teilweise hatte ich gar kein Hot auf mir drauf und der Dudu scheint nur Pflege zu spammen wollen.
Viele haben geleaved viele sind gekommen und natürlich ist immer der Tank schuld, nach etwas über 1stunde war Nexus geschafft-.-
"Hätten wir einen richtigen Tank gehabt, währe all das nicht passiert" meinte dann der Schurke..

Ich bekam in den heros auch einige Gegenstände, aber hab die Nase voll auf solchen Gimps zu treffen sobald verlangt wird bisschen mehr zu heilen und weniger Aggro zu produzieren dann gleich anfangen rumzuheulen..
Was hätten die anfangs Wotlk gemacht als noch kein Imba Roxxor Tank gab in heroinis? AH ich weiss, das sind die die rumheulen alles ist so schwer, Blizz nerf pls!
Naja jetzt lass ich mich von bekannten durch Inis ziehen damit dann die ganzen lowbobs die nix können ausser vllt gerade mal ihre Rota, nichtmehr rumheulen.


----------



## Tanarook (23. Dezember 2009)

*** deleted ***


----------



## Martok (23. Dezember 2009)

deshalb mein tip.

nen tank anfangen wenn das neue addon raus ist.
da hat jeder die selbe startsituation!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (23. Dezember 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Hätte auch ne Bemerkung zu deinen 22k HP abgegeben.



Ich auch ... "Heiler viel Spaß so schläfste nicht ein und los gehts." Ich muß doch mal wieder Lowgear zusammenfarmen und in der Ini dann umziehen so von Inibuffed 43k und mit Aviodance von knapp ~65 runter auf 24 k buffed und grad so 40% Avoid.. Und das es ja jeder sieht .. 

Mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis ich gekickt würde.


----------



## Virikas (23. Dezember 2009)

Imba R0xX0R T9,5 Tanks die meinen spielen zu können? Kenn ich ..
Was da immer mal wieder gut kommt ist als Healpala (ja sowas hab ich neben dem Priester auch noch) einfach mal ein klein wenig mehr Aggro zu erzeugen und Zorn der Gerechtigkeit aktiv zu haben und dann dem Tank an Kopf zu klatschen, dass er nichtmal meine Heilaggro halten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klappt allerdings nur bei nicht Palatanks.. Letztere kennen das Prinzip anscheinend schon. Nach zwei, dreimal wird auch dem letzten Deppentank klar, dass er seine Spielweise überdenken sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dicun (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch so ein T9-Tank...und ich möchte nur mal so nebenbei erwähnen, daß ich als Anfänger lieber mit T9 tanke als mit grünem und blauem Gear. Das verzeiht mögliche Fehler eher. Und nein - ich bilde mir weiß Gott nicht ein, ein RoXXor zu sein (wofür steht RoXXor eigentlich? Das man eine Ini "rockt"?)...


----------



## Pantheron (23. Dezember 2009)

irgendwie sehen das alle so mit dem gear, bei wotlk haben die leute für die ersten naxx raids noch 27k unbuffed verlangt, oder min 2k dps usw usw

heute min 35k unbuffed und unter 4k geht gar nichts, ja sicher es geht schneller und sicher ist sicher, jedoch nervt es wenn man alte inis kennt und die leute meinen nein man muss 4-5k dps haben, da frag ich mich manchmal wie es die grp/gilden damals nur geschafft haben ^^


----------



## Oolie (23. Dezember 2009)

mach mal ruhig weiter so... ich hab meinen pala-heiler dank dual-specc den zweitberuf tank verpasst und bereue es nicht... und der konnte sogar trotz 4 (!) fehlender punkte zur crit-immunität schon naxx tanken und stand am ende über jedem boss mit nem dreckigen grinsen da...

was das verzaubern betrifft.. ich vertrete die ansicht, das nur gegenstände mit der lieblichen farbe lila gepimpt werden sollten, da das blaue equip sich doch durch eine relativ geringe halbwertszeit auszeichnet und soooo reich bin ich dann nicht, das ich mir jede woche 3-4 verzauberungen leisten kann (Ja, ich bin notorisch pleite, mein goldbeutel weist immer nur so 300-600G auf^^).

leute wie uns braucht das spiel, die noch mit spass an der sache und leidenschaft zum spiel sich den horden von untoten, drachen und fehlgeleiteten zwergen entgegenstellen... das equip kommt dann stück für stück alleine.

lg, Oolie


----------



## Sejana (23. Dezember 2009)

viele vergessen wirklich das sie auch mal so klein angefangen haben..

ich selbe hatte gestern erst in hdz4 hero nen krieger tank mit nur 24k life, habe mir sein gear angeschaut und bin dann doch etwas stutzig geworden da er viel dd gear trug. fix desk, arse an und geschaut und tada, krieger is nich crit immun <.< sagenhafte 484 für ne hero.. ich habe nix gegen low hp tanks, das fordert einen als heiler, aber critimmun sollte man doch schon sein. wobei ichs schonma gepackt hab vor nem halben jahr (das war vor dem manareg nerf) nen nich critimmunen tank durch hdz4 zu heilen.. wobei ihm nur 10pkt fehlten.. 
aber das war mir dann doch zu heftig. er meinte zwar das er schon hunderte male durch die ini durch gekommen ist (aber dann am endboss grad ma 100 embleme erfolg bekommen hat xD) ohne probs, aber ich bat ihn dennoch lieber dd zu machen..

wie gesagt nix gegen low hp tank, ich heil lieber nen tank mit 21k unbuffed der critimmun is als einen mit 24k hp der mir nach 2 schlägen vom boss umfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (23. Dezember 2009)

Ist doch eigentlich wirklich einfach:

Wir Menschen sind visuell gesteuert - ist ja bekannt.

Wenn ich nun neben dir stehe in meiner Fury-Ausrüstung _(deutlich zu erkennen an den gekreuzten
Schwertern auf meinem Rücken)_ mit meinen 25 K Leben - *unbuffed* - da würde ich auch fragen

"Wo ist der Tank ?"

Ist das SO schwer zu verstehen ?

Die Gruppe zu verlassen, das kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Es sei denn wir reden von den 3 neuen 5ern.

Aber alles andere, würde gehen, wenn du dein Handwerk als Tank wirklich verstehst. Ich selbst, würde halt
auch denken "Oh mein Gott, grad 80 und eben mal kritimmun, und schon Heros farmen, wenn das mal gutgeht"

Aber mal im Ernst, auch mein Krieger war mal frisch 80 - aber 22 K unbuffed ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darshol (23. Dezember 2009)

Dicun schrieb:


> Ich bin auch so ein T9-Tank...und ich möchte nur mal so nebenbei erwähnen, daß ich als Anfänger lieber mit T9 tanke als mit grünem und blauem Gear. Das verzeiht mögliche Fehler eher. Und nein - ich bilde mir weiß Gott nicht ein, ein RoXXor zu sein (wofür steht RoXXor eigentlich? Das man eine Ini "rockt"?)...



Ähm,und "wie" bist du an dein T9 rangekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man als Grp zusammen spielt,kannste auch "nackt" ne Ini schaffen,denke ich. ^^


----------



## Secondsight (23. Dezember 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> So ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht als mein tank 80ig wurde habe ich mir erstmal ziemlich viel zeug schmieden lassen hab mir Trinkets erstellt (Juwe) und hatte dann bevor ich in meine erste ini überhaupt mit dem Char ging 28k unbuffed.
> 22k ist wirklich ziemlich wenig da hältst du am Anfang nicht viel aus zb. Wirbel von Skadi wenn du mal länger drinnenstehst usw.
> Ist ja nicht so das es Schwer ist an mehr als 22k unbuffed zu kommen wenn man will geht da viel mehr.
> 
> MfG Vizard



GZ!
Wie schon viele vor mir gesagt haben reichen 22k aus. Die meisten heiler haben eh mindestens 2,4k addheal. 
Ich hab selber mit 22k angefangen allerdings kann man durch commanding shout nochmal 2k life zurechnen.
Und seien wir mal ehrlich wenn der Tank die aggro hält ist nen Hero mob doch eh in 10sekunden down.

MfG
Second


----------



## Herr Hering (23. Dezember 2009)

Dein Gear war eigentlich völlig ausreichend nur sind die spieler heutzutage einfach schon tanks mit mind. 30k life gewöhnt , da hilft leider nur dd speccen un marken equipen


----------



## Anoram (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde ja, Hp sagen nix aus wenn der Tank skill hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (23. Dezember 2009)

> 22k ist wirklich ziemlich wenig da hältst du am Anfang nicht viel aus zb. Wirbel von Skadi wenn du mal länger drinnenstehst usw.
> Ist ja nicht so das es Schwer ist an mehr als 22k unbuffed zu kommen wenn man will geht da viel mehr.



Auch nen Tank kann da mal nen paar schritte zur Seite gehen, wenn er das ansonsten nicht überlebt. 

Und an die Leute mit "Heiler" haben eh 2.4k ZM und so ... ehh, wenn der genauso equippt ist wie der 22k HP Tank, hat der nichtmal 2k aber hält ihn dennoch am Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legotruck (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir hier diesen Beitrag durchgelesen und konnte nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Bin selbst Tank, Krieger mit Dualspecc Furor. Ich habe meinen Krieger als Tank von Level 1 an gelevelt und wirklich schon alles getankt.
1. Alle haben mal klein angefangen, ausser sie haben Ihren Tank bei ebay gekauft. Die können nicht tanken, gescheiwge Ihren Char spielen
2. Wenn ich dann die Tanks mit über 38k Hp mir anschaue, wird mir schlecht. Nur Ausdauer gesockelt und verzaubert, aber auf die anderen Werte nicht geachtet. Das sind ganz große Egos, denn, damit die am Leben bleiben, dürfen sich die Heiler zu tode heilen, was meistens den wipe des Raid´s zur folge hat.

HP ist nicht alles. Bin ein T 9,5 + equipter Tank und habe selbst nur 34,5 k HP unbufft. Dafür bin ich sowohl Crit- wie auch Hitimmun, was den heiler das Leben erheblich erleichtert.

Ich als Raidleiter nehme lieber einen Tank mit, der lust am tanken hat, als einer der meint, er sei Imba und fällt nach dreimal Pfählen in PDK tot um, weil seine anderen werte nicht stimmen.
Ausserdem, wo bleibt das die Lust am gemeinsamen Spiel? Klar wollen wir alle erfolgreich die Raid´s bestehen. Die Stressfaktoren, die meinen, sie könnten alles besser als andere und dann Leuten erzählen, die gerade erfolgreich Ihren char auf 80 gebracht haben, sie hätten zu wenig HP, können mir gestohlen bleiben.

Also, lass den Kopf nicht hängen und glaube nicht alles was man Dir erzählt. Schau Dir andere Tanks an. Das WoW Arsenal ist dafür gut geeignet, weil man alle Werte sieht. Suche Dir nee gute Gilde, die Dich auch unterstützt. Und wenn einer der DD´s meint, du könntest die Aggro nicht halten, weil er meint, er müsse DPS fahren wie blöd, lass ihn sterben. Solange bis er es lernt.

Mein Wahlspruch ist der: " Aggro ist Episch und wird beim aufheben gebunden".

Du machst das schon und wenn Du Dich nicht unterbuttern lässt, wirste bestimmt ein guter tank, auf den sich der Raid verlassen kann.

Grüsse und möge die Macht mit Euch sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke, das Problem was manche damit haben ist ja auch, dass du aufgrund des Equips in bestimmte Inis einfach nicht gehen kannst (das Tool prüft das ja). D.h. man hat bei solchen Tanks einfach nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an möglichen Inis, weil das Tool z.B. nicht in HDR "vermitteln" kann sondern nur HDB z.B..


----------



## Dicun (23. Dezember 2009)

Darshol schrieb:


> Ähm,und "wie" bist du an dein T9 rangekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie ich da ran gekommen bin? Man muss nicht nackig spielen, sondern kann auch als DD mit Marken
das T9 Equip kaufen. Und jetzt darf ich:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## lukluk (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann da als Heiler nur zu sagen das es echt nicht auf das life ankommt war neulich mit nem full T9,5 Bär als tank in Burg hc der hatte 45k life und der ist zwar nicht gestorben aber ich bin bei trashmobpacks teilweise oom gegangen von bossen ganz zu schweigen da half dan nurnoch trank und schattengeist und co.
Dagegen war ich vor ner weile mit dem bär in burg hc den musste ich erst überreden zu tanken weil er meinte mit 24k hätte er zu wenig. Dieser 24k life tank war aber am ende besser zu heilen als unser 45k imbaroxorbär.

Naja als Tank muss ich dazu leider sagen das ich selber nen Dk spiele und von Anfang an Feststand der Dk wird Tank
und mich deswegen frühzeitig damit beschäftigt habe welche werte man da braucht und welche cds man wann zünden sollte und so. Als ich dan mit meine Tank jedoch 80 wurde hatte ich anfangs auch wegen solcher leute die meinten oh ohne 30k life geht tanken nicht keine lust aufs tanken und bin als dd mit. Dann bin ich jedoch auf einen Heiler gestoßen der  mich als Tank akzeptiert hat und meinte 22k life für nen dk wären genug zum Tanken und wir sind dan mal burg aziol und nexus hero gegangen und ohne wipe und so.

Also mein Fazit als Heiler und als Tank:
Es kommt nicht auf die Anzahl der Hp an oder auf die Farbe des equips sondern darauf an wie gut jemand seine Klasse beherrst. Das trifft jedoch nicht nur auf tanks zu sondern auch auf heiler und dds da kenne ich gute beispiele für und bin teilweise selber ein gutes.


----------



## jay390 (23. Dezember 2009)

Legotruck schrieb:


> ...
> HP ist nicht alles. Bin ein T 9,5 + equipter Tank und habe selbst nur 34,5 k HP unbufft. Dafür bin ich sowohl Crit- wie auch Hitimmun, was den heiler das Leben erheblich erleichtert.
> ...


Wie recht du hast. Ich selber hab gerade neulich ein Braufesttrinket gegen Eitriggs Schwur ausgetauscht. Ich kann die ganzen 39k+ Tanks mit full Ausdauersockeln und 2 Braufesttrinkets absolut nicht haben.

Hab selber 35k HP unbuffed, dafür aber in ICC trotz des Dodge Debuffs noch 12% Dodge, 361 Verteidigung, und auch nett Parry. Ist mir viel wichtiger als nur HP HP HP. Könnte auch locker 39k haben, aber dafür wär ich viel schwerer zu heilen als jetzt. Raidbuffed bin ich trotzdem auf 45k HP, daher kein Problem.

Edit: Bin MT in PdK 10er und 25er. Und auch schon ein paar Mal in ICC reingeschnuppert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. Dezember 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, auch mein Krieger war mal frisch 80 - aber 22 K unbuffed ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hattest am anfang frisch lvl 80 vermutlich 20k als tank unbuffed... oder 17-19k mit dmg equip...
ist so als frischer 80er halt^^

btw, ja ich finde diese leute die immer leaven auch einfach nur besch*****... einfach nur idioten solche leute...


----------



## stefanstein (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich verstehe dich vollkommen und hab auch mal als Tank klein angefangen, aber man muss auch die DDs un den Heiler vertehen. Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten um deine Rüssi wenigstens auf 200 zu bringen ohne zufällige Heros Inis zu tanken. Die Zufallsini könnte ja auch eine der 3 neuen sein, was dann? Ein guter Melee bräuchte nur zum Mob laufen ohne Schaden zu machen und hätte schon Aggro. Selbst wenn du deinen Char und die Fähigkeiten perfekt im Griff hast, könnstest du mit 187er Zeugs nie diese Inis tanken.
Du hast Recht, jeder hat mal klein angefangen, aber besorg dir erst aus spezifischen leichten Inis zumindest 200er Zeug.

Grüße


----------



## Ch4zer (23. Dezember 2009)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Ich finde das sowieso so dermaßen lächerlich wie Jedermann jeglichen Tank ausschließlich nach seinem Lifepool bewertet...Leute, Life ist bei Weitem nicht Alles!
> 
> Ok ein schönes HP Polster aber wenn die Avoidwerte fürn Arsch sind, taugt auch ein Tank mit was weiß ich wieviel K Life nichts.



Thread Verfehlt. Life ist zwar nicht alles in dem Thread hier gehts aber um Tanks mit wenig mehr als 20k unbuffed, bei der Lifepool HAST(!) du kein gutes Equip, das ist einfach Fakt, da kann keiner erzählen er hätte 40% parry und 50% evade xD

Wenn wir zB in PDOK 25er Anub machen hat lediglich der MT unbuffed 50k, der der Anub tankt. Die anderen zwei Tanks, Addtanks, ziehen ihr Blockgear an, wodurch sie zwar nur so 39-40k unbuffed haben, dafür aber kein Schaden kassieren. Wenn die da mit MAXHPGear drangehen würden wären die schneller down als der Heiler nen Instant raushauen kann...

Aber Fakt ist nunmal das man mit annehmenbaren Gear, selbst wenn man keinen einzigen HP-Sockel drin hat usw. locker auf 30k kommt. Das Equip wird einem nachgeschmissen heutzutage. früher musste man was dafür tun, heute kann man sich riesig viel herstellen lassen, bis itemlvl 264!!! Die 264er Sachen sind zwar nicht günstig, aber der Rest ist mittlerweile Billig. Wenn ich überlege das ich zB mit meinem Mage für die Mondgespinstrobe und die Juwelenbesetzten Armschienen des Zauberers gute 12k gezahlt habe und das jetzt vielleicht noch 2-3k kostet wirds deutlich das man das Zeug von PDK-Niveau nachgeschmissen bekommt.




			
				stefanstein schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten um deine Rüssi wenigstens auf 200 zu bringen ohne zufällige Heros Inis zu tanken. Die Zufallsini könnte ja auch eine der 3 neuen sein, was dann? Ein guter Melee bräuchte nur zum Mob laufen ohne Schaden zu machen und hätte schon Aggro. Selbst wenn du deinen Char und die Fähigkeiten perfekt im Griff hast, könnstest du mit 187er Zeugs nie diese Inis tanken.
> Du hast Recht, jeder hat mal klein angefangen, aber besorg dir erst aus spezifischen leichten Inis zumindest 200er Zeug.



Selten so einen Mist gelesen.
"Ein guter Melee bräuchte nur zum Mob laufen ohne Schaden zu machen und hätte schon Aggro" seit wann muss man für nen Bodypull gut sein, oder Melee? Schafft jeder! in die Aggrorange von nem Mob zu laufen außerdem haben nicht nur Mobs der neuen Inis ne Aggrorange sondern jeder feindliche, sollte dir bewust sein, so wie du das darstellst schließt man allerdings nicht drauf. Da kann auch der Tank so gut sein wie er will, durch nen guten Tank ist die Aggrorange nicht außer Kraft gesetzt du pappnase xD
Du kannst nem Tank nicht vorwerfen wenn die Leute bodypullen!
Durch nen Spott hat der Tank dann halt wieder die Aggro, Spott ist als Fähigkeit unabhängig vom Equip..!
Bis auf den Schwachsinn hast du dich natürlich sehr stark von den Vorrednern der letzten 14 Seiten unterschieden... xD


Back to topic: Die HP sind nicht alles, aber an den HP kann man sehen ob der Tank gutes Equip hat. Was bringt es wenn ein Spieler, der zwar Tank spielen kann, aber keinen "Tank" hat, nur nen Charakter mit 20k HP der keine Aggro halten kann, egal wieviel Skill er hat?! Da kann er noch so gut spielen, er hat die Möglichkeit nicht sein Ziel zu erreichen.
Gib zum Beispiel einem herausragenden Kletterer ne Leiter von 2m Länge und sag ihm er soll die 5m hohe, glatte Wand raufklettern. Er kann noch so gut sein, er schafft es nicht mit dem was er hat.



Im Endeffekt erübrigt sich die Diskussion. Wenn ihr eure 20k HP habt, geht halt als DD oder so Heros und später Naxx mit Freunden und stellt klar das ihr nur auf Tankzeug würfelt und auf DDzeug verzichtet, weil ihr Eq für euren Tank braucht. Mal abgesehen davon, das keiner mehr was aus Naxx braucht bekommt ihr so Equip. Wenn ihr ein DD seid der keinen Schaden macht ist das nicht so schlimm wie ein Tank der nicht tanken kann (von den Möglichkeiten, tanken kann man schließlich lernen). Wenn ihr mit Freunden oder eurer Gilde reingeht stört es auch niemanden weil sie euch ja helfen wollen.


PS: Manchmal tuts echt weh wenn man sieht das jeder, der ne Woche WoW spielt und keinerlei Ahnung hat sich berufen fühlt Ratschläge zu geben. Es mag nett gemeint sein, ich unterstelle nicht das ihr einfach nur euren Senf dazugeben wollte, aber informiert euch doch vorher. Wenn man alles klarstellen wollen würde was hier so an geistigem Dünnschiss zu lesen ist würde man Jahre brauchen...


Gruss Chazer


----------



## x123 (23. Dezember 2009)

@ TE:

ich würde gerne mal deinen Armory-Link haben,
22k sind dann doch etwas wenig, selbst für einen frischen 80er;
viele sagen ja, dass man bestimmt genug skill (mehr als die imba-r0xx0r-80er!!!!!) hat als frischer 80er, wenn ich aber 22k hp lese wird mir doch etwas mulmig: ich meine, wenn du wirklich skill hättest, hättest du durch pdc nh etc. mindestens 24-25k.
ich kann mich natürlich auch irren, deswegen würde ich einfach gerne den armory-link sehen.

und zu allen anderen, die hier die ganzen 'imba-roxxor-tanks mit 40k-hp und überhuapt keinen skill' -flamen: guckt euch mal die großen, erfolgreichen raid-gilden an: da gibt's auch leute die nur +30 stam. sockeln und nur die wichtigeren sockelboni mitnehmen. man glaubt es kaum, aber wenn man 'Oberster Kreuzfahrer' vor deren namen sieht, glaubt man echt, ihr wärt hier alle nur neidisch und flamet die deshalb >_>.

eigentlich gibt es 3 klassen von tanks:

1. leute mit wenigen hp die spielen können, aber noch kein gutes equip haben
2. leute mit wenigen hp die NICHt spielen können, und ausserdem noch kein gutes equip haben
3. leute mit gutem equip, die spielen können.

leute mit gutem equip, die keinen tank spielen können sind mir persönlich noch nie begegnet, jedenfalls kein aktiv-raidender ohne skill (ohne skill kein raid erfolg, ohne erfolgreiche raids kein equip [ich meine nicht marken-equip]).


und an die leute die meinen, stamina < avoid/parry:

die avoid und parry werte kommen ganz alleine mit dem equip. was allerdings wirklich nicht schön ist, in jeden sockelplatz +30 stam. reinzuhauen, gibt allerdings auch leute, die damit gut spielen. imo ist man ganz gut bedient, wenn man in jeden blauen sockelplatz +30 stamina, in jeden lilanen +15parry/avoid und +15 stamina reinsockelt, in die gelben +15 deff/+15 hit u. +15 stamina; etc.


PS: nicht jeder DD ist hirnlos und nur auf seine X-dps aus. (wobei, ich spiele auf einem RP-Pve-Realm, da ists nicht so extrem mit dps, allerdings wenn dann leute von pvp servern per random-grp-tool ankommen und meinen dass man beim trash in ner hero 6k machen müsste, nervt sowas schon [musste mir das mal von nem heiler anhören >_>])

MfG


----------



## Metadron72 (23. Dezember 2009)

x123 schrieb:


> und zu allen anderen, die hier die ganzen 'imba-roxxor-tanks mit 40k-hp und überhuapt keinen skill' -flamen: guckt euch mal die großen, erfolgreichen raid-gilden an: da gibt's auch leute die nur +30 stam. sockeln und nur die wichtigeren sockelboni mitnehmen. man glaubt es kaum, aber wenn man 'Oberster Kreuzfahrer' vor deren namen sieht, glaubt man echt, ihr wärt hier alle nur neidisch und flamet die deshalb >_>.MfG



so siehts mal aus, die stats kommen eh mit den items....
und welche werte man braucht kommt einfach darauf an was man machen will. hero / anub / anub adds usw.


----------



## Grimhilda (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin der Meinung jeder hat mal angefangen und mit 22k HP kann man alle alten Hero Inis locker tanken.

Aber auch ich durfte den größen Wahn mancher nach meinen 4 Monatenpause erleben.

Mein full T7.5 equipter Tank war doch einigen zu schlecht für ne normale Hero ini.

Da kamen so nette Sprüche wie:

 "Der Heiler der dich am Leben halten kann muss erst geboren werden"


Am liebsten sind mir da so fragen wie,

 Wieviel Verteidigung hast du den?
 Antwort: 548 also genug
 Wieviel Rüssi hast du?
 Antwort: kp, ich kuck gerne nach hat aber bisher noch immer gereicht

Nö mit dir wird das nix.


Was mir persönlich aufgefallen ist das Heiler gern die Schuld an nem Wipe dem Tank zuschieben, auch wenn die Schuld eigentlich bei Ihnen liegt.
Auch gibts immer wieder oberkluge DD's die meinen dem Tank das tanken erklären zu müssen.


Meine Meinung 22k HP reichen locker für ne Hero, einfach immer brav anmelden Tanks sind immer gesucht.
Sollte einer mit deinem Equip ein Problem haben, frag ihn ober er lieber auf nen neuen Tank warten will oder ihr es doch einfach mal mit dir probiert.

Also lass dich nicht unterkriegen kommt Zeit kommt Equip(=mehr Life).

Außerdem steht jedem "Du hast zu schlechtes Equip" Schreier die Option offen sich nen eigenen Tank zuerstellen und mit lvl 80 direkt 40k HP zu haben.


----------



## mendozino (23. Dezember 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Thread Verfehlt. Life ist zwar nicht alles in dem Thread hier gehts aber um Tanks mit wenig mehr als 20k unbuffed, bei der Lifepool HAST(!) du kein gutes Equip, das ist einfach Fakt, da kann keiner erzählen er hätte 40% parry und 50% evade xD
> 
> blabla am thema vorbei
> 
> Gruss Chazer




Hier in dem Thread gehts nur nebenbei um Tanks mit 21-22k HP unbuffed. Es geht generell um Ansprüche an Tanks in Hero Inis. Und in WOTLK Hero Inis, ausser den neuen in ICC, droppen nur 200er Items. Man geht also in diese Inis wenn man noch keine (!) 200er Items hat bzw nicht überall. Nur weil jetzt die ganzen PDOK Spacken hier in 2 Minuten durchrasen um ihre Frostembleme zu bekommen für T10, sind und bleiben diese Inis die Farmbasis jedes frischen 80ers. Und genau so sind sie auch die Trainingsplatform für frische 80er. Wenn jemand hier perfekte T9 Leute haben will soll er nicht random gehen. Nur bezweifle ich das diese Wichtigtuer im Spiel genug Freunde haben die mit Ihnen durch die Inis rasen, das aber nur am Rande.
Ich habe auch Chars mit denen ich nur noch einmal am Tag random gehe wegen der Frostembleme. Einer davon ist Heiler. Ich hab mit dem Heiler noch nie eine Ini verlassen, weil mir die Leute zu schlecht ausgerüstet waren. Meine Erfahrung ist, je mehr einer auf dicke Hose macht umso weniger ist drin. Je pampiger einer daher kommt umso schlechter spielt er. Weil er vorsichtshalber sofort mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt bevor er selber als Schwachpunkt ausgemacht wird.
Deine PDOK Geschichte ist leider daneben ausser das sie uns zeigt dass du PDOK gehst, da wir hier 50 Itemlevel niedriger diskutieren.


----------



## Frederico_1 (23. Dezember 2009)

also 22 k reichen auf jedenfall für alle hero inis außer die 3 neuen und pdc 
aber solche typen gibt es leider zu genüge ich persönlich als heiler warte immer erst mal die ersten trashmob gruppen ab da sieht man ja ob es klappt oder nicht


----------



## Frederico_1 (23. Dezember 2009)

@ Grimhilda
da gibt es den ganz einfachen spruch 
tank tot= heiler schuld (solange er kei movement versaut hat und dds nicht zu wenig schaden gemacht weshalb heielr oom war)
heiler tot= tank schuld ( wie immer solange kein movement fehler beim heiler vorlag^^)
dd tot= selber schuld ( zumindest wenn er movement versaut hat bzw aggro gezogen hat)


----------



## Jalandir (23. Dezember 2009)

Beide Geschichten spielen vor bzw kurz nach dem Content Patch mit Ulduar:

Das du hast zuwenig Life hab ich mit meinem Paladin bei 5ern erst einmal gehört. Das war noch beim Leveln als 70er mit dem Schmiedekunst Def Equip.
Der Spruch "70er Tanks in BC hatten alle 25k gebufft hat mich doch erstaunt. Meine Ehrfahrungen waren da damals doch anders". In Heros hab ich das auch zu Beginn nicht gehört. Die ersten 3-5 Heros mit der Gilde gingen auch mit meinen 21-22k. Auf mehr HP kam ich da nicht, obwohl ich beide Schmiedekunst Epics hatte und alles verzaubert hatte. Danach ging ich viel Random und keiner hat da jemals an den HP rumgemeckert.

Selbst war ich auch einmal so ein Meckerer. War mit meinem Schamanen mit meiner 2nd Spec (Heiler) in Turm Hero und unser Pala Tank hatte 18k Leben und war nach Nachfragen nicht Critimmun (518 Def). Ich habs mir vom damaligen Heil-Equip und Können nicht zugetraut den da durchzuheilen. Der Vergelter der dabei war war dann so freundlich und hat umgespecct und mit den 22k unbuffed und crit-immun von ihm gings ohne Probleme.

Als DD geh ich derzeit selten in Randoms, da ist mir die Wartezeit zu lang, aber wenns dann ein Neutank ist, dann kann man sich ja auch im Schaden mal zurückhalten.


----------



## VHRobi (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte mal ein kleines gespräch zeigen das genau in diesem moment statt fand.
Ich ging mit meinem Def Paladin ins Lfg Tool auf der suche nach einer nonhero Runde..
Das ausgerechnet Seelenschmeide kam ist ja nicht meine schuld^^
Hätte höchsten gehofft auf PdC nonhero..
Mit SdR 25'424Hp, 558Def
Ausweichen 20,10
Parieren 17,45
Blocken 11,32




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja Leutz, heutzutage isses auch so schwer, auf die 30k unbuffed zu kommen, da reicht schon allein das Gear aus den neuen 3 Inis nhc. + die Marken, die dabei fallen.
Btw, ich als Heiler heil alles ab 20k HP und Critimmun, manche Heiler sollten sich halt auch mal ned so anstellen.


----------



## Bjizzel (23. Dezember 2009)

Was ich zu der ganzen Diskussion nochmal sagen wollte...

Mir als Heiler ist ein 22k HP Tank der weiss was er tut, die aggro hält und auch ma Schadensvermeidungsskills nutzt WESENTLICH lieber als diese dollen 

*40k HP tanks, die meinen permanent "pull pull pull scheiss auf Heiler, Adds oder sonstwas"-Tunnelblickenden Säcke die nach 1 Mobhit 5% Life haben weilse nur stur dumm pullen, weder links noch rechts schauen egal wer wo wie aggro zieht und net 1x was tun um net von jedem nonelite trash 10k hits zu kassieren ^^*

Also mach weiter, bleib am Ball und vor allem wie du bist und zur Not gehste halt auch (scheiss halt auf die Wartezeiten) einfach als DD durch wie der Rest der faulen Säcke die dich immer flamen - farmst so Marken und dann *zack* plötzlich full 232er gear und dann zeigste es denen mal genauso, drehst den Spieß um indem du sagst "unter 5k dps? Ihr Kacknoobs net mit mir da tank ich net"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch4zer (23. Dezember 2009)

mendozino schrieb:


> [...]
> Deine PDOK Geschichte ist leider daneben ausser das sie uns zeigt dass du PDOK gehst, da wir hier 50 Itemlevel niedriger diskutieren.



Zum einen geht es in einem zitat um ein zitat, du hast mich "zitiert" aber den Wortlaut geändert. Kannst Sachen weglassen wenn du magst aber keine neuen Sachen hinzudichten. Nur am Rande.

Ja ich gehe pdok, ja ich habe den aktuellen content schon länger clear (nur das 50try achievment von pdok 25er fehlt noch, verkacken immer 1-2trys ;/), na und?! Wieso war es nicht angebracht das zu sagen? Ich habe das nur gesagt im bezug auf die Tanks, weil DU meinste der Lifepool ist nicht alles, es kommt auch auf die andere werte an. Deswegen hab ich das mit dem Blockgear der Addtanks Anub pdok 25er geschrieben, die haben normal auch ihre 45k unbuffed aber durhc das blockgear halt nur 39-40k, was aber dazu führt das sie nicht sterben und die heiler viel weniger belastet sind.

Und auch wenn ich PDOK gehe, warum sollte das ausschließen das ich heros gehe? Brauche schließlich die neuen Embleme und das Hündchen für 100 Randoms war auch nett. Grade weil ich in so ner guten Gilde raide qualifiziret mich das umso mehr, ich informiere mich über meine Klassen und hole das Beste aus ihnen raus, wäre dem nicht so, würde ich nicht in unserem Mainraid mitgenommen weil da nur die Besten mitdürfen.

Aus diesem Grund frage ich mich ob du nur an der Meinung von unqualifizierten Spielern interessiert bist, die gerade angefangen haben oder nen frischen 80er haben, weswegen sie das ganze "mimimi-ichbinzuschlecht-getue" unterstützen?!
Stell dir vor ich hab auch so angefangen, Equip in Nonheros zu sammeln, heros zu gehen und Naxx zu machen usw. und nicht nur mit einem 80er sondern mit 4 80ern, von denen mittlerweile 2 ICC/PDOK equip und die anderen beiden noch uldueq haben. Ich hab das mit dem equippen nicht nur einmal durchgemacht sondern jedes Mal.
Ich finde deine Einstellung lustig "Der raidet schon pdok und icc? der hat keine ahnung hiervon der darf nicht mitreden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Seltem dämlich die Leute ausschließen zu wollen die Erfahrung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Meinung" von so Schwachköpfen wie dir ist eh die Beste. Sei halt offen für alle meinungen, jeder kann eine haben. So sehe ich das, ich toleriere lediglich nicht  leute die meinen sie wissen alles besser bzw. ihre Sicht der Dinge ist die einzige.

Gruss Chazer


----------



## Blutlos (23. Dezember 2009)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Der einzige, der mir als Tank was zum Thema HP sagen darf, ist mein Heiler.



Naja, ich bin DD. Ich habe versucht zu tanken und zu heilen und im Interesse der Allgemeinheit habe ich diese Ambitionen wieder eingestellt. Meine "Ausbildung", d.h. die freundlichen und geduldigen Hinweise, was man als Schadensverursacher denn so zu tun hat, habe ich allerdings bereits zu Zeiten erhalten, bevor es auf Hordenseite Paladine und bei der Allianz Schamanen gab.

Mich interessiert dementsprechend die Lebensleiste des Tanks nicht die Bohne. Wenn ein Tank aufgrund mangelnder Lebenskraft, Ausrüstung oder Fachkenntnis schwer bis gar nicht zu heilen ist, dann wird der Heiler ihn darauf hinweisen. Wenn ein Heiler einen Tank mit ausreichender Lebenskraft, Ausrüstung und Fachkenntnis nicht vernünftig heilt, dann wird der Tank ihn darauf hinweisen. 
Warum sollte ich also auch nur den kleinsten Gedanken daran verschwenden? 

Kritik am Tank darf ich dann (und nur dann!) äußern, wenn er trotz antanken lassen und ZieldesZiels gegen Singeltargeteffekte die Aggro nicht halten kann. Was mir persönlich noch nie untergekommen ist, egal bei welcher Art von Tank.


----------



## Kersyl (23. Dezember 2009)

Atrophikus schrieb:


> So sind sie halt, die imba-roxxor-pro-muppen. Vergessen nur zu gerne, das sie auch mal alle in blaugrün rumgeeiert sind. Nix bei denken, gerüchteweise gibt's auch Spieler mit mehr als einem halben Hirn im Schädel.
> 
> @mein vorposter: 22k unbuffed sind für hero-inzen vollkommen ausreichend, wenn derHeiler nicht im halbschlaf spielt und der Spieler vom Tank weiß, was er tut.


/sign.

Ist halt so. Wer nicht schon 385395 mal in der instanz war und alle achievements mit seinem first 80 des servers hat wird nicht mit burg hero genommen.
Ca so ist das halt^^


----------



## AmigaLink (24. Dezember 2009)

Dicun schrieb:


> Wie ich da ran gekommen bin? Man muss nicht nackig spielen, sondern kann auch als DD mit Marken
> das T9 Equip kaufen. Und jetzt darf ich:
> 
> 
> ...


Super Idee, dann geht er als Full T9 Tank in eine Ini und hat Null Ahnung vom Tanken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sorry, aber da ist mir ein 22k Tank aber bei weitem lieber!!!


----------



## Rainaar (24. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> 22.000 ist nun aber relativ wenig. Hast Du alles verzabert? Sockel? Gestern war ich mit meinem Warri noch schnell PDK - denkste. Mein Tank Kollege war ein DK mit unbuffed 27.000 HP ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



22k life ist als Aussage völlig unzureichend. Da müsste man schon mal wissen was Ausweichen/Parieren usw. machen.

Ein voll auf Ausdauer gesockelter 40k life Tank mit unter schneller down als einer mit "nur" 22k life der nicht jeden Schlag abbekommt. Schon mehrfach erlebt.


----------



## Renegade123 (24. Dezember 2009)

Was für utopische Lebenszahlen hat denn WoW mittlerweile? Zu PreBC waren das 'ne Menge weniger ^^


----------



## Irmeli (24. Dezember 2009)

Als Hexe ist es für mich herrlich, wieder gebannt auf Omen schauen zu müssen und einem Tank (22k) der seinen Job beherrscht zuzuschauen, wie er sein Bestes gibt!

Mach weiter so!

P.S. Dies ist wesentlich besser, als stumpfsinnig seine Castfolge in HC-Inis mit nem 50k-Tank runterzuleiern.


----------



## Blablubs (24. Dezember 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> 22k life ist als Aussage völlig unzureichend. Da müsste man schon mal wissen was Ausweichen/Parieren usw. machen.
> 
> Ein voll auf Ausdauer gesockelter 40k life Tank mit unter schneller down als einer mit "nur" 22k life der nicht jeden Schlag abbekommt. Schon mehrfach erlebt.



Ja, weil ein Tank mit unbuffed 40k Life ja nicht allein durch das Gear, ohne Sockel und Verzauberungen, bei weitem mehr Avoid hat..
Leute, ihr seid doch nicht ehrlich so dämlich oder? Wer solche Geschichten verzapft gehört echt nicht ins Internet.. Ein bisschen nachdenken wäre schon toll vorm posten.


----------



## x123 (24. Dezember 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> 22k life ist als Aussage völlig unzureichend. Da müsste man schon mal wissen was Ausweichen/Parieren usw. machen.
> 
> Ein voll auf Ausdauer gesockelter 40k life Tank mit unter schneller down als einer mit "nur" 22k life der nicht jeden Schlag abbekommt. Schon mehrfach erlebt.




Die Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.

Warum? Take This!

1. Ein voll auf Ausdauer gesockelter Tank, fast 40k unbuffed, Durchschnittliches Itemlevel 232. http://de.chardev.org/?profile=332729
2. Ein Tank der kaum auf Ausdauer sockelt: In rote Sockel +16 avoid (blaue Steinchen), in blaue +8 avoid + 12 stamina, etc.
Kein Item über Ilvl 200. Auch nur wenige optimale Enchants (nur +8 auf Brust etc.). http://de.chardev.org/?profile=332730
[Anmerkung: Links führen de.chardev.org, nix mit Keyloggern/Scam/whatever.]

Ausserdem haben beide die gleiche Skillung.

Was auffällt:

(Low-Eq im Vergleich zu Marken/PdK-10er-Eq):
-5% Avoid
-2% Parry
-Blocken in etwa gleich (Dank Talenten und heiliger Schild eh immer hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-15,3k Leben
- 2,2k Rüstung

-----------------
Wen würdet ihr lieber mitnehmen?


----------



## Tobidd (24. Dezember 2009)

als ich mit meinem Warri 80 wurde hatte er 24 k unbuffed... da war aber das ganze zeug was man herstellen kann bis lvl 200 dabei ... ist schon ne weile her... aber wenn sich frische 80 ziger in die hc´s stellen halb verzaubert nix baun lassen .... da flame ich auch weil früher hätten se die auch aus den inis vertrieben...

also vz dein zeug nimm dir bufffood und flask mit damit die anderen sehn der tut was das wir ihn mitnehmen... gilt übrigens auch für 700k dps dd´s oder frische heiler^^


----------



## Zaccar (24. Dezember 2009)

x123 schrieb:


> Wen würdet ihr lieber mitnehmen?



Am liebsten hab ich den, der nicht blind in die Melee gruppe rein rennt und die 2 Caster da drüben ignoriert, sondern der sie per Schild der Rächers silenced und an sich bindet während er ihnen mit den Melee mobs entgegen kommt und eventuell vielleicht sogar noch ne Weihe raus haut das ihm auf den 10 metern von Melee zu Castergruppe auch keiner abhanden kommt während die gruppe stressfrei Schaden fahren kann.


----------



## turageo (24. Dezember 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Random Hero..., PdC Hero erste was kam, sry hast zuwenig leben, unter 35k Unbuffed geht nix.. und kick
> Mich regen solche Leute auf wieso ich atm nur mit Freunden oder gildies gehe



Da kannste Dich echt scheckig lachen, v. a. weil ich mit meinem Pala als PdC grad rauskam, grad mal 25k HP  unbuffed hatte und die Instanz locker hero getankt hab. Manchmal frag ich mich was der Terz eigentlich soll. Sicher, für einige Bosse braucht man sicher nen gewissen HP-Pool, weil man einfach einiges wegstecken muss, aber in Heros sind mir da keine (!) Bosse bekannt. Der große HP Pool betrifft in den Heros meistens die Bequemlichkeit der anderen Spieler. Es sind nicht alle so und ich kenne genügend Heiler, die liebend gern einen "jüngeren" Tank mitnehmen, weils dann nicht so langweilig wird als wenn man ne >40k HP unbuffed Burg vorne dran stehen hat. Grad am Beispiel PDC, die echt sehr einfach ist (da ist mir manch andre Hero am Anfang schwerer gefallen) sieht man gut wie manche Leute übertreiben. Gerade den frischen 80er Tanks einreden zu wollen "HP > all" ist Käse im Quadrat. Auf "frisch 80" kannst Du Dir das als Tank gar nicht leisten, weil Du sonst zu viel Schaden einfährst, wobei Dir dann 5k HP mehr auch nix bringen würden, weil Du mehr Schläge frisst. Das kann auch durchaus sehr nachteilig fürs tanken sein, wenn man (am Anfang) zu viel auf die Ausdauer guckt. Später, wenn die Def-Werte dann mal ein besseres Maß erreicht haben, dann kann man sein Augenmerk mal auf die Ausdauer legen, aber vorher bitte nicht. ;-)

Zur Aggro: In meinen Augen hat ein DD unter anderem die Pflicht seinen Schaden mal kurz runterzufahren, wenn er merkt, dass der Tank nicht mehr mit Aggrogenerierung hinterher kommt. Das war schon vor WotLK so und das wird sich zumindest für mich so schnell auch nicht ändern. Wer meint bomben zu müssen, obwohl Omen am Anschlag ist und blinkt und tutet, der darf imho die Aggro gern behalten - ich lauf nicht jedem Mob hinterher und rettet nicht am laufenden Band überarroganten DDlern den Hintern.

Da mag jetzt wieder einer anfangen "aber das ist Dein Job als Tank". Ja, ist es, aber es ist nicht mein Job den Deppen vom Dienst zu spielen und R0xx0R-DDlern zu erklären, dass es auch was andres gibt als Schadensmaximierung und "Hossa, max. DPS!!!", wo es gar nicht benötigt wird. Der Mob muss am Ende liegen und die Gruppe sollte dann noch am Leben sein. Wenn manche Superhelden aus der DD-Fraktion nicht begreifen, dass bei einem frischen 80er Tank nicht immer unbedingt 5k DPS möglich sind, dann tut mir deren Ableben kein bisschen leid. Ein bisschen Rücksicht auf beiden Seiten gehört einfach dazu. Ich hol gern mal die Mobs wieder zurück, wenn jemand geschlafen hat oder beschäftige auch größere Gruppen bei unvorsichtigen Gruppenmitgliedern, solange nicht die ganze Gruppe gefährdet ist oder es wie gesagt immer wieder in der Instanz beim gleichen Spieler vorkommt. Dafür erwarte ich aber auch, dass nach ner Anmerkung nicht gleich auf beleidigtem Kleinkindniveau die Gruppe verlassen wird, sondern dass man einfach danach besser aufpasst.

@TE: Mach Dir keinen Kopf drüber, das geht beinahe jedem so, der nicht von der Gilde überall durchgezogen wird/wurde (denn auch für die Marken musste man ja schon immer Hero gehen und selbst mit dem neuen SnG Random non hero würds ewig dauern). Lass dich nicht davon beirren und mach einfach weiter. Pack die Typen schnellstmöglich auf Igno, das erspart Dir zukünftige Ärgernisse. Ich persönlich möchte solche Mitspieler gar nicht in meinen Gruppen sehen. Auf solche Helden mit der Ausdruckweise ausm Vorstadtghetto kann ich verzichten. ^^

MfG

Edit: An die "T9 gegen Marken"-Schreier: Wo kriegt Ihr denn bitte die Marken her? Kauft Ihr die für Gold beim Händler? Oder steht da irgendwo ein NPC (den ich bis jetzt noch nicht endeckt habe) und verschenkt die? OMG... Ihr habt aber schon begriffen, dass der TE die Probleme in den Heros hat, in die er auch rein zufällig rein muss, wenn er die Marken möchte. Oh und btw... manche Leute möchte den Content der Reihenfolge nach machen und eben nicht alles in die Rückseite geschoben kriegen. -.-


----------



## AmigaLink (24. Dezember 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> *An die "T9 gegen Marken"-Schreier: Wo kriegt Ihr denn bitte die Marken her?* Kauft Ihr die für Gold beim Händler? Oder steht da irgendwo ein NPC (den ich bis jetzt noch nicht endeckt habe) und verschenkt die? OMG... *Ihr habt aber schon begriffen, dass der TE die Probleme in den Heros hat, in die er auch rein zufällig rein muss, wenn er die Marken möchte.* *Oh und btw... manche Leute möchte den Content der Reihenfolge nach machen und eben nicht alles in die Rückseite geschoben kriegen.* -.-


/ sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenne das Problem Augen zu und durch.
Durfte schonmal die Gruppe verlassen, noch vor dem Tool, weil der Heiler überzeugt war mit ILevel 200 hält man keine HC durch.

Einfach durch halten und Zähne zusammen beißen. Ein guter Tipp mit 21k - 22k bist start bereit für fast jede HC. Ausnahme hier ist vielleicht Azjol, da es dort teilweise echt bissel zur Sache geht und vielleicht noch der Turm und natürlich PDC HC. Aber PDC Normal ist dicke Drin.

Aber HP sind in HC eh nicht alles. Wer nur nach HP schaut, hat verloren. PVP Ausrüstung hat anfangs mehr HP, als Tankausrüstung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber hat es auch andere praktische Stats ;p wie Def etc.

Nein wurde schon oft aus Gruppen anfangs geworfen, durfte nicht mit zu wenig HP etc. Kenne das zu gut. Aber die meisten, die dass raushauen, zocken DD. Nicht alle DDs sagen das, aber schon von vielen DDs mit angehört. Vorallem weil die ja genau wissen, was gutes EQ für Tanks ist. Hatte auch mal einen Heiler, der gesagt hatte er schaft iLevel200 nicht gegen zu heilen in Drak'tharon Keep ... er selbst hatte so 216-236er Items. Spricht das jetzt für den Heiler oder gegen den Tank ^^ oder gar gegen den Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Nein du brauchst als Tank ein dickes Fell, dass ist leider so. Denn die meisten wissen eh alles besser als du, Targets sind unwichtig man killt ja eh alle und überhaupt 22k HP ist viel zu wenig für ein Tank. Die meisten die es raushauen, waren vorher in solchen Gruppe mit drin. Wo der Tank einschläft in HC und den Heiler es nicht stört, dass die Mobs nicht nur auf den Tank gehen. Solche Gruppe kennen diese Typen meisten nur, die eben nur Markenfarmen und selbst die nur für Twinks oder 2. EQ. Solche Gruppe wollen die haben und im Raid, dann aber scheitern wenn die Welle von Links kommt oder von Rechts =) Daher nicht ernst nehmen, entweder versuchen sie es oder lassen es. Hat echt ewig gedauert bis ich mal gute HP hatte. Meine das Prob ist eben man kommt eines Tages an den Punkt, dass man nicht wirklich höher kommt durch Questen und normale Inis. Also muss man HC, dass war bei mir auch so gegen 22k HP rum. Naja dannach farmste wie blöde HCs ab. Naja und dann kommst langsam an die 24-25 k HP. Ab dann ist eigentlich so gut wie jede HC drin. Ab dann ist alles überstanden ;p aber das schlimmste ist echt an die ertsen Marken zu kommen ;p Damit man diesen Punkt überschreitet. Was hilft sind halt Schmied/Juwelier als Kombo. Ist echt sehr praktisch da kannte dir durch Edelsteine immer noch die Fehlende Punkte geben lassen und damit auch mal mehr HP machen oder eben DEf, wenn du sie brauchst. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Aber an sich ist das wichtigste dickes Fell. Die DDs warten im Looking for Group Tool ^^ nicht die Tanks. Daher wayne, wenn solche Leute meinen ... dann kannste es nicht ändern. Entweder sie versuchen es oder sie lassen es und fertig. Aber es gibt diesen Punkt wo man nur noch mit einigen HC Items diese Grenze überschreiten kann und natürlich mit Marken items. Daher PDC normal ganz oft besuchen, Trinket, Stiefel etc. ist alles super dort drin ^^


----------



## SkyPalace (24. Dezember 2009)

verstehe beide seiten is halt für beide nicht einfach
dat kommt abba auch nur weil dat sng nit hinhaut

wie kann es denn sein des 4 leute mit nem gear von 244 aufwärts nen tank mit 187 dazu bekommen, dat kann ja nich gutgehn, naja normal schon denn healt er ihn mit einmal heilen halt ganz um seine 22-25k life abba dat is dann auch einfach zu viel arbeit für nix

sollen dat system anpassen, mit jedem schlag siehste wie die aggro steigt 0, 56, 87, 112, 22x und ups, abba wie dat tänklein schon sagt, wieso nen dmg stopp einlegen ? noch 2 schläge mehr und er liegt eh .... maximal 15 stufen equip unterschied wäre besser ...


----------



## ÜberNoob (24. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Ich verzaubere und sockel selbstverständlich nur epische Ausrüstung maximal. So wie meine Schultern mit dem +30 Ausdauer Stein. Leute wie du, sind wohl genau die die ich meine.



gewöhn dich dran. 
Wenn du keine 30 Stamina Steine hast sondern nur 18 bist du der Kacknoob
Wenn du auch nur eins deiner items nicht perfekt verzaubert hast bist du der Kacknoob, 
Wenn du irgendwo blau statt lila anhast bist du kacknoob, 
Keine 100k HP? kacknoob. 
Kein T17 Kacknoob
Und eh: Kacknoob.

99.5% der Leute denkt sie wären imbauberroxxors, und alle andern wären der Abschaum den man als Fußabtreter benutzen darf. 
Gewöhn dich dran, oder spiel ein spiel mit weniger egozentrischen kiddies als wow sie hat.


----------



## x123 (24. Dezember 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> 99.5% der Leute denkt sie wären imbauberroxxors, und alle andern wären der Abschaum den man als Fußabtreter benutzen darf.
> Gewöhn dich dran, oder spiel ein spiel mit weniger egozentrischen kiddies als wow sie hat.



Falsch,
99,5% der Leute denken, dass 99,5% der Leute imbar0xx0r-Typen wären.
Deswegen ist die WoW-Comm. auch so wie sie ist >_>


----------



## SkyPalace (24. Dezember 2009)

@28
"Wir haben 10er Naxx auch zu fünf gemacht"

den les ich ja jetzt erst ^^
lächel dat abba nu nich dein ernst oder ?

bekommst mecker wegen fehlender dps inner inze ? du weisst abba schon wenn ihr da zu fünft durch seid ... des du 4 fahren müsstest jeder der 3 um die 4 und der tank gute 2,5+ ?
und dat ohne buffs bei 5e leuten, weil die rollen gibts erst seit kurzem
sry abba da haut was nit hin
4k und mecker ? never erzähl mir was vom storch


----------



## spacekeks007 (24. Dezember 2009)

die antwort lautet cc... kennen die leute nicht mehr geht ihnen nicht schnell genug sonnst würden 22k- -25k  reichen. 
aber da alles weggebomt werden muss und somit der tank 4 oder 5 obs an sich binden muss is das numal so.

bedank dich bei blizzard das sie cc abgeschafft haben sodas man nur noch stumpf draufhauen muss und aoe spammen muss um der tollste zu sein


----------



## Agyros (24. Dezember 2009)

> wie kann es denn sein des 4 leute mit nem gear von 244 aufwärts nen tank mit 187 dazu bekommen, dat kann ja nich gutgehn, naja normal schon denn healt er ihn mit einmal heilen halt ganz um seine 22-25k life abba dat is dann auch einfach zu viel arbeit für nix



Warum kann das nicht gutgehen ? Der einzige der da Arbeit hat ist der 187er Tank. DDs müssen mal nen Blick auf Omen werfen statt aufs Recount, der Heiler freut sich. Mir macht es keinen Spaß nen 40k HP Tank in ner alten hc zu heilen - da muss ich nur aufpassen nicht einzupennen.


----------



## SkyPalace (24. Dezember 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> Warum kann das nicht gutgehen ? Der einzige der da Arbeit hat ist der 187er Tank. DDs müssen mal nen Blick auf Omen werfen statt aufs Recount, der Heiler freut sich. Mir macht es keinen Spaß nen 40k HP Tank in ner alten hc zu heilen - da muss ich nur aufpassen nicht einzupennen.



weil der heal die dd`s healen muss und dat macht keinen spass, omen ^^ nur die dots laufen schon hoch langsam aber stetig und sry , wenn die leute dat gear haben um dann nitmal die hälfte der möglichen dps zu fahren ... es ginge besser so einfach is das 

es sagt ja keiner des er nit tanken soll, lediglich die feststellung dat der unterschied zu gross ist und somit mit arbeit verbunden egal für wen


----------



## Quintusrex (24. Dezember 2009)

sach mal sky spielst du schon oder arbeitest du noch? ^^

wenn ich mit meinem jäger merke, dass der tank vorne probleme hat, dann gibts halt einmal mehr irreführung oder ich stelle mich halt mal tot, zur not wird halt mal ein mob tiefgefroren und wenn alle stricke reißen wird halt weniger schaden gemacht. mag sein, dass der run dann 5 minuten länger dauert, naund?

ich will bei dem SPIEL spass haben und hinter nem 40K tank herzurennen der jede Ini in ner viertel stunde durchhaben muss, ist für meine wenigkeit mehr stress, als mal nen neuen zu helfen an sein gear zu kommen.


und mal ganz ehrlich, ich kann schon nicht mehr zählen wieviele möchtegerne pros unsere gilde schon in den heros Karazhan und  Naxxruns auf ihr mindesteqip gebracht hat, die jetzt in den "besseren" gilden sind und mich als noob bezeichen, nur weil ich 3 wochen nach der eröffnung ICC noch nicht clear habe.


kommt mal wieder runter von eurem hohen Ross, die meisten von euch haben auch mal klein angefangen.

in diesem sinne

frohes fest


----------



## AmigaLink (24. Dezember 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> ich kann schon nicht mehr zählen wieviele möchtegerne pros unsere gilde schon in den heros Karazhan und  Naxxruns auf ihr mindesteqip gebracht hat, die jetzt in den "besseren" gilden sind und mich als noob bezeichen, nur weil ich 3 wochen nach der eröffnung ICC noch nicht clear habe.


Jo das kenn ich.


----------



## Lanty (24. Dezember 2009)

such dir ne Gilde und rock mit den durch pdc, ss und grube hero und feddich, Tank eq wird dir atm sowas von in arsch geschoben das net mehr feierlich !


----------



## Thoor (24. Dezember 2009)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> meine fresse und das für normale heros. Du bist vielleicht ein Pfosten! Ganz ehrlich. Wenn ich solche Mitspieler wie dich möchte geh ich in die Knie und ka... einen aus.
> 
> Gruss


Soll ich dir ne Tüte Niveau zu Weihnachten schenken? Haste dringend nötig :/

@TE ich kann da echt nur sagen : nimms oder lass es, solche Threads und Handlungen gab es schon zu tausende, sorry "who cares" :/ Das ist halt n Spiel kannste nix ändern...


----------



## jsd98 (25. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Ich muss mal meinen Ärger Luft machen. Am letzten Freitag war es soweit, mein zweiter Charakter hat die Stufe 80 erreicht. Es ist ein Krieger und leidenschaftlicher Tank. So, was nun&#8230; na klar tanken, was sonst. Immun gegen kritische Treffer in heroischen Instanzen war ich. Meine Ausweich- Parier- und Blockwertungen lasen sich zwar nicht gerade wie ein Traum, auch meine Gesundheit könnte besser sein als ca. 21.000 bis 22.000 unbuffed.



hiho,

das ist normal so. selbst mit arena items stehst du erstmal so da. ich konnte aber damit alle heros ausser pdc machen vor dem patch ohne verzauberung - ja paar buff tränke bei einigen bossen waren schon wichtig.

war eine grp frage. wer seine chars beherrscht, schraubt sein dmg zurück und der heiler hat etwas stress, im gegensatz zu sonst. wie du liest freuen sich die meisten sogar.

ich musste erst all nhs abgrasen, dann alle hc, ausser pdc. der übergang vor dem patch war imho sehr hart ohne raids/gildensupport. aber mit den neuen inis sollte das problem so nicht mehr bestehen, da dort auf nh die lücken gefüllt wurden. auch mit verzauberung/matts sollte es jetzt leichter sein.

du weisst ja was du mit dem char zu tun hast, von daher durchhalten.

verzauberung/sockelung musst du für dich entscheiden. es ist einfach ärgerlich eine brust zu verzaubern und die werte anzupassen, zu sockeln, wenn zwei tage später ne neue droppt, mit anderen werten, wo du die hälfte umsockeln kannst und eben mal wieder 400g ausgeben musst, wo du ne weile farmen musst. mit vitamin b kannste machen, aber sonst überlegen. aber da gehts ja allen so, ist ja kein tank-problem.

ich hoffe du findest unter all den chaoten da draussen genug leute, die auch mal ernsthafter spielen und findest so deine stammgruppe.


----------



## Fredchen42 (25. Dezember 2009)

Was viel trauriger is sind die ganzen Full T9 DDs die in nem Rnd Raid nich über 4k dps kommen -.- ...


----------



## Bugzapp (28. Dezember 2009)

Fredchen42 schrieb:


> Was viel trauriger is sind die ganzen Full T9 DDs die in nem Rnd Raid nich über 4k dps kommen -.- ...



Mir als Tank sind da DDs lieber die vernünftig in der Gruppe spielen können (bei Aggrogefahr schonmal nen schuss/schlag auslassen etc) als diese achttausenddrölfzig K DPS Imbaroxxornappels die ständig gogogo gogogo hetzend durch die inis hetzen und Mobs pullen wie die becknackten.
Da zieh ich lieber mit leuten rum die "nur" 3K rausbolzen aber wo es dann locker und flockig abgeht und mann sich nicht vorkommt wie bei nem "FarmdieMeistenMarkenin24Stunden"-Wettkampf...PAH.

so long

Bug


----------



## __Bacardii__ (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab als Pala vor 5 wochen bei 19k begonnen und bin jz bei 40500 pdc non hc abfarmen bist du alles hast critimmun dabei bleiben is wichtig paar sachen herstelln lasseb müsstest auf 25k kommen dann die neuen non hcs abfarmen biste so 30k hast und dann pdk10/die neuen heros gehen und so ab 34k kommst eh überall mit außer icc25 und pdok


----------



## __Bacardii__ (28. Dezember 2009)

Bugzapp schrieb:


> Mir als Tank sind da DDs lieber die vernünftig in der Gruppe spielen können (bei Aggrogefahr schonmal nen schuss/schlag auslassen etc) als diese achttausenddrölfzig K DPS Imbaroxxornappels die ständig gogogo gogogo hetzend durch die inis hetzen und Mobs pullen wie die becknackten.
> Da zieh ich lieber mit leuten rum die "nur" 3K rausbolzen aber wo es dann locker und flockig abgeht und mann sich nicht vorkommt wie bei nem "FarmdieMeistenMarkenin24Stunden"-Wettkampf...PAH.
> 
> so long
> ...



wie viel Bps machst du bitte? o.O


----------



## Tolan (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn 40K Tanks überall durchrennen, dann lass sie doch, spätestens wenn der Heiler oder die anderen DD nicht nachkommen wird er aufhören oder sterben und das wird dann teuer.
Genauso kann man auch DD "erziehen", nach dem Motto wer Aggro hat darf sie behalten.
Grüsse


----------



## Madrake (28. Dezember 2009)

22k Leben ungebuffed als Tank ist so gut wie ein direkt neuer Tank auf Stufe 80. Viele Spieler sind halt verwöhnt mit Tanks die 30 - 40k Leben schon mitbringen. Das sind alles Vorurteile.

Was man aber erwähnen muss, gegen DD's die ICC oder T9.5 ausgerüstet sind hast du es sehr sehr schwer die Aggro zuhalten. Naja diese Personen werden dann eher im Alleingang diese Mobs töten.

Auch noch zu erwähnen wäre, wenn man solche Ausrüstung hat, muss man notgedrungen antanken lassen, dass können nur noch die wenigsten - da ja DPS verloren geht. Ansonsten hat man fast instant die Aggro.
Ein nochmaliger Nachteil wäre, die meisten DDs bomben fast nur, dabei hat der Krieger im Gegensatz zum Paladin und Todesritter eher einen gewissen Nachteil um größere Gegnergruppen direkt an sich zu binden. Donnerknall, Schockwelle, Spalten und Demoralisierender Ruf können nur Feinde an dich binden. Dabei haben die ersten beiden eine für mich gesehen hohe Abklingzeit und kosten verdammt viel Wut um sehr schnell AE Aggro aufzubauen bevor die DDs überhaupt anfangen können zu bomben.

Mit einem Heiler der auf Zack ist und nicht gleichwertig ausgerüstet ist wie der neue Tank ist es durchaus möglich, solche Aggroabklatscher auf sich zu nehmen in den HCs.


Für die drei neuen Instanzen, Seelenschmiede, Grube von Saron und HdR wie auch PDC alles im heroischem Modus bist du definitiv zu niedrig - was die Ausrüstung betrifft.

mfg Madrake


----------



## Regine55 (28. Dezember 2009)

ganz ehrlich ich hätt dich auch gekickt. Wieso sollte ich(wir) dich durch ziehen? Du würdest doch auch abkotzen, wenn die dd´s nur 800 dps fahren oder? Genauso wie von den dd´s 4k dps erwartet wird, wird vom Tank 35k+ hp erwartet. So läutf das nunmal. Klar ist es MÖGLICH aber man will da schnell durch und nicht da rumgimpen. JA! ies ist arrogant, aber ich bin nun mal was besseres!

just my 2 cent


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. Dezember 2009)

Ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich auch gemacht, allerdings mit meiner Todesritterin. Im Grunde brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen dass du in diesen Heroischen Instanzen nicht tanken könntest, denn das neue wunderbare SucheNachGruppe-Tool lässt keine Tanks rein die nicht tanken können. Da steht dann so ein Schloss vor den Instanzen und daran steht dann - "Für diese Instanz müsst ihr euch bessere Ausrüstung besorgen". 

Zack, haben die Leute erstmal behauptet ich würde keinen Schaden machen, haben mir kein Recount und so weiter gepostet sondern mich dann einfach aus der Gruppe geworfen. Nächstes mal wenn ich mit diesem Idiotischen Tank in einer Gruppe bin sage ich erstmal bevor wir loslegen, dass er mir versprechen soll mich nicht nochmal rauszuwerfen, denn das neue SNG-Tool hat mich für die Ini zugelassen, ergo mache ich genug Damage für die Ini!!

Bei dir denke ich war es fast genau so.



> ganz ehrlich ich hätt dich auch gekickt. Wieso sollte ich(wir) dich durch ziehen? Du würdest doch auch abkotzen, wenn die dd´s nur 800 dps fahren oder? Genauso wie von den dd´s 4k dps erwartet wird, wird vom Tank 35k+ hp erwartet. So läutf das nunmal. Klar ist es MÖGLICH aber man will da schnell durch und nicht da rumgimpen. JA! ies ist arrogant, aber ich bin nun mal was besseres!
> 
> just my 2 cent



Das neue SNG-Tool lässt nur Leute rein die das auch können.


----------



## Regine55 (28. Dezember 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Das neue SNG-Tool lässt nur Leute rein die das auch können.




das sind vielleicht Blizzs Anforderungen, aber nicht meine bzw. nciht die des größten Teils der Community.


----------



## Adnuf (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab als erste 80er Handlung als grotten schlecht eq Tank direkt ma hdz4 Hero Getankt.

21k unbuffed (wen überhaupt)
Parieren,blocken und ausweichen war grad ma bei ca 15%

Wer hätt's gedacht. Ich habs geschaft!

und nun? Nun renn ich mitn bissl T9 rum und was aus den neuen inzen 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Zwergenkrieg

Klar es ist verbesserungswürdig. Dennoch bin ich sehr zufrieden damit !

Zum Thema DD erziehung. 

Gestern muss nen Mage natürlich seinen instant cast noch nutzen und Pullt im Turm sone Monstro.

Was glaubt ihr wer danach als erstes Tot war? der Mage oder die Monstro ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bugzapp (28. Dezember 2009)

Tolan schrieb:


> Wenn 40K Tanks überall durchrennen, dann lass sie doch, spätestens wenn der Heiler oder die anderen DD nicht nachkommen wird er aufhören oder sterben und das wird dann teuer.
> Genauso kann man auch DD "erziehen", nach dem Motto wer Aggro hat darf sie behalten.
> Grüsse



Genau so halte ich das auch wenn ein DD mal meint

@__Bacardii__: Kommt auf die ini und den jeweiligen Mob an...ich habe allerdings auch keine Probs die Aggro zu halten bei dein 10kdps imbaroxxorn...ich mags nur nicht wenn ich eine Gruppe Tanke das dann ein paar von diesen jungs meinen dann noch ne 2. odert 3. gruppe ziehen zu müssen weil es ihnen nicht schnell genug geht...ich hab einfach kein Bock auf Hetzerei...ich spiele um mich zu entspannen und nicht um mir ein Magengeschwür wachsen zu lassen.
In meiner Kleinen welt geben immer noch Tank und Heal in einer ini vor wie schnell mobgruppen gepulled werden denn: If Tank not Ready = Wipe, If heal not ready = Wipe.
Wer damit nicht klarkommt weiss ja wo der Inieingang ist.

so long

Bug


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. Dezember 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> das sind vielleicht Blizzs Anforderungen, aber nicht meine bzw. nciht die des größten Teils der Community.



Dann sollte die Community so langsam annehmen dass es nunmal jetzt so ist - denn sonst beschweren sich viele die dauernd wegen so einem Mist gekickt werden und dann editiert Blizz das aus Inis kicken raus. 

Zur Info: Viele Spieler haben somit schon ihre IDs verschenkt bzw. sich die IDs, obwohl sie tatkräftig mithalfen Bosse zu legen sich somit stehlen lassen. Das ist ID-Stehlung auf höchstem Niveau. Ich zumindest werde mal einen GM anschreiben ob Spieler die Leute einfach so kicken dürfen nur weil sie "ein klein wenig unter 2,5k sind"!


----------



## Neriat (28. Dezember 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> ...............denn das neue SNG-Tool hat mich für die Ini zugelassen, ergo mache ich genug Damage für die Ini!!




Soso. Ich sach ma nix weiter dazu.



Zum kleinen Tank: es ist momentan supereinfach, an Equip zu kommen. Halt durch... und sammel Marken. Leider ist gerade beim Tank der Equipstand direkt ablesbar, auch für diejenigen, die keine Ahnung von deiner Klasse haben. Jeder guckt nur auf die HP. Ich hab aber jetzt selber in einigen Inis Tanks gehabt, die weniger HP als mein DD hatten. Anfangs gewundert aber wenn die ihre Sache ansonsten gut machen ist das doch völlig ok so. Da ist das Tool dann nämlich doch hilfreich: wer das Equip hat, wird reingelassen. Nicht wer den Damage macht..


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. Dezember 2009)

Neriat schrieb:


> Soso. Ich sach ma nix weiter dazu.
> 
> 
> 
> Zum kleinen Tank: es ist momentan supereinfach, an Equip zu kommen. Halt durch... und sammel Marken. Leider ist gerade beim Tank der Equipstand direkt ablesbar, auch für diejenigen, die keine Ahnung von deiner Klasse haben. Jeder guckt nur auf die HP. Ich hab aber jetzt selber in einigen Inis Tanks gehabt, die weniger HP als mein DD hatten. Anfangs gewundert aber wenn die ihre Sache ansonsten gut machen ist das doch völlig ok so. Da ist das Tool dann nämlich doch hilfreich: wer das Equip hat, wird reingelassen. Nicht wer den Damage macht..



Du sagst es... wer das Equip hat... und zwar für jede Klasse dessen Equip gut genug ist diese Ini zu bestehen. Deswegen sollten sich auch die Spieler die dann so eine Zufallsgruppe gefunden haben sich nicht anmaßen lassen einfach den DD vor Ende der Ini zu kicken - wie gesagt, dass grenzt für mich schon an ID-Diebstahl.


----------



## Neriat (28. Dezember 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> einfach den DD vor Ende der Ini zu kicken - wie gesagt, dass grenzt für mich schon an ID-Diebstahl.



Ich bin schon nach dem Endboss vor dem Loot gekickt worden. Da gabs das Tool noch nicht. Das doch toll, wenn der Schwarze Ritter liegt und man fliegt aus der Gruppe. Hab da in der Phase mit der Ghularmee meine Armee gerufen, gildenintern ham wir das so gemacht und dann schnell weggebombt. Der Tank fand das nicht lustig und hat mich für doof erklärt und ich ihn auch - infight natürlich alles - Boss down, kick...


----------



## Lenay (28. Dezember 2009)

Es ist ehrlich gesagt immer das Selbe.
Die DDs meckern rum, das man die Aggro nicht halten kann dabei sind 'se selber Schuld.
Es mag zwar auch grottenschlechte Tanks geben die gar keine Aggro allgemein halten können aber davon schließe ich dich mal aus,weil ich das Problem mit meinem DK-Tank auch habe.
Der ist grade 72 und mit dem mache ich immer Zufallsinstanzen seid dem Patch, um den quasi so dann teils teils auch hochzuleveln.
In den 3 Instanzen die mir mit dem Level zur Verfügung stehen z.B. Nexus komme ich super klar was das Tanken angeht.
Dann gibts halt immer so nen par Boomkins,Hexer usw. die meinen sie haetten den längsten und müssten volle Kanne ihre ganzen AE-Fertigkeiten raushauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Bei solchen mach ich mir dann erst gar nicht die Mühe mitm abzuspotten.
Ich lass die entweder nen par mal verrecken oder hau von alleine aus der Gruppe ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Regine55 (28. Dezember 2009)

mach ich auch so. Tank zu schlecht? Kick! Ich geh immer mit 2 Freunden paar Heros abfarmen von daher ist das ganz easy. Ist nen DD zu schlecht stört mich das nciht so, ist zwar auch assi, aber das kann ich dann ausgleichen. Nen schlechten Tank kann ich jedoch nciht ausgleichen. Da kann ich noch soviel Dps fahren, wenn er keine Aggro hält, weil er einfach zu unterequippt ist, dann ist das fail. 

Von daher würd ich jedem Tank empfehlen, erst als DD reinzugehen und sich dann über Marken Tankgear farmen. Und selbst als frisch 80er mit crap gear schafft man seine 2-3k dps. Ist ja wohl easy going. Für alle anderen die nen Problem haben...sucht euch ne Gilde und lasst euch durch ziehen.


----------



## Padawurminator (28. Dezember 2009)

Ohne jetzt sämtliche 20 Seiten gelsen zu haben: Klar kann man auch mit 22K HP Heroics tanken, vor diesen bekommt man halt einfach nicht mehr. Allerdings gilt dies nicht für PDC Hero oder Seelenschmiede, Grube von Saron, Hallen der Reflektion, die ja erst später eingeführt wurden. Als ich mal als Baum PDC Hero geheilt hatte, als diese frisch raus gekommen war, war schon zu spüren dass es ohne einen Tank mit min. 28-29K HP buffed unmöglich war die Gruppe am Leben zu  halten, da man froh war den Tank oben zu halten. In den 3 frischen Heroics dürften es ähnlich mit vielleicht 34-35K HP aussehen. Aber mit Markenitems sollte man ja sicher über 30K HP unbuffed kommen können ohne dafür PDC Hero oder gar die 3 neuen Heroics tanken zu müssen.


----------



## Soulrip (28. Dezember 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Ich muss mal meinen Ärger Luft machen. Am letzten Freitag war es soweit, mein zweiter Charakter hat die Stufe 80 erreicht. Es ist ein Krieger und leidenschaftlicher Tank. So, was nun&#8230; na klar tanken, was sonst. Immun gegen kritische Treffer in heroischen Instanzen war ich. Meine Ausweich- Parier- und Blockwertungen lasen sich zwar nicht gerade wie ein Traum, auch meine Gesundheit könnte besser sein als ca. 21.000 bis 22.000 unbuffed. Aber immerhin war ich schon fast in allen höheren normalen Instanzen gewesen um Ausrüstung zu sammeln. Die meisten Items sind Gegenstandsstufe 187 und alle samt von rarer Qualität. Also fix im neuen wunderbaren &#8222;Suche nach Gruppe-Tool&#8220; angemeldet für eine zufällige heroische Instanz.
> 
> &#8222;Nen bisschen wenig HP als Tank&#8220;
> &#8222;Krieger bist du der Tank?&#8220;
> ...


das ist normal aber es kommt auf die instanz an wenn es die neuen 3 sind wurde ich nicht tanken 
wenn du aber schon crit immun bist kannst du alle andere inzen tanken


----------



## pie (28. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Teufelskreis. In 3 Wochen kommt dann von Dir der Beitrag, warum Du trotz T9 Gear aus Random Raids gekickt wirst. Ich vermute in Deine T9 Schultern hast Du keinen Epic Gem gesockelt (?) - kostet zuviel. Geh erstmal Gold farmen. Du wirst noch nicht alle Quests in Nordend absolviert haben. Geh Ehre farmen in Tausend Winter und tausch sie gegen Steine. Es gibt nichts schlimmere als einen Spieler mit T9 Gear und 24 Ausdauer Sockeln od. 8 Werte auf Brust. Die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Gold" "Ich warte bis was besseres droppt" oder "Das reicht!" sind einfach nur lächerlich heutzutage.
> 
> Sei Dir im klaren darüber, dass jeder andere nicht das Minimum von Dir erwartet sondern Du jedem anderen Spieler 100% Leistung aus Deinem Char zusichern musst - dazu gehören GEMs und Verzauberungen ebso. Es gibt nur Top oder Flop und genauso wirst Du behandelt. So ist es zumindest auf Azshara, sofern Du nicht Vitamin B hast.



Leute wie du ekeln mich an wo ist der unterschied zwieschen 8 werten oder 10 werten auf der brust ??? Das sind genau 0,01 DPS mehr du ober krasser denkste weil viele leute net die zeit zum Goldfarmen haben seien sie schlechter als andere. Ich könnte mit dir wetten das du genauso gehandelt hättest und wer sagt das in seinen Schultern kein epic gem ist ?? Bin selbst ewig ohne rumgerannt weil ich kein bock hab pro gem 200g zu zahlen oder stundenlang ehre oder marken zu farmen und trozdem hab ich heut nur epics drinnen.


@TE
Mach einfach weiter und wen die Leute leaver ist das ihr problem den die müssen erstmal minimum 15 min warten bis es weiter geht und bisauf tank der du ja selber bist findest alle in null komma nicht.

Ps: /ignore Rechtschreibung ist besser für eure augen.


mfg
me


----------



## Neriat (28. Dezember 2009)

pie schrieb:


> Leute wie du ekeln mich an



Ich erinnere mich an manche Situationen, in denen unser Raid vollgesockelt und verzaubert, wie sich das gehört, mit Buffood und Flasks versorgt dann auf Jemanden ohne alle diese Mühen gestoßen ist, der einen fehlenden Teilnehmer ersetzen sollte. So Jemand wird gekickt, denn es erzürnt doch diejenigen, die sich der standardmässigen und teuren Equipflege widmen, wenn so Jemand sich dermassen durchs Leben schlampert. Das grenzt ja an ziehen lassen. Und verdient hat der auch keinen Loot. Also soll er lieber gleich gehen.

Wenn da jemand nur +8 auf der Brust hat, ist das nicht schlimm. Aber jemand ohne Steine im Equip und/oder ohne Vz fliegt. Dafür hat niemand auch nur das geringste Verständnis.


----------



## Blaggi (28. Dezember 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> mach ich auch so. Tank zu schlecht? Kick! Ich geh immer mit 2 Freunden paar Heros abfarmen von daher ist das ganz easy. Ist nen DD zu schlecht stört mich das nciht so, ist zwar auch assi, aber das kann ich dann ausgleichen. Nen schlechten Tank kann ich jedoch nciht ausgleichen. Da kann ich noch soviel Dps fahren, wenn er keine Aggro hält, weil er einfach zu unterequippt ist, dann ist das fail.
> 
> Von daher würd ich jedem Tank empfehlen, erst als DD reinzugehen und sich dann über Marken Tankgear farmen. Und selbst als frisch 80er mit crap gear schafft man seine 2-3k dps. Ist ja wohl easy going. Für alle anderen die nen Problem haben...sucht euch ne Gilde und lasst euch durch ziehen.


_Ich hoffe wir werden uns über das Tool nie begegnen ... denn solche wie du sind der Grund warum Tanks wie wir einfach keine Lust mehr haben uns mit Lowbobs und Dummdämädschern abzugeben._


----------



## Regine55 (28. Dezember 2009)

Blaggi schrieb:


> _Ich hoffe wir werden uns über das Tool nie begegnen ... denn solche wie du sind der Grund warum Tanks wie wir einfach keine Lust mehr haben uns mit Lowbobs und Dummdämädschern abzugeben._




wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du dir mit deimem Char bzw. deinem tank keine Mühe gibts, warum sollte ich dir dann helfen? Du erwartest doch auch ein gewisses Maß von mir als DD oder nicht? 

Ich wünsch dir vielspaß mit nem Heiler der 1500 ZM hat und 14k Mana und 3 imba DD´s mit je 800 Dps.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foxce (28. Dezember 2009)

zum Glück sind DD's innerhalb von 1Min ersetzt... @ Regine55


----------



## rushiflauschi (28. Dezember 2009)

Ohne scheiß... Ich geh mit nem Gildenkollegen, dessen Def-Warri frisch 80 ist, in jede Hero Ini rein. Er kann einfach tanken. Anfangs hatte er auch nur 23k life, es reichte jedoch für alle Hero Inis (die 3 Eiskroneninis lassen wir mal weg).
Is uns auch schon oft passiert, dass en Heiler in die Gruppe kam und meinte: Tank mit 23k life? Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf.
In meinen Augen sind diese Personen die größten Noobs, da sie anscheinend nicht in der Lage sind, auch mal etwas weniger entspannt zu zocken.
Wir sind in all unseren Instanzruns nicht einmal gewiped. Also liegt das Problem wohl nicht bei den wenigen Lebenspunkten, sondern wohl eher am Skill des Tanks bzw. dem nichtvorhanden Skill mancher Healer...


----------



## Blaggi (28. Dezember 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> warum sollte ich dir dann helfen?


_Zum Glück muss ich mir von dir nicht helfen lassen, danke ..._



Regine55 schrieb:


> Du erwartest doch auch ein gewisses Maß von mir als DD oder nicht?


_Hab ich das irgendwo geschrieben?_



Regine55 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir vielspaß mit nem Heiler der 1500 ZM hat und 14k Mana und 3 imba DD´s mit je 800 Dps.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Hab ich, danke ... und solche sind mir tausendmal lieber als solche VpL-geilen Brainafk-Dummdämädscher wie du._


----------



## gerome234 (28. Dezember 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> wunderbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn ich in einer Ini mit einem schlechten Tank herumlaufe ist mir das sowas von schnuppe. Ich bin selbst healer und für mich ist das eine Herausforderung den Tank zu heilen (Obwohl, Hero inis sind so einfach, da muss ich mich nicht anstrengen) Und Hero inis sind genau für frische 80er gedacht die equip/marken sammeln wollen. Also ja, so eine Gruppe kann mal vorkommen. Und weißt du was? Trotzdem is es dann spaßiger weil dann nicht jeder gleich herumschreit "GOGO, schneller schneller". Und Leute wie du sind wohl die "IMBA ROXXOR 10K DPS" freaks. In ICC hab ich keine Probleme damit, aber Leute die mindestens 3k dps in einer Ini verlangen sind einfach...peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devildeath (28. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem DK-Tank auch mal.
Ich bin dann meistens als DD mitgelaufen, was ich jetzt auch noch manchmal mache. (Denn als DD muss man nicht so viel denken...)

Momentan bin ich bei 30k HP und ich hab nicht 1 mal nen Stein drin der nur Ausdauer bringt. Denn 30 Ausdauer sockeln ist zwar toll, aber mir bringen meiner Meinung nach Ausweuchwertung und Parrierwertung etwas mehr.

Das Problem bei DDs die extrem viel Schaden machen (4,5k+) kenn ich auch. Meistens liegts aber daran das sie nicht mein Mainziel angreifen und dann lass ich sie auch manchmal einfach sterben. Sie lernen es ja eh nicht anders.

DDs haben nicht nur die Aufgabe rein Schaden zu machen und ihre dps auf ein neues Rekordhoch zu schrauben, sondern sollten auch ab und zu drauf achten ob der Tank noch die Aggro hat. CCs gibts ja auch noch, auch wenn sie meist nicht mehr genutzt werden...
Es bringt relativ wenig wenn sie losballern wo grad mal Tod und Verfall am Boden ist.


----------



## cortez338 (28. Dezember 2009)

Also ich an deiner Stelle würde einfach weiter machen auch wenn du nicht alles mit epic gesockelt und mit den besten vz versehen hast macht das gar nichts, denn das hab ich auch nicht und ich mach auch meine 6 k dps und kann tanken.
Kopf hoch und ignorieren was die anderen sagen


----------



## Soulrip (28. Dezember 2009)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> Ohne scheiß... Ich geh mit nem Gildenkollegen, dessen Def-Warri frisch 80 ist, in jede Hero Ini rein. Er kann einfach tanken. Anfangs hatte er auch nur 23k life, es reichte jedoch für alle Hero Inis (die 3 Eiskroneninis lassen wir mal weg).
> Is uns auch schon oft passiert, dass en Heiler in die Gruppe kam und meinte: Tank mit 23k life? Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf.
> In meinen Augen sind diese Personen die größten Noobs, da sie anscheinend nicht in der Lage sind, auch mal etwas weniger entspannt zu zocken.
> Wir sind in all unseren Instanzruns nicht einmal gewiped. Also liegt das Problem wohl nicht bei den wenigen Lebenspunkten, sondern wohl eher am Skill des Tanks bzw. dem nichtvorhanden Skill mancher Healer...




also ich als dudu healer freue mich wen da mal ein schlechterer tank auftaucht da kann ich dan was machen und nicht nur 1 - 2 hots hier und dar und wars schon


----------

